# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Simply Portland...Utterly Devine

## *vi*

I just wanna get there

----------


## *vi*

My son and his girlfriend were dropping me off. I made them take me early because of my anxiousness to get this reach started.  It’s been seven long months since my last visit and I was in dire need of a heaping refill of Jamaica tranquility…my cup was empty.

Finally at the airport in the still darkness of a warm July morning, we exchanged hugs and I love yous.  Kenny and Corrine sat in the car and watched me build the luggage tower then struggle to roll up to the revolving terminal doors.  Like getting on an escalator, the timing to enter the slow spinning cylinder has to be just right.  With a few ginger steps left in my trek to get inside, my son calls.  “Hey mom!”  I turn to listen thus missing my opportunity to step in…doors opened…doors closed.  

He yells with promising seriousness.  “I promise not to wreck your car.”

----------


## *vi*

Up to that comment I wasn’t worried about my car which he will have for 12 days.  !2 days while I’m in Jamaica…Jamaica…nope not taking any worries with me.

I smile, then a nod careful not to let the tower topple.  He waves and almost gets slammed from behind by a Hertz shuffle bus as he pulled out in front of it.

No stowaway fears…not having it…at least not for 11 nights and twelve days.

Jamaica, July 17 - 28, 2013

----------


## *vi*

Finally purchased a luggage scale.  

Not just because I was jealous of all the fun *Sammyb* was having with hers but because I got tired of the swap & shift from one bag to another at check-in and being scolded for bringing baggage that exceeds the 50lb weight limit.  On top of being embarrassing, it wears me out.  So I diligently weighed my bags with my brand new luggage scale each and every time I added something to them. 50 pounds racks up very quickly.

With confidence I hoisted the first bag onto the scale. No, that weight can’t be right.  Is that right???   I was instructed to place the second bag on the scale and again I’m shocked.  Each bag was only 45 pounds!!  The luggage scale weighs at a whopping FIVE pounds less than the airport scale.  What a jip!  Not bringing ten more pounds of “stuff” that I could have bought felt worse than facing actual overweight penalties.  It really did.  Now I ask myself, am I ever going to get this right?

----------


## *vi*

One hour and 35 minutes till boarding.





Im not a coffee drinker but I need liquid energy to surge through my veins to keep me awake due to lack of sleep.  NONE over the last 32 hrs.  Ever since I fell asleep and missed a connecting flight to Jamaica, I dont take any chances.

Went to get a cup from the Auntie Anne pretzel place a few steps from where I was sitting.  Decided to get hot tea instead.  Look I dont know what kind of brewing machine they use to heat the water, but I could feel it boiling in the cup all the way to my seat. The tips of my fingers were burning up.

Too hot to drink I let it cool down while I text my son a reminder about watering my plants (which he didnt do! 5 dried up and died.)  Texted to momz saying I would call as soon as I get to my room.  She texted back nO Parasailing!!

----------


## *vi*

Finally boarded the long, long, long plane.  Felt like I was walking that narrow isle forever.  My seat was in row 30 and there were still plenty rows after that.  Will this half mile long ship really get off the ground??  Of course it willjust dont think about it

darn I left my tea

----------


## *vi*

Good bye philly...see ya in 12 days!!!

----------


## *vi*

Man next to me This is biggass plane.  Makes you freakin wonder how something so freakin big stays in the freakin air.

Okay hes freakin me out!!  Where are my earbudz, its music time. Perfect!  Beres HNo Disturb Signjust what I need

----------


## *vi*

there she is!! my Jamaicahhhhhhh



Safe and sound pon the tarmac of Sangsters International Airport in Montego Bay Jamaica.  I give in to a tear as I thank God for a smooth safe flight and one of the best landings Ive ever experienced.  I thanked the Pilot who gave me a grand-size smile and a wink.  The wink was nice.  



Thats my Sketchers duffle bag.  Thing weighs less than 4 pounds but holds a ton.  Love it!!  I give away 60% of what I take which empties the duffle.  I can fold it so it slips into my carry-on.  Yeah I miss the easy to maneuver 360 swivel, but not the crazy baggage fees on the return!!

----------


## *vi*

Immigration and customs were painless. I like painless.  Went to the JUTA counter to book the ride to Ocho Rios.  The JUTA rep recognized me.  She gave me a smile and said welcome home.  This is the first time Ive ever seen her smile.  

Only had to wait 15 minutes before leaving the bus vicinity.  In the meantime I sat on the bus admiring the attractive Margaritaville rest area.  I notice quite a few renovations and additions to the airport since January.   Nice

----------


## *vi*

The JUTA driver stops here in route to Ocho Rios..  This is a first for me and would have preferred no stops, but he didnt take a vote.  Were only there for 10 minutes.  I and a another lady stayed on the little bus fussing about being delayed getting to where we really wanted to be.





Thought the ad on this wall was interesting.

----------


## *vi*

First stop Riu Ocho Rios. Love this entrance lane.  The place was packed and looks gorgeous.

----------


## *vi*

> Well, I have not been a member here for very long, am a relative newcomer. I follow Vi trip reports religiously her reports give me a chance to lose myself in all that rich flora of places like Port land as I do not travel much.....when I do come on (which is not very frequent) I do a Vi search Trip report


I can not type another word about traveling another mile without saying Thank You, *Summer*, for those truly moving words.  While it was bought to my attention that someone mentioned me in a thread, I didnt know what to expect.  After reading your post I, of course, cried.  You see, I have very strong opinions regarding trip reports and had considered voicing a couple in that thread.  But wasnt sure if it were necessaryI do feel *Dash* expressed most of thoughts well. However, there was still one or two I considered mentioning.  Well your motivating expression made me decide to use that energy to bang out a report instead and at last keep my promise to *Ms. Sparkle*.

However, its because of YOU that other readers are gonna suffer from the amount of words and pictures and stories I plan to cram into itall just for you.

Hope you enjoy my dear *Summer*!

----------


## *vi*

Reached the Ocho Rios Jerk Center where my Portland driver was waiting patiently.

Ocho Rios was bustling.

ha!  when is it not????

A stop at the cambio inside the jewelry store.  One of these visits Im going buy a silver bangle I keep eyeing as I stand waiting my turn to approach the window.  I stop in OR to exchange because by the time I reach Portland, the cambios are closed.  Its a very pleasant 4+ hr ride depending on the number of stops I must make.  Otherwise I would zoom through this town as quick as possible.  Im not an ochi fan.



I run into a little grocery store to get a few bottles of Port Royal Gold Rum.  They stopped stocking it.  Bummer!

----------


## SPARKLE1010

Oh *Vi*... I am so excited to see a Vi trip Report... I know we are in for a pleasant treat of beautiful pictures and detailed narratives... Thank you for keeping a promise...... I am postive that you will not have to take the abuse that others have had recently with posting "your" trip report....whew whooo... lets get this party started!! :Wink:

----------


## goldilocks

Portie is on my list.  Always enjoy your reports miss *vi*!

----------


## *vi*

*SPARKLE*!!!  Hey there chickie!  LOL I knew your radar would pick up the report...well I'm on a roll and will try to stay on it consistantly.  75% of what I post is strictly Portland and talking about people, places and things most folks on the board are unfamiliar with.  You know, just in case they might want to check it out one day.  So staying on topic I hope not to offend anyone...then again I don't plan to put anyone to sleep *wink*

Hi there *goldilocks*.  Thanks so much and really happy to see you riding along.  I KNOW you would fall for Portland as deeply as I have.  Just one visit and you'll be hooked.  I will keep you in mind as I discuss some of my favorite spots...to entice you to plan a visit  :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

*Okay, side-story time*

Oracabessa 

Ah-rack-ka-bess-suh and the reason one visit was enough for me



Every time I see that sign I am reminded of my one time Oracabessa experience.  I had booked an area tour with this cute, thick sweetie pie of a driver who, after 90 minutes into the ride, convinced me to meet his big (older) business owner friend.  Normally I refuse hook-ups/matchmakings but those two descriptions, mature & business owner peaked my interest so I figured why not?

Okay, when?
Right now!

Easy U-turn and 5 minutes later we enter a yard full of dead and/or dying automobiles.

Hes a mechanic?
Yes, mon.  One of di bess in Oracabessa.

Old cars and their dissected parts scattered everywhere.  The natural ground was hidden under a thick layer of oil, grease and other unknown motor fluids.

Ive seen enough and was about to leave until Mr. Goodwrench scooted from under a stripped vehicle propped up on bricks. hmmm not bad.  Handsome.  Bet he got that body from lifting cars onto bricks.  Serious muscles from shoulders to calves.  Hey a little ajax and a new brillo pad would make him shinny and new.

Hello, Im Vi.  Vash told me nice things about you.

He reached for a rag to clean his hands.

----------


## *vi*

I’m Al. You are beautiful.
Thank you.
You will make a good wifey fe me.
Huh?
You body nice and healthy.  Nice and fat.
Huh?!

_Vash the driver is smiling_.

Yes empress, you will like living here in dis yuh town.  Oracabessa nice and quiet. Nuh like Ocho Rios.  You like sweetsop fruit….umm…umm…
Vi, my name is Vi.
(He laughs) me nuh rememba dat. 

He led me to a nearby tree full of sweetsop.
(_Did he propose to me at some point???  Or worse, did I accept??_)
He peered upward into the tree hard, examining the fruit suspended like green gems.

Dat one, dat fe you.
Oh how nice.  Amazing how you can tell the ripe ones from just looking at them.

He drags a cinder block close to the stump next to the sweetsop tree creating an unstable step.

“COME COME”…he commanded..”gal, step up, step up!”
Who??
YOU! Come!!  You haffie learn how fe pick dem youself.  Come step pon the dis ya.

I obeyed for fear of being flogged.

Took me three tries at grabbing the fruit without falling off the shaking block.  They didn't even TRY to help.  Finally I plucked the fruit from the tree.

He kissteet then sighed “You will get betta on time.”

“I knew you two would fall in love.  GET HER NUMBER MON!”

Huh???!!!

----------


## TizzyATX

Yeah Girl!  I love me a Vi Report too!!

----------


## TizzyATX

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

oh my gosh...

----------


## SPARKLE1010

Ha Ha Ha.... little ajax and a new brillo pad would make him shinny and new.. Luv it..

----------


## *vi*

Hey there *Missy Tizzy*...you know I adore you to pieces!!!  Glad you are enjoying it so far...

*Sparkle*, he was in need of a GOOD scrubbin!

----------


## *vi*

He ran into the garage to fetch paper and pencil.

Is that a bed??
Thats his home.
Oh my

We exchange numbers which of course was a mistake.

Thank goodness its finally time to go.

Give your woman a hug goodbye!

What??!!  I gasped then stepped back.

Al admitted his clothes were too dirty to touch my pretty yellow like ripe banana shirt.  SO HE TAKES OFF HIS TEE!!! Before I could react I found myself flush against his bare, sweat-covered chest and his face was buried in my hair.

I felt his warm body fluids ooze through my top and cling to my skin.

After being released I looked in horror at the two wet shadows that circled my breasts. The girls were petrified and so was I.  Essence of motor oil seeped from my body. My shoulder were damp from his..pit.  His wet and hairy pit.

Vashwe need to go

Quick goodbyes I was out and ready to jump in the first pool of water I saw.

We rode for about 2 minutes in silence

You arent going to see him again are you Vi?
Nono Im not.  Dont think we are a match.
Well me haf annoda friend who.
No thank you Vashall I want right now is to stand under a shower of scalding hot water and perhaps an antibiotic.

The man called 94 times over 8 days.  His last voice message No worries my darling.when you return to Oracabessa I will.

The message was cut off.  I never returned to Oracabessa for fear he would find me and finish the line.

----------


## *vi*

Leaving Oracabessa and continuing the travels to Portland





It is an amazing ride. I dont count time after leaving St. Anne I just relish in everything I view.





Sugar cane.  Although cool looking, Im told its very dangerous piled that high.  I guess it is.  But they do it to cut down on the trips to haul it from one place to another.  Wish I had gotten a better picure so it's pile could really be appreciated.  Crazy

----------


## TizzyATX

Enjoying it??  I'm ROLLING Vi  :Smile:

----------


## Sam I Am

Thank you for doing this report!  I love your writing and photos... someday I will make it to PA!

----------


## sammyb

ohhh this is going to be painful........SIGH!

I'll have to look up Mr. Motor Oil in the fall dwl!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## SPARKLE1010

Luv it.. I can tell this is going to be a fun report.... but really 94 calls... Mr. Motor Oil was blowing your phone up, must of liked what he smelled when he buried his face in your hair....LOL

----------


## *vi*

Thanks *Tizzy*!

*Sam I Am*…lol I think we can be on a first name basis now.  *Sam* so happy you dropped by.  You will get there one of these visits and it will be soooo worth the wait.  In the meantime I hope you are gathering lots of good notes from these postings.

*Sammy*, sorry girlfriend but yeah it may be a little painful…but not all the time.  

LOL @* Sparkle*.  Don’t know about him, but it was not a healthy breathing experience from my side.  If he wasn’t such a sergeant he would have a chance.  Resembled DeAngelo…between the navel and the “v” leading to… *wink*

----------


## *vi*

Annotto Bay
Free Point
Palmetto
Buff Bay
Orange Bay
Hope Bay
St. Margaret Bay
Bound Brook

The towns I long to get a glimpse of as we ride through are approaching.

I post a lot of pictures of the roadway to give a visual of the ease of the ride to Portland.  The road is smooth and level the entire way.  A little curvy at some parts, but no pot holes or gullies.  You come to really appreciate a trip like that when you dont have to listen to the driver moaning and groaning about the bad, bad roads dem di roads dem mash up bad oy every six yards.  Oh and that thunderous grunt when a wheel drops hard into a hole they didnt swerve in time to avoid.  BOY that just goes all through me!  

A WONDERFUL ride and a delight to the eyes gazing at the abundance of fauna and vegetation flourishing on either side.  



and the scene is always changing as you zip through the small towns.

----------


## *vi*

A little music.



It was around here when that ever annoying sound became noticeable to me.

tskst
tskst
tskst
tskst
tskst



Irie FM.  The volume is up jussst enough for all the songs to sound like the tapping on cymbals in the distance to the reggae beat.

----------


## *vi*

I almost forget about the surprise.
Surprise???

Driver starts fumbling with the square, white envelopes nestled over his visor.  Ahhhh CDs!

I know you dont have a liking for Irie FM, so I picked up a very nice CD de odda day when I go into town.
NICE!  Whatcha get???
You will know soon.  I know you will like it.  Its a very good CD.

I sit patiently waiting for that first clear note.  

Driver slips the cd in, the player spits the cd out.  Driver slips the cd in, the player spits the cd out.  Driver slips the cd in, the player spits the cd out.  

I began to wonder if this was a sign.  

After a dozen or so more tries the player surrenders and accepts the cd.

----------


## *vi*

_...On a warm summer's evenin' on a train bound for nowhere,
I met up with the gambler; we were both too tired to sleep.
So we took turns a starin' out the window at the darkness
'Til boredom overtook us, and he began to speak..._.

Kenny Rogers??!!!  (21 Number ones)
ahhh you are too good!!!  Yes, Kenny Rogers.  The country tunes artiste.  This song is the Gambler.

_...He said, "Son, I've made my life out of readin' people's faces,
And knowin' what their cards were by the way they held their eyes.
So if you don't mind my sayin', I can see you're out of aces.
For a taste of your whiskey I'll give you some advice..._"

 The entire CD is Kenny Rogers tunes??

Kenny Rogers and friends.  Some songs on the CD he is singing with other people.  Yep, I knew you would like it.  
How???  I mean what gave you the idea I am a CW fan?
You told me you have country songs on you little music machine.
Song.  I have only one.  Out of over a thousand tracks on my player, I only have ONE country western tune.

Driver: Silence

Me: Silence

Kenny:	_You got to know when to hold 'em, know when to fold 'em,
Know when to walk away and know when to run.
You never count your money when you're sittin' at the table.
There'll be time enough for countin' when the dealin's done_.

 :Frown:

----------


## SPARKLE1010

Beautiful.. so lush and green....    ha ha ha   you have me crackin  up here....Not CW  definately not Vi...  I can just imagine your face  when the song started..  :Mad:

----------


## *vi*

The CD wasnt badwell it was better than IRIE FM.  As a side plug, Busy Signal did a really good cover of The Gambler on the Reggae Gone Country cd.  Im a Busy fana fan of his more mellow songs.

----------


## *vi*

> Beautiful.. so lush and green....


Pictures don't do it just *Sparkle*. It's time for you to get to see with your own eyes just how beautiful Portland is.

----------


## *vi*

MANGOS!!!  

I must have mangos.  Its mango season so they were plentiful and cheap.  I only wanted two, but they are sold in bags of five or six.  He came back to the car with a dozen.

I wont be able to eat a dozen mangos.  Some will go bad before I get to eat them and that will be a waste.
Yes, you will finish them. I know you will.
How can you be so sure?
I see you eat THREE mangos one time pon de beach.  Remember the next time when you did eat TWO mangos one after de odda.  You eat them plenty suh you will run out in less than six days time.
Shut up and give me the bags.



lol hes rightI do LOVE me some fresh mangos and these smell divine.  The sweet tropical-floral scent coming from the bags had my mouth watering the rest of the ride.

----------


## *vi*

PORT ANTONIO!!!!  IM HOME!!!!

----------


## sammyb

sigh........you know I didn't have any mangoes while there, wish I could have had just ONE from you bag.....carry on please

----------


## Maryann

Loving this, Vi!  Don't think I've ever had a trip to JA when I haven't heard Kenny Rogers.

----------


## TizzyATX

I laughed at that as well, because I have most definitely heard_ the gambler_ played in Jamaica before. LOL

Also, the exchange with the guy about the mangos....LOLOL

Good stuff

----------


## goldilocks

a mechanic is a plus in my book, but dang could he take a little time?  that was a bit much.  were you able to salvage your shirt?

LOL @ Kenny Rogers,  that would have gotten a big "Hell to the NO" from me.  he's talented but I can't stand the vast majority of country music

----------


## SPARKLE1010

Vi.. I would love to visit Portland one day... especially if you are my guide...  More report please....

----------


## roots

(((Vi))) Always loved going to Jamaica thru your eyes and word.

----------


## Summer

> I can not type another word about traveling another mile without saying Thank You, *Summer*, for those truly moving words.  While it was bought to my attention that someone mentioned me in a thread, I didnt know what to expect.  After reading your post I, of course, cried.  You see, I have very strong opinions regarding trip reports and had considered voicing a couple in that thread.  But wasnt sure if it were necessaryI do feel *Dash* expressed most of thoughts well. However, there was still one or two I considered mentioning.  Well your motivating expression made me decide to use that energy to bang out a report instead and at last keep my promise to *Ms. Sparkle*.
> 
> However, its because of YOU that other readers are gonna suffer from the amount of words and pictures and stories I plan to cram into itall just for you.
> 
> Hope you enjoy my dear *Summer*!


Oh Vi you made my evening!! I am so glad I logged on I have been thinking about you wondering if you made another post about Port land. Thank you thank you. I can never get enough of your trip reports with all that beautiful scenery. I can literally lose myself in that country side like now when am bone tired from working trying to make the dollars for my tuition and I did. One more year of school.......now let me go read even though it's almost midnight I can sleep in tomorrow. :Wink:

----------


## Summer

Well Vi, like I say I do not travel much have only left Canada once went to Montego Bay stayed with a Jamaican friend from University. Not even her has been to Port land but let me tell you lady this TR is more than I bargained for.....love, love it. I especially love how you dealt with the Mr. that professed his love for you (brought a smile to my face) and your description. The scenery and flora of Port land is fabulous and your description its as if am right there. Well this is my last year in University and am telling you my second trip to Jamaica when I graduate and have the cash will be to Port land.

Thank you for taking me on a trip with you to Jamaica!! your writing and your pictures make it seem as if I actually took a vacation. I am going back to school this morning all refreshed as if I took a vacation to Port land, even my Mom was reading this trip report with me and enjoying it and she is a die hard Canadian who only travel within Canada. Portland though reminds me of British Columbia interior. Once again, thank you so much for sharing and will check back as time allows school and two part-time jobs does not allow me much free time.  :Wink:

----------


## *vi*

What not even one?!?!  *Sammy*, darlin, you really missed out. Hate to rub it in, but every one I ate was sweeter then the one before.  Talk about juicyhad the syrupy liquid running down my chin many times. I mean I was down right slopping as I devoured mangos to my satisfaction.  Oh and dont get me started on the fragrance that could be tantalizing even though the bag!!!!  Although Im selfish with my mangos, I would have shared ONE with ya!! 

Hi *Maryann*..thanks for tagging along and happy you are enjoying the recollection so far.  Got PLENTY more to come.  This was my first KR set.  Its usually some One Love cd (urgh) or Celine Dion.  Im bringing my own next reach.

Hi *Tizzy*stick around, going to share a couple more entertaining exchanges with different people.  

You are right *goldilocks*, was digging the fact hes a mechanic.  But he didnt have time for formalitieshis plan was for us to get married before I left Ocho Rios and on to Negril.  That was what...4 days???!!  I knew when he had me fenning for food we were not a match.  Im not a CW fan either, but the cd wasnt too bad.  The red stripe helped a lot.

*Sparkle*like I said, its time!!!!  Dust off that passport and freshen up those tankinissoon come.

----------


## *vi*

*SUMMER!!!! *   :Big Grin:   So glad to see you posted.  You made the drive to work in that back-to-school traffic worth the headache.  You are truly a sweetheart and a trip report inspiration to me.  I was basically going to do another photo report with much less photos than I normally flood this site with, but after reading your post in the Negril Forum side and now your wonderful words here, Ive decided to give you and others who may be interested, all I got!!!  However Ill have you and your mother in mind as I describe people, places and special moments.

Do take notes sweetie to prepare you for your reward for all your studying and prepping for life.  You trip to Portland will be a totally different experience the Montego Bay.  I cant stress that enough.  And when the times comes for you to lock in that ticket, I will be more than happy to be your virtual guide.  Until thenenjoy!!!!

----------


## SPARKLE1010

:Cool:   *Vi* is back....can't wait for more postings..

----------


## johng

The Sunbeam bus let out it's earsplitting airhorn blast around every corner, the deep guttural moan, like a tractor trailers emits, was deafening. A heavy plume of greasy diesel exhaust trailed behind the bus like a smoke screen from an Aston Martin DB5. The sun was starting to set and the dark emerald green and indigo blue colors from the foliage and sky were indelible in my mind. I wondered "Well How did I get here"? I considered all that I had been through, I must have dreamed a thousand dreams in my land of confusion but now was no time to ponder the why's and how's. I remembered......... Hunter S. Thompson "Fear and Loathing in Jamaica"

----------


## *vi*

Nice photos *johng*. This was Portland...perhaps closer to st. thomas??

----------


## johng

Actually no vi, Portland it is. Up the hill from Buff Bay, Goblin Hill at San San, Buff Bay and along the ocean highway old road (is there a new one?) toward Annotto Bay.

----------


## *vi*

Oh wow, in the opposite direction.  You've got vintage shots and I'm sure extradinary stories to go along with them.  Would be soooooooo cool for this forum if you would start a post about your travels there.  I would be glued to a back in the day report about Port Antonio.

----------


## *vi*

okay...now more reporting...

Match Resort was my home away from home the first 7 nights in Port Antonio.  I toured the property a year prior.  Really liked it.  Now after staying there, I love it!  I went from stranger to guest then friend then  family in the first 2 days of being here.  I noticed renovations, upgrades and additions right away.  



I'll post the grand tour of the property a little later.

----------


## *vi*

This was my room. Just the right size for me.  AC was excellent and housekeeping was fantastic.  LOVED the fresh smell of my room afterwards and never had to ask for clean towels.  Bed gave me nightly restful sleeps.

----------


## *vi*

My first evening was all about me remembering me.  

I decided not to go anywhere that first night…something I’ve never done before.  I usually shower, change then hit the streets asap. Nothing like getting in trouble minutes after check-in I always said.  But tonight I had a different plan, instead I would…call momz, shower, go down for dinner then back to the room.

Dinner for 1 was good.  Chicken Penne.

----------


## johng

the day quite vividly, in Kodachrome, I woke up at the Sundowner and after a shot or two of overproof made my way down to the beach. The sun was just coming up over the palms as I walked to the waters edge. I had been able to dodge the Feds up until now but had to keep moving before my luck ran out. It would be a long day on the road and I knew that I had to fortify myself for the journey. The big bus didn't come by until about 9 (if it came at all) so I had some time. Dudley, the night watchman was asleep in his guard shack out by the road. He stirred as I approached and I asked him if I could borrow his bike, he responded "no problem mon". I climbed on his old Raleigh and started peddling down the road toward town. I was tired and the hunger pains starting stabbing my empty stomach. Miss G made the best fried eggs in town and she usually always had fresh Ganja Cake too so I figured as long as the front tire didn't lose anymore air I could make it there in 5 or 10 minutes. Roosters were crowing in the dooryards as I made my way down the straightaway which had become famous

----------


## sammyb

johng,

love your stories and photos...could you start a separate thread and continue to share with us.

Vi,
I'm ready for more...even though I KNOW this will kill me

----------


## *vi*

Thanks *Sammy*, more on the way.

*Johng*, that would be cool if you can.  Your stories are way more colorful then mine and I'm sure others would appreciate being able to post how much they enjoy your recollections within your own report.  I know I would.  Respect.

----------


## *vi*

I fixed my first rum and lime juice cocktail of the visit then took it out to the verandah to enjoy it.  Such a lovely view. This drink is pretty darn attractive as well.  ..mmmm Port Royal Gold, fresh squeezed lime and a trickle of  overproof (W&N of course) a tall glass of mellow.  I notice I wasn’t sweating.  What no humidity???  Wow, no humidity and comfortably cool on a July evening.  So refreshing, so appreciated.

I take another sip and feel happy I blended the rums and lime just right this time.  

I love how the breeze whips the hem of my ankle length sundress sending it brushing against my calves.  

I lift my glass and give a toast to my first night in Port Antonio.

Jamaica gives me permission to big up myself for little things like being a good mom, working two jobs to support my Portland addiction or helping my sister pay for her cruise.  She’s going to have a blast without me.  



Tonight I’m finally where I couldn’t wait to be…in Port Antonio, Jamaica and I can’t help feeling good…no proud of being here.  Why???  Because I worked dyam hard to be standing here seeing what I’m seeing, inhaling the scents that only fill the Jamaica air and enjoying the harmonious songs of the local treefrogs.  This first night needs to be savored and respected for a change.  Maybe I’m finally growing up…

I go inside to get the mp3 player to add some music to this scene.  The phone rings

“Hello”
“Vi, I’m making a run to Boston.  You want to go see the new club??”
“YES!!!!!!”
“I’ll be there shortly.”

----------


## *vi*

I sat on the bed and looked outside…remembering where my mind was just 3 minutes ago.  I liked that spot.  I take another sip…”hmmm…needs a likkle more OP”.  Then pick up the phone and start dialing…

“…on second thought I’m going to stay in tonight and watch tv.  I hear a lot of new shows have been created since Good Times and Sanford & Son.”
“Okay Vi, call me in the morning when you are ready to go into town.”
“I will.”

Just think, I was outside all that time and not one mosquito bite…yeap, this is going to be a good reach.

----------


## goldilocks

> My first evening was all about me remembering me.


Note to self:  HELLO!

----------


## JitterBug

hi vi .  . . where exactly is match resort? right in town? walking distance to market?

----------


## *vi*

*Goldilocks*, sometimes what we owe ourselves becomes long over due.

Hi *JitterBug*, Match is outside of town, in Dolphin Bay.  You can't walk from there, well unless you are a passionate walker.  It's about a 8 minute drive to the lane, then less than a half mile up the lane.  Now THAT I can walk...lol

----------


## *vi*

Good morning Port Antonio  first full day

I awake renewed and ready to start the day.

Callaloo
Boiled banana
White sweet potato
Fried dumplings
And of course the long desired akee and saltfish

Everything was superb, I mean that sincerely.  But this mornings breakfast medal goes to Duane for those fried dumplings.  The best I ever had.  Light and airy inside with a thin crunchy outside.  Still warm on the plate.  I could have made a meal off those dumplings and tea.  



There are two chefs here at Match and Ive sampled enough of their meals to recognize each of their specialty areas.  Duane is spicy and culinarily audacious.  Hell delight your taste buds with every bite.  You see that callaloo???  It was so amazing I had to ask what the secret ingredient was.  He actually told me but I forgot!!  Claudia is conventional yet her flavoring skills are outstanding.  She's a master at giving new life to common recipes.



Caribbean dreams instant ginger tea.  

I instantly liked it and made a note to buy a few boxes to take home.  Its presweetened but not too sweet.  Its the ginger bite and smell that got me hooked.  Can be drank hot or cold, but I prefer hot.



I dined alone on my first and every morning at Match.  That was fine with me. The following mornings my mp3 player filled the air that would normally be occupied by voices and clanging silver.

----------


## *vi*

It only rained two mornings during the entire reach.  Today was one event.  It poured for about two hours after breakfast.  I took that time to reorganize my bags.  Take out the goods I bought for folks and re-sort my personal clothing.

Discovered I didnt bring enough of this and too much of that.  How can I pack only one pair of shorts yet 22 pairs of panties for a 12-day stretch??  No black tank tops, but 3 white ones and 1 lime green.  Lime green, Vi???  And where are all those flower barrettes for my hair??? Oh but I have plenty of sundresseslike 11 of them.  Will I ever get this packing thing right???  

Rain stopped.  Called driver.  He's on his way.  Shoved everything back into the duffle bag to re-sort later.  This is so unproductive.

----------


## sammyb

that dumpling oh my!

----------


## *vi*

Like I said, *Sammy*, BEST I ever had!!!!!

----------


## *vi*

After the money business I visit my friend Suzie and load up on movies.  YeahI knowbut this is how she supports herself and her daughter.  Besides, buy 10 @ 1,000JA and get one free is hard to pass up.  

I always bring her a designer purse and a backpack for her daughter. Inside I slip in a few sweets and bubbles.  Bubbles will forever be a hit with the kids but these are special bubbles. The solution has color instead of being clear.  I gave her the blue bottle but meant to give her pink.  Color didnt matter to her; by her squeals after each blow I can tell she loved it just the same.  Cool looking.  Even though they are worth it, cant buy a lot at $2.97 a bottle.  Ill buy more once the price reduces to 75% offright now its 50%.  Still tons of them around so they will go down to the 75maybe even 80.  SOLD!

----------


## *vi*

I also buy 2-3 movies from Mikey.  Mickey was born considerably more imperfect that the rest of us so its hard to understand him.  I listen close because he tries so hard to accommodate and tries even harder to be understood.  Hes a good, trusted individual in the community.  Does what he can to make a little money like selling movies and running errands.  Not sure of his agemaybe mid 30s.  While I know where to find Suzie, Mikey always finds me.  He calls me likkle gurl usually a term older men use to address women younger than themselves.  Not all the grown women like to be called that, but I dont mind.

I would buy more movies from Mikey but 5% are action, 10% are karate flicks and the remaining 85% are blue movies and he wont even let me see the dvd covers.  lol 

This day, he only had one that was suitable for me Haves and Have Not.  A typical soap opera with way more drama than necessary.  Good thing it only cost me $1.  Couldnt watch more than 20 minutes.  Like I said, a very typical soap opera.

Jah be with Mikey.

----------


## *vi*

Since I was right outside the market I stroll in to search for cut pineapple.  Was getting disappointed finding plenty of sweet pine, but no one cutting it up.  Crossed the street and found a ladys stand full of pineapple and guess whatshe has a knife and the skills to cut it up for me.



80JA a pound and worth every dollar.






A couple vacationing from Italy was lured over by the aroma coming from the cut pineapple.  It hurt a little, but I gave them a taste of mine and they ended up buying two along with a papaya and 2 mangos.  I had a mango supply and wanted a papaya, but only have a mini fridge and no counter space.  I miss not having a kitchen.

----------


## SPARKLE1010

*Vi*  Really enjoying this report Lady...... Yummy on the Callaloo and dumplins... ummmm...  would love to have a plate along with the fresh cut pineapple... and papaya for lunch

----------


## *vi*

*Sparkle* you just don't know.  Even the boiled banana was delicious and usually they are on the bland side.  I never got my papaya this reach but I had the BEST watermelon later in the visit.  Going to drive you crazy with pictures of that too.  So glad you are hanging in with me...

----------


## *vi*

Nibbled on pineapple as I traveled to to Castle.  Castle is right outside Boston Bay.

Going to visit my friend Sandra and give her a shopping bag loaded with little girls clothes and shoes.  Mostly dresses.  She distributes them to her congregation and around the neighborhood.  I always stop and buy 2 red stripes before I get there.  One for her to enjoy while we chat and the other for later.

----------


## goldilocks

sigh....fry dumpling and callaloo is my fave breafast.  I love the teas too; customs gets all excited if they open my bags on the way back and see large bags of vegetation - but it turns out to be cerasee and fever grass, etc.

----------


## *vi*

*Goldilocks*....I remember you saying how much you like callaloo.  You would have been asking for more of these.  Fresh and frim...not overcooked.  You could smell the freshness.  Now about this fever grass...never heard of it but sounds interesting.  Can it be found anywhere?

----------


## *vi*

I was happy to hear her roof was finally repaired after hurricane Sandy ripped part of it away.  Her home is tiny and very modest.  Shes renting while slowly building a house about a mile away.  Her son and  brother are helping.  Shes lost weight.  I compliment her on how nice her figure is.  She, on the other hand, is concerned about the unexplained loss.  

I hope Im alright inside, Vi.  You never know.

Youve been feeling bad?

No ache no pain.  Appetite is no different.  Could be a silent attack.

Or it could be just natural body toning. When are you planning to get a check-up?

Concerned but didnt want her to know it.  I was here seven months ago and she lost 18 pounds since then.   Writing this reminds me I want to top-up her phone.  That will cue her to call me and Ill find out if shes had that check up.

She loved the shoes I found for her.  Her size (11W) is hard to get in Portland so I hooked her up with 2 sandals, 1 pair of dress shoes and 3 pair of flip flops.  

Made a promise to come back later in the week before saying good bye.

----------


## roots

I sure am enjoying this Vi! 

We need to visit over there for sure...still stuck on Ochee

----------


## *vi*

Thanks *Roots*.  That means a lot to me.  It can get pretty quiet in this corner of the board so it’s nice to know who is out there hanging with me.

Been a long time since I presented a report like this.  Had resolved to only do photos and scattered statements.  But the more time I spend in Portland, the more I want to share what has me going back again and again.  And maybe others, including yourself, just might wanna check it out.

----------


## goldilocks

Good Morning *vi* & friends!

Fever grass (Andropogon Citratus) (Cymbopogon) 
Fever grass (lemon grass), is grown in Jamaica and has a soothing, light lemon flavour. Most people  drink it to recover quickly from high fever. Fever grass is said to provide relief from nervous headaches, as well as stomach and urinary problems.  

For two cups:  Take about 2 four inch lengths of the grass and boil it until the water turns a very pale greenish color (or boil darker to desired strength)  Sweeten with honey or brown sugar to taste.

When I grow up I want to be an herbalist!

----------


## *vi*

oh yes, LEMON GRASS!!!  I've had it and bought it back with me.  Helped me recover from a wicked hang-over.  Didn't know it was also called fever grass.  Thanks *Goldilocks*!

----------


## JitterBug

good morning vi
i was struggling with figuring out where this place is . . . driven that road hundreds of times and i've figured it's across the trident, in that neighbourhood . . . it's been almost two years since i've been back . . . thank you for sharing the pics and stories . . .

----------


## *vi*

Hi *JitterBug*.  Thanks for the compliment.  

As far as Match Resort, you can't see even a hint of it from the main road.  Even when you go down the lane, you can easily miss it.  My marker is the apartments that sit on the corner as you enter the lane.

----------


## *vi*

Do you have to get back on the road?

No, not until about 9:00.

Can we stop at the beach?

No problem.




It was close to 6:30 and I hadnt had a red stripe all day!!  Not to mention I heard that sausage calling my name all the way from the jerk center.  Cant ignore that!  My visits to Boston Beach are mostly just to chill.  Chill, drink, people watch and think.  The bar below wasnt playing music to I hooked my player into the speaker and pushed play.

I like swimming here (water shoes are encouraged).  The waves are active enough to be fun, but not too strong you fear being carried away.  This is where surfers train and practice for the big surfing competition in St. Thomas.  

One time a hefty-sized gentleman offered to teach me to surf.  I thought he was jokingabout being a trainer that isso I giggled.  He pulled the free lesson offer off the table and departed.  Later that afternoon I saw him on a board being carried back to shore by a medium swollen wave.  He was good.  Surfers do come in plus-size!!  I had no intentions of getting on a surf board, but might have been nice just to float way out there and chat.  Oh wellmy loss.

----------


## SPARKLE1010

Nice Waves to play around in the water with...  :Big Grin:

----------


## *vi*

*Sparkle*, this is just one of many Portland waters to play around in...stay tuned, darlin.

----------


## sammyb

Awww Boston and no you didn't mention that sausage and I'm hungry too..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Jitter,

There is a sign telling you where to turn for Match and yes very near Trident.

----------


## *vi*

Well *Sammy*, both of us are missing something good right now...that sausage and everything else about PA!!!!

----------


## *vi*

While waiting for the driver to return with my sausage, I sip the red stripe and enjoy some Nikka CostaLoving You and Someone for Everyone after that So by War.  

I replay So at least three times, every time.  Lonnie Jordan is soulful and convincing as he asks an X why she left him.  At the time, the songs melody and tone of the artists voice fit the scene I watched so attentively from afar.  The man appeared lonely, maybe a little heartbroken as he concentrated on stringing his beads.  Im sure that wasnt his situation.  But it was easy to let his presence be the video to the music.  The consoling ocean in the background added to my imaginative videoI hope he doesnt mind.

----------


## *vi*

I visited Boston Beach again during this reach.  It was earlier in the day and much livelier.  Ill post pictures from that day also later in the report.  That was a great day.  But for nowits all about being mellow and easing into Portland; reconnecting with places Ive painfully missed while away.  



Beach is now just about empty. I got the hint it was time for me to leave when the batteries in the speaker gave out.  I didnt like the silencesure it was evening, but way too early for complete stillness.

----------


## Sam I Am

I have to say that may be the most beautifully cut pineapple I have ever seen .... mouth-watering!

----------


## *vi*

LOL *SamIA*, it was just as sweet as it looked.  Nothing like having a fresh pineapple peeled and sliced right before your eyes and nose.

----------


## *vi*

What happened to the music, Vi?
Batteries dead and I dont have any with me.

I take the player and speaker off the dash and slip them into my bag.

I never knew you to come out and not carry extra battrees.
Its alright.  I wont forget to pack more from now on.

He begins to fumble with the white envelopes over the visor.

ummm dont even THINK about putting on that Kenny Rogers cd.

He laughsHow was the sausage?
Excellent. Im surprised it was so juicy considering how late we are getting it.
You going to eat the breadfruit? 
Breadfruit??  Where??

He unwraps the tan paper from around the small helping of breadfruit.  I break off a small piece. Its still warm, still moist.  I close my eyes and slip it into my mouth.  Mmmmm so good.  Use the last two swallows of my red stripe to wash it down.  

Ah yes, Im back.

I going to do a likkel work. I will come for you at 10:00.
10:00 for what??
Tonight is Thursday.  You forget???  de roadblock party.

*THURSDAY NIGHT ROADBLOCK!!!!*

----------


## rachel

Always enjoy your reports - love the picture of the guy stringing the beads with the waves in the background and, I agree, that is the most beautifully cut pineapple I've ever seen too.   Portland is one of the most beautiful areas in Jamaica, in my opinion anyway.

----------


## goldilocks

You mean a street dance? or are they really gonna do a roadblock?   :Big Grin:

----------


## *vi*

Thanks for stopping in *rachel*.  Glad you are enjoying the report.  I see you understand why I love Portland so.  Well I have a lot more to share so don't go far.

*Goldilock*...check below  :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

THURSDAY NIGHT ROAD BLOCK!!!!



I know...terrible shot, but it was post happyhour and into party mode!

Road Block is the name of the bar.  Every Thursday night they take the party outside and onto West Street in downtown Port Antonio.  Starting at 9:00 reggae music takes over the entire block (and beyond with thundering sound) while folks come out to dance & party until 2:00 AM.  And of course like any party in Jamaica it starts of with a slow whine then gradually shifts into a frenzy of stepping, jiggling, humping, bumping and griiiiiiiiiinding!. 

The sound system was fabulously LOUD and the music selection had me sweating up a storm from dancing.  Couldnt believe they played Housecall by Maxi Priest & Shabba Ranks.  Wasnt expecting that blast from my wild past at all.  

_Let my caresses take you places where youve never gone before. _ I learned how to whine proper to this song, actually Maxi's sensuous voice.   ooooweeee what that man's voice does to moi!

I also appreciated how the DJ didnt do a lot of talking or PULLLUP!!! start a song, stop it then start it again.  

Didnt get many pictures because my hands were busyone had to hold my drink while the other held MY OTHER DRINK!!!

Now the roadway isnt blocked, traffic still comes through, but its sparse and the drivers coast slowly.  My dance stage was the sidewalk where I could see everything and not be bothered moving for the cars.  Didnt get around to checking out the inside, but I will next visit.  I had a good workout that night. Got me ready for tomorrows relax time on the beach.  

There were a couple of food vendors out selling jerk chicken, but no soup.  I left around 12:45 to search for soup just as the party was heating up the night with dancehall.  Wanted to stay but I NEEDED a hot cup of soup.  Its the only thing that keeps the hangover madness away.

----------


## Summer

Loving this report, the pics. and especially the humanitarian side of it. I am a foodie so loving the pineapple and the mangoes. I never knew mangoes could taste so good until I had some in Jamaica. Vi you really capture the beauty of Portland in your pics. I am thinking about framing one (with your permission of course)my school bredrin does a beautiful job with matting and 3D he is into framing his little gig for making money for school. Thanks again tagging along as time allows.

Ciao  :Smile:

----------


## goldilocks

OK, that's my kind of party! Love me some Shabba with his nasty naughty self.  I met Maxi Priest at a Payless shoe store on Cape Cod, got his autograph and the entire entourage's and then went to the show that night at the Cape Cod Melody Tent - ended up on stage and in the hospitality suite after, just partying.  That was a good night!

----------


## SPARKLE1010

Summer,  Vi's pictures are beautiful and I would also luv to have one hung in my home....goldilocks.. knowing Vi the way I do.. She would be in all Glory to be able to meet Maxi...and to be able to go on stage with him...and party aftewards.... Sounds like one great night!!  You go girl!!!  *Vi*... luving the report...

----------


## goldilocks

It was great!  He is very kind and down to earth.

----------


## *vi*

*Summer*, I know how busy you are so it’s an honor you choose to spend your breaks with me. I also appreciate your kind words.  It means a lot to me when people understand the visit is for my soul-satisfaction, but the report is all about Portland, Jamaica and the beauty that abounds there.  And YES, help yourself to any picture I post. I would LOVE to see which one(s) you choose to have framed.  In fact, the 3D imaging sounds interesting.  Is there a way I can see his work?  Perhaps a site I can access???

You know what *Goldilocks*…I am sooooooooooooo jealous of you right now!!!!!  Not only an autograph but you partied with my future husband!!!!!  Dyam, you lived my dream.  He’s an amazing vocalist.  I fall in love with his gift each time I see him.  Every once in a while I hear songs I think he could bring new life to…this year it’s Crystal Blue Persuasion.  I can hear that mellow, sexiness coming from his heart…._Look over yonder…what do you see…a new day arising…most definitely_…sigh

*Sparkle*, I KNOW you know about this shameless torch I carry for this man.  And yes, I would be deep in glory if I had the opportunity to tell him so.  And darlin, you too can help yourself to any of the photos I post.  But you and Summer be warned that I still have a bushel load left to put up.

----------


## murph

WOW! What a great report vi. Im gonna have to look through the archives and read your past reports now.

Thanks for putting the time in!

----------


## *vi*

Hi there *murph* and welcome to this ride.  So glad you are enjoying it.  I believe there is only one still on the board.  Had another but something crazy happened to the pictures so I asked for it to be deleted.  Couldn't figure out what went wrong but I'm sure I was the blame.  Anyway...more on the way.

----------


## Schuttzie

Vi, I love yoru spirit and zest for life!  My husband and I fell in love with Portie years ago and sadly haven't been back for the last 5 years.  I love the way you tell your story and your lovely photos.  I hope to go back one day.  Many blessings and love to you~

----------


## Schuttzie

Oh, and my avatar is at Winnifred Beach with my LOVE.

----------


## *vi*

*A refreshing afternoon in the midst of majestic falling waters* 



Rode into towntagging along as my driver ran some errands.  Along the route of stopping here and there, I searched for an FM receiver so I can play my music through his car speakers.  I was also looking for a knife to cut my many mangosthe string ones are a challenge to eat otherwise.  I feel I waste a lot of the fruit because I cant pull it all off the humongous pit.  Why does the pit have to be so big??



Couldnt find the receiver anywhere so it became the first thing on my list of stuff to pack for next visit.  But boy did I strike it gold on the knife.  A 6 x 2 inch blade so sharp I was afraid to use it.  Straight razor sharp.  Only 200J!  I know it will last me a lifetime.  Sorry no picture.

----------


## *vi*

> Oh, and my avatar is at Winnifred Beach with my LOVE.


Hey there *Schuttzie*!!! I love that photo of the two of you.  You can see the look of love in your faces.  Thanks so much for joining me on this venture.  Your words are so kind and very much appreciated.  To express my gratitude I'm sure *Summer* won't mind me devoting the Winnefred Beach post to you and your hubby.  It was one of the most memorable days of this visit...can't wait to talk about it.

----------


## *vi*

Super hot today.  Being in town in this heat wasnt much fun.  I dreamed of water pouring  down on me to cool my body temp.

----------


## Dwest

Thank you so much, Vi, for sharing your vision of the people, sights, sounds and tastes of Jamaica. Your straight forward, but poetic style are really refreshing. Your respect, openness and curiosity shine through your postings.  I really appreciate being able to immerse myself in the richness you portray!!  Thank you, thank you. Debrah

----------


## *vi*

Hello and welcome to the ride, *Debrah*.  Thank you for your beautiful words.  Port Antonio ignites my passion to write and express myself.  Good or bad, I am able to face my failures, imperfections, negativities with humble eyes then be motivated to change what I can about my not-so-pretty ways.  I need a lot of worklol

Comments like yours and the others fuel my fireI thank you all so much.  :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

Dude, its hot!
Its summer in Jamaica.  Its usually hot in the day and hot in the night time as well
I knowIm just cranky.  Wish you didnt have those shields over the windows.
They reflect the rain.
They also reflect the breeze.
You want a cold drink?
Yeahget me one I can put my whole body in.
I know where you need to be

After getting gas, we stop at the supercenter for a couple of cold bottles of water and snacks.  

I didnt ask where we were goingassumed Boston Beach since I wasnt dressed for swimming.  I just sat back and enjoyed the ride.

----------


## jeannieb

Vi, I am so glad I checked in. I love your reports. You helped me a lot when we went to Portland. Your pictures are great and your stories make me feel like I am there with you. Makes me kinda want to go back.

----------


## Schuttzie

The picture above with the yellow building almost looks like Anna Banana near edge of town.  I'm so loving all the pictures and your lovely thought provoking words!

----------


## JitterBug

oh, the pictures are so comforting . . . remember every one of those buildings and streets and roads . . .the man and the dogs, the road, the sky . . . let me get my magic slippers to get there . . .

----------


## goldilocks

Yes, the one with the guy and the dogs speaks to my soul.  Oh, to wander down a quiet country road in Jamaica again!

----------


## *vi*

*Jeannieb*, welcome!  Thanks so much.  I remember you planning your trip and enjoying your many pictures after you returned.  I also remember being envious of your Jamaica Palace tour.  The Palace and the Trident Castle are on my list of places to walk through merely to oooh and ahhhh since I could never afford to stay in either one.

*Schuttzie*, I automatically smile when I see you have not only stuck around but posted your usual sweet words.  So happy the pictures promote memories for you and allow you to enjoy familiar places and events.  And to think, the ride has only just begun.

*JitterBug*, you have to let us all know where you got your magic slippers because I’m ready to be back in Portland YESTERDAY!   Thanks so much for commenting and letting me know you are still with me.

*Goldilocks*, a ride down the long, winding bush lined road in Portland is, as *JitterBug* said, comforting.  The route we were taking that day is seldom walked so it was nice seeing the man and his dog strolling under the bright sun.

----------


## *vi*

Seemed the further from town I rode, the cooler I became.  Not that the temp went down, but my attitude improved. Crankiness was subsided by the beauty that adorned the sometimes rugged road.

It was only appropriate to let the reggae set play on as I found myself being immersed deeper and deeper into the land of where this often emotionally stimulating music originated.   

Song after delightful song made conversation unnecessary.  

I mean, how does one (man or woman) respond after listening to Jah Cures Reflections but within your mind repeat his chant 

_I wish that Jah can come and take us back in time for I swear, I can be a better man.

_

----------


## NegrilAddict

Just started reading your report. I luvs mi some Vi report. I also luv the "Welcome Home" picture.  :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

Hey there *NegrilAddict*!!  Thanks for hoppin on board.  Now get ready for a ride around Portland Vi-Stylee.  I did have an awesome time this reach and felt like I was really coming home.  That sign is there for so many of us who feel Jamaica is like a second home.

----------


## NegrilAddict

> Hey there *NegrilAddict*!!  Thanks for hoppin on board.  Now get ready for a ride around Portland Vi-Stylee.  I did have an awesome time this reach and felt like I was really coming home.  That sign is there for so many of us who feel Jamaica is like a second home.


I forgot to say "I luvs me some Vi". I hope you remember me. We have met before.  :Wink:

----------


## *vi*

> I forgot to say "I luvs me some Vi". I hope you remember me. We have met before.


Really????  okay...I have no clue but would love to know.  Please remind me either here or pm.

----------


## *vi*

Duane Stephenson featuring Tarrus Riley came right on time when I got that first glimpse of where we were headedIt was indeed time to Exhale



First trip back to Reach Falls since 2011 and I was more than ready to get close to the thunder of that falls.

----------


## *vi*

$10 entrance fee covers upkeep, security and life guard services.  Security is present 24/7 and the life guard on duty during hours of operation which are 8:30 AM to 4:30 PM.  Keep a note the falls are closed Mondays and Tuesdaysbut all the drivers know that.

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*

The lifeguard will be happy to escort you on a tour upstream to show the cave and additional, smaller cascades beyond the main falls.  I so want to do this at least once.  But I know meIm braver when it comes to moving on dry land.  But Im going to bring my heavy, duty watershoes, underwater camera and wear my its-okay-to-get-wet-hair next time just in case I talk myself into the experience.

----------


## *vi*

I love it here for many reasons.  First and foremost is the peace Im always guaranteed to find. The pool and falls area is not big, but its not smallits intimate.  But its size doesnt mean it lacks in natural beauty at all.  Bamboo and a variety of plants that cant be found anywhere else in the world thrive in this rain forest. 

And the waterso cool, so refreshing, so crystal clear.

----------


## *vi*

This why watershoes are adviseabe.  The rocks are not all over.  You can find soft sandy areas as you walk closer to the bush and falls.  But getting across can be a little rough on tender toes.  Oh and the fish don't bite.



Because Reach Falls is somewhat remote I just knew we would have the place all to ourselves, but maybe 90 minutes later we were joined by a kind family of 6 from Canada.  Mom, dad, son, daughter, aunt and uncle.

The daughter about 11??a chubby, bubbly sweetheart with long, blonde beaded, boxed braids befriended me.  She tells me this was the third time during vacation they came to the falls because she loves it so much.

----------


## *vi*

What makes this place so special to you?
I dont KNOW! clicking the red, black and gold beads as she shakes her head in confusion.  It makes me feel happy all over.

So precious was her simple explanation.

Are you Jamaican?
No, sweetie, Im not.
I sometimes wish I was a Jamaican Princess so I can live here.
I laughed out loud and told her I had the same wish on my list.
Butyou you are umbroum tan!  Youre tan. Yeah, light brown so you can tell people you are Jamaican and they would believe you. Pretend like a fairy tale.
Maybe, but I would know and I wouldnt feel good about myself inside.  But Im okay with being plain old American because, Im like you, Im just happy I can come here.
Pardon me. She injects but I have to get in THAT water.



She takes a few steps towards the water then turn to me..Is the water cold???
No, not really.

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*

Time to go. Waved goodbye to my little friend who yelled goodbye back.

----------


## JitterBug

that back road to reach is wonderful . . . always, always takes my breath away . . . vi, you were a stone's throw  from my little place where i used to stay . . .

----------


## JitterBug

i drive that road at least once alone when i hit portland . . . it's like major meditation driving through it . . . from commodore, sometimes i don't see any folks until almost reach falls . . .

----------


## sammyb

Reich IS something special.....and you've captured it so well......SIGH

----------


## sammyb

[/QUOTE]

NICE

----------


## rachel

Beautiful pictures of the falls!  I haven't been there for probably 10 years.   Last time we were there, we got stopped and searched by the police in Manchioneal on the way to the falls.  I did go under the falls like the guy in the picture - that water is cold though!

----------


## Schuttzie

Magical and beautiful!  I love your pictures, Vi! How wonderful to chat with the little girl and see her refreshing take on your surroundings  :Wink:

----------


## *vi*

*Jitterbug*, I havent driven in Jamaica yet but would like to give it a try on one of the back roads beyond Long Bay.  We coasted along for miles without even passing another car.  So very relaxing.  Please continue to share your memories and thoughts with me.  This was my 6th visit and although I get out and about, I know there are still tons of discoveries waiting for me.

*Sammy*, you have to go back as soon as you can.  You will be pulled into her all over again. 

Thanks *Rachel*,  Im sure you noticed a lot of changes.  Plus there was some landscape shifting due to Sandy.  The lifeguard said it took a while to clear away the debris but they were grateful they only lost one small building.  Next time I plan to go under the falls.

*Schuttzie*, that little girl had much love and respect for Reach Falls.  I can see her writing about her first visit there and using the word magical.  You could see she found a place she embraced and wants to return to again and again.  Her family wanted to go to a beach that day since they were leaving in two days, but she begged them to do the falls again.  Shes a princess alright.

----------


## goldilocks

Just lovely!

----------


## *vi*

Yes it is *Goldilocks*  Please try to see it for yourself one day soon  :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

On the road again and I was hungry now and wanted a LOT of food.  I searched my bag for a purse to see how much I had to spend.  Wasnt sure if I had the big meal money or change for snacks.  

Discovered I had the journal with me which I rarely take out of the room.  I like to write updates in the morningin between venturesthen late at night if I dont pass out first.  Dont like to take it out because once a half full journal ended up getting rained on.  I was devastated.  These are the special gifts Ive been getting from *Sammy* since 2005.  I treasure them even before I rip the padded envelope to shreds getting at it.  Then it becomes like gold by the end of the reach.  Filled with new memories that I can reflect on.

Well anyway, I had it with me and decided to open it and read what Ive done so far as we traveled along.  A couple of bills dropped out as I was flipping through the pages.  I forgot I put them in the journalbookmarks.

What?!?! Is that a 20 dolla?
Yeah and a 2 dollar bill also.
Where you find them?



I told him how they found me.  Right before I was to come to Jamaica for the Independence celebrations in August of 2012, a co-worker said she had some Jamaican money she knows shell never use so theyre mine if I want.  Sure!

When I saw the denominations I knew I would never spend them but I didnt discover just how special the 2 dollar bill was until I got to Port Antonio that reach and overheard a couple of people talk about the image.  The same image from the 2J was used on all currency printed for the 50th year independence.

----------


## *vi*

He told me that not all of Jamaica thought it was a good idea to change the image.  This is because some relied on the image to tell the difference between the denomination rather then the numbers on the currency.  Often the 100J and 1,000J were mixed up.  You use a 100J when payment was more, the vendor or recipient made you aware of your mistake so you went digging for the 1000J.  But if the mistake was reversed, sometimes you were SOL!

I still think its cool to have such a special piece of history that will come with me on every visit.

And *(((Sammy)))*, thanks bunches for the beautiful journal for this reach.

----------


## *vi*

Back to travels



Long Bay Beach coming up.  You want to stop?
Yesbut briefly because Im ready to eat something.
What about de potato sticks?
Theyve been long gone.
oh

We pulled in and all I could do was say Oh my goodness when I saw the restaurant/bar once called Chill Out.

----------


## Schuttzie

How cool about the 2J bill.  I had to go look at our stash of J money and the lowest paper bill I have is a 50J.  I have the 2J coin and much more so the 2J bill with the great image is so neat!

----------


## *vi*

Schuttzie, I was happy to get the bills since I've never saw those denominations before, but felt like I won a prize when I found out about the image.

----------


## *vi*

What happened?
Hurricane mash it up.  No owner fe repair it.

I quickly slipped the journal back into my bag and jumped out the car to get a closer look.





Sad yes, but hopeful that someone will soon come along to give this place life again.  

I was glad to see that the beach itself was still in goos condition.

----------


## sammyb

Vi,  The journals are really for my pleasure.....I get to read your thoughts via a trip report :Smile:   The money images are KOOL!

Long Bay coming up........Lawd help me!

Excuse me while I exit your report.......can't return until I have a ticket in hand, maybe then I can bear seeing Long Bay.......SIGH

----------


## *vi*

Well….lol…you KNOW, *Sammy*, I can’t report ALL that’s written in the journals…some of the recollections shock me and I was there!!!!   The first three from Negril are locked in a safe!!  Bet Zane would pay a little something to get those stories.

Now a questions about that ticket…WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR??????   These pictures don’t do Long Bay or any other beach in Portland the justice these oasis deserve.  You know as well as I do…being there is the only true sensation.  So don't go anywhere...just Get That Ticket!!!

----------


## *vi*

I love all the beaches in Portland. I honestly dont have a favorite.  Each beach has its own style and character so I get different pleasures from each one.  One who frequents the beaches can identify the location just by seeing a shot of a corner or small area. They are just that individual.  

Long Bay Beach is spacious and always invitingly quiet.  I feel its the perfect beach for picnicking or chilling with a good book.  I admit I daydream about having my wedding here IF the man of my dreams should ever materialize.  

The area residents keep it clean by coming in groups to rake fallen leaves and sticks.  



You wont see a lot of children at this beach because the undertow is strong so most parents wont allow their little ones to swim here.  Ive waded in the water and can testify regarding the strong tide even during calm flow.  But the boldness of these waters makes it so invigorating.

Oh, the ocean floor is sandy, no rocks or shell chips to worry your feet.  But I would wear watershoes for support and balance.

Today there was a bit of agitation within the waves so not even going to go calf deep.  Just let the toes and ankles get wet then leave out with sand covered feet.

----------


## *vi*

The beach sections in the housing area remind me a little of Cape May, but one look at the pristine water lets me know this is NOT south Jersey.

----------


## JitterBug

chill out has had a sad history . . . one owner after the other . . . it's real difficult to sustain a business in the off season . . . it looks so sad.

thank you vi for sharing your story and pictures.

did you happen to stop anywhere else in long bay?

----------


## *vi*

*JitterBug*, the first time I came here it was NICE!!!  Everything about Chill Out convinced me I wanted to spend time there and all around Long Bay.  The next visit is when I heard it was shut down.  the visit after that, someone was fixing it up...but I guess that didn't work out.

A cook shop is the only other place I stopped in long bay.  Please pass on suggestions if you have any so I can check them out next reach.

----------


## sammyb

> 


LOVE this photo.......

Long Bay holds a special place in my heart.........

Remember our first visit there? ......special memories for each of us  :Embarrassment:

----------


## *vi*

*Sammy*, remember how it was?  Here are some pictures from our first visit in 2011.  Like I said it was really nice.









I still make sure I stop there every visit...you are so right, this place will forever be special

----------


## *vi*



----------


## Schuttzie

Lovely beach photos...I just inhale and relax looking at these, thank you!

----------


## *vi*

Thanks *Schuttzie*.  Guess what's coming up soon....yep, Winnifred Beach!!!  Boy what a day that was...interesting from noon to dawn.  Please stick around because remember this post is dedicated to you and your hubby.

----------


## *vi*

I never did find out the meaning of the above display but isnt it creepy???

After a couple of stops here and there, I finally made it back into Port Antonio searching for food.    Dont remember from where but got a very tasty fried chicken meal then back to the room.

----------


## SPARKLE1010

*Vi*  your pictures are making me want to book and leave today... just beautful

----------


## *vi*

…hmmmm what pictures can I post that will force you to book???? ah ha!!  I know.  Stick around *Sparkle*.  In a couple of days I’m going to dedicate a post to you that will have you whipping out that CC and buying a ticket before the sunsets. 

Hey *Sammy*, I think seeing the beauty of FC will drive her to do it, don’t you???

----------


## sammyb

> Hey *Sammy*, I think seeing the beauty of FC will drive her to do it, don’t you???


without a doubt!

Go ahead and start counting those nickels Sparkle

----------


## *vi*

Didnt go out that evening.  After showering and nibbling on my chicken I made the decision to change my plans.

The original itinerary was 9 nights in Port Antonio the remaining 3 nights in Negril.  Was there last year for Independence with my two crazy cousins, but I only stayed for two nights. I thought it would be nice to stir up some trouble there and get that lobster thermidor Murph talked me into seeking out at Teddys.

But the thought of leaving Portland was making my heart ache and my stomach spin.  Before I ate another bite, I made the calls.

To the Negril hotel to cancel my reservation.  They were cool once I said I would let the deposit ride until I can get there.

To the Ocho Rios hotel to make reservations for one night. I can stand the drive straight through on arrival, but its much too hard on departure.  So an overnight stay in Ochee or Montego Bay helps me let go gradually.

Son #1 to let him know how things are going.  He gave me grief for waiting more than 72 hrs to call.

Son #2 to check on the car.  Oh, hi mom.  Um, theres a little problem with the car.
How little??
The rear passenger window got off track somehow. 
Oh?
I hear his gf ask for the phone..
Hi Miss Vi?
Yes Corrine.
Are you enjoying yourself?
uh, yes.
Awesome!
Whats this about the window??
Oh dont worry about that.  Kenny and I fixed it?
oh!.okay thats good.  How?
With Gorilla tape!

Dear Father..

I need mommy!!

Hi Mom
Hey mon!  How is everything there?
***sigh***
Mom, I decided Im not leaving Port Antoniogoing to stay for..
OH yes you are, Vi.  You WILL be at that airport on the day you are supposed to leave and you WILL get on that plane.  And you WILL be there for your son to pick you up!!!
Wait MOMMOM
Did you hear what I said???
No Momyou dont understand!

I hear my sister in the background ask whats wrong   Mom tells her Im not leaving Jamaica.  Sister asks for the phone.

Heywhats going on???
Vanessa, put mom back on the phone.  She misunderstood me.
Mom, she wants you back.
There is nothing else to discuss, Vi.
Mom!!!  I decided not to go to Negril!  Im not staying in Jamaica for goodjust Port Antonio until its time to leave.
She laughsOh, my bad.

Did momz just say my bad????  Cant handle thisI need a drink.

When do you come back?
Next Sunday.
You better.  Love you, Vi.
Love you too, mom.

Why does it feel like Ive had this struggling conversation with her before???

I needed a heavy drink and a light movie.
Rum no chaser and Despicable Me 1 & 2!

----------


## *vi*

WINNIFRED BEACH DAY!!



After a quick breakfast of scrambled eggs and toast, Im on my way down the bumpy, narrow dirt road leading to Winnifred Beach. It was a gorgeous day.

Mr. and Mrs. Schutzzie...enjoy!

----------


## sammyb

_Mom!!! I decided not to go to Negril! I’m not staying in Jamaica for good…just Port Antonio until it’s time to leave.”
She laughs…”Oh, my bad.”_


DWL you will always be Momma's babygirl :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## *vi*

*Sammy*, you should have heard her.  I felt like I was 13 and she was telling me I BETTER come straight home from school.

----------


## *vi*

Told the driver what time to come for me then headed to my favorite spot.  Was looking out for I-Cliff.  He was not there that day.

No worries, I made myself at home, found me a seat in front of the bar and secured my gear.

----------


## *vi*

I spotted a jewelry vendor I met last reach.  I know his name begins with an M but for the life of me I cant recall it.  But I wanted to get some of his rings last time but I didnt have enough cash on me.  I was glad to see him today.  He remembered me.



I wanted this ring, which he quickly re-sized for me.







Too cool and it drew a lot of attention.

----------


## sammyb

Oh I LOVE IT!

----------


## Schuttzie

Oh, Yeah!  Logged on this morning to see Winnifred, my favorite!  I love your roots ring...I had a bracelet I'd gotten in town from Rock Bottom which I had for years wearing and never taking off.  It finally broke but daughter gave me hers so I have it now.  Does I-Cliff run the bar now?  It used to be Otis and I-Cliff would sit and carve his bowls.  I miss this beach and lovely people so much!

----------


## Schuttzie

Otis is married now and in the states for a little over a year now.

----------


## JitterBug

good for otis, last time i was there he was working on that . . .

----------


## JitterBug

i'm looking forward to more stories and pictures.

vi, jamaica colors, the hotel around manchoneal has the best pizza on that side of the island. worthy of a trip . . .

----------


## Summer

Well I finally caught up! slow morning here on the PT job. Vi awesome as usual!! you should compile a book about places to visit and stuff stuff to do in Port land. Your trip report is making this rather cool morning on the job seem bearable and warm.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## *vi*

> Oh I LOVE IT!


*Sammy* darlin...I know you do  :Smile: 

*Schuttzie*, I also got a bracelet from him.  When I go back Im going to get him to sculpture me an anklet.  Yes, I-Cliff sells from the bar.  

*Jitterbug*, I passed Jamaica Colors twice, but didnt check it out.  I will on the next reach.  

Thanks *Summer*!  What I would like to do is seriously research to on places to stay.  Since getting there is a money and time factor for some folks, it might be helpful if they knew of safe and affordable accommodations that would off-set those concerns.  In the meantime I can expand on the attractions which are so enticing and worth the effort to see.  Hang in there *Summer*, soon Ill be reading YOUR fab trip report.

----------


## butterfly

Hi Vi!! Great trip report as usual.  I'm glad to say I did make it to Port Antonio last summer for the second time.  I stayed at the match resort, thanks for giving me the contact information, it is a nice cozy hotel.  Your pictures brought back great memories of Port Antonio.  I went to Winifred and Boston beach.  I also went to the blue Lagoon.  Your pictures are what attracted me to go.  I am so looking forward to exploring Portie on my next reach in Jan. 2014.  I will be contacting you for places to go.  I will be staying for a month in Jamaica and will have time to do different places.  That ring is gorgeous and very different,  I will be looking for the maker of that ring. Thanks for the Port Antonio fix.

----------


## *vi*

I thought about you, *Butterfly*, while I was there.  I knew you stayed there and enjoyed it.  Now I know why.  I’ve been collecting a list of places to stay and will gladly share details with you when you are ready for them.  January 2014 is not that far away so I know the excitement of going has already started if not then this report will get you in gear.  Wait did you say a month???!!!  You go girl!!  Still a dream for me.

----------


## *vi*

Im now thinking the vendors name is Jonsie.  Probably not that either.  My memory is horrible and I should never trust it anymore.  A soft spoken man who conducts non-pressure business.  Not aggressive at all and very friendly.  Ill always purchase from him.

He also sells bamboo crafts which I like but stopped buying them because they dry out and crack once bought to a drier climate.  He explained to me why that happens.  Said its because the bamboo needs to be cut at night.  After assuring me the bamboo he uses will not crack I picked out a shot glass and had him add the year.  









Its been 2 months since bringing it home and the bamboo has not split or cracked.  Its no longer vibrant in color, but the etching is still very clear and attractive.  I use it as a tea light holder.  Going to take him a bag of tea lights so he can customize the bamboo to snuggly hold the candles secure inside.  The idea might bring him a little more income.  Mine looks pretty neat.

----------


## *vi*

There are other vendors selling crafts at their stands and a few who walk the beach, but they are never overbearing or irritating in their selling methods.  Stop by to look over the items at your leisure, purchase or move on…zero pressure.

----------


## SPARKLE1010

Great idea on the tea light holder..Vi. Please bring one home for me.. Would luv to have one or two or three..

----------


## butterfly

Non aggresive vendors, I see why you love Portland, it's laid back and not the hustle and bustle that's in Negril and Ocho Rios.  I have never traveled to Portland alone, but I would love to get to know that side of the island a lot more.   I will definitely stay at the Match Resort again.  I am staying for a month because I save my time at work and can't do the little short trips because I feel it's just a tease. :Cool:   I will be doing a 1 month apartment rental in Negril and 3 nights in Ocho Rios, to be there for Rebel Salute (it's booked already).  While there I will make accomodations for Portland.  I will be contacting you so that I can get contact information for a driver while there.

----------


## *vi*

Hey *Sparkle*!!  well....okay...this time, but NEXT time you get your own...lol

----------


## *vi*

*Butterfly*, I tell you I’m so envious but do appreciate how you give Jamaica proper time.  Not just for yourself, but to get to know the many different aspects of the country by not limiting yourself to one or two areas. Do the dyam thing girl!!!!  I hope this report will give you ideas of where to go and what to do when you get there.  And yes, I'll be happy refer a couple of drivers that will get you all around Portland safely and hassle free.

----------


## *vi*

My belly is letting me know it’s time to eat so I’m planning to dine at Cynthia’s after a dreaded but necessary stop at the rest room.  Dreading this because I’ve heard the facility is less than squeaky clean.

Came upon the door and it’s padlocked.  I guess I’ll respect the “no entry” sign and hope my bladder holds up. But that would mean no drinking.  Oh nooooo!!!  I decide to find out just where the vendors go when they need to go.  A young man approaches me.

“We keep it locked now.  I have the key.”

He unlocks the door, walks through to make sure it’s okay for me to enter then hands me a small roll of paper.

“I’ll take care of the flushing when you done.”

It wasn’t bad in there at all.  Not at all what I expected.  I was able to breath…lol

----------


## *vi*

I return the remaining paper along with a tip and thank him for maintaining the restroom and that it was good for visitors to know its breathing safe to enter.  Told me if I need to use it again to come to his cookshop and he will let me in.  He pointed to the colorful, spacey structure directly across the pathway.  Cookshop???

Dungu Culture Me Yard

----------


## *vi*

Walked over with him to get a closer look and sniff.

I knew after meeting the chef I had to eat here.

“What is the special for today?”
“Steamfish, but we can prepare chicken and goat any way you like.
“Fish sounds good since I hadn’t had any in a long time.  But I bet you fix a mean curried chicken.”
He smiled and said “Yes, it’s his favorite meals to cook.”
“Well do your thing.”

His partner said he will come for me when the food is ready.  I wander about taking pictures and sipping my red stripe & rum.

----------


## Schuttzie

Wow, that looks like a new cookshop since we've been there.  Darrel and his wife used be right next door the "toilets" along the beach.  We usually got the jerk chicken and rice from him. My daughter loves the chicken foot soup, lol.  Cynthia's so wonderful!  Tour buses used to come and spend a bit of time on the beach and eat at Cynthia's.

----------


## Schuttzie

I'Cliff's bowl inspired by my daughter's drawing for him.


The sweet dog with no teeth we'd see each time we came for years.


 Otis, I'Cliff, my girls' friend for a few years and my family.

I hope you don't mind, Vi, I jumped in with some pictures.  I miss it so!

----------


## Schuttzie

I always loved that the vendors are not pressuring anyone and they always recognized us each year.

----------


## *vi*

*Schuttzie*, I LOVE the pictures!!!!!!!!!  The group photo is great.  It must have been soon after Otis opened the stand. I notice no benches around it.  So your daughter designed the picture on the bowl???

I think I know the cookshop you are talking about.  They were getting a lot of business.  I was going to try their soup but the meal from the other place was not only excellent but filling.  The buses still come down that challenging road bringing hungry travelers to Cynthia's.

----------


## *vi*



----------


## SPARKLE1010

Thank you,   I will keep you to that too Vi....whew whooo. Can't wait for your next visit....

----------


## sammyb

I sure hope you have a photo of that fish dinner......... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## JitterBug

vi, cynthia also has a restroom, a sparkling clean one, you just have to ask. also locked. i've never been to any other . . .

----------


## Schuttzie

Yes, Vi, my daughter made the drawing (she is quite the artist now) and then he copied it to the bowl.  The group picture was after a few years of us coming and knowing him so he had it for some time but the benches hadn't all been installed yet.  He also made it bigger later.  Cynthia's has been redone, too since our visit.

----------


## *vi*

> Can't wait for your next visit....


Soon come but sometimes it feels not soon enough.

----------


## *vi*

Actually *Sammy*, I ordered the curried chicken and yes indeed I got pictures.

*Jitterbug*,  I didn’t know that.  I knew there had to be others so I was going to ask around.  Now I don’t have to.  Thanks!  Although the other rest room was sanitary, it wasn’t sparkling.

*Schuttzie* your daughter did a great job on that drawing.  That's a real special keepsake..shoot I want one!!  I have a couple more shots of the bar/stand and well...it's just not the same.

----------


## *vi*

Winnifed Beach is enjoyed equally by tourists and residents. The weekends bring bus and car loads of folks to enjoy a full day here.  But as Schuttzie and others will testify, no one is ever cramped for space.

The beach waters here are one of the calmest in Portland.









It was an absolutely gorgeous day!!!!

----------


## JitterBug

i love to see jamaican families on sundays at winnifred beach . . .

----------


## *vi*

I took the above picture to give an idea of the depth of the water.  Those people behind the little boy with the ball, which are shown close up in the below shot, are far out there, but as they walked, the water level never reached their shoulder blades. 

The tide is mild making it favorable for just hanging in the water and for supervised kids playing along the shore.

Once out there, the ocean floor is sandy, but there are patches of rocky mounds in some areas near the shore that you have to cross.  They look flat as if you can easily walk upon them, but they are jagged in places and really hurt the feet so unless you find then enter through the sandy paths, water shoes are highly recommended.

----------


## *vi*

> i love to see jamaican families on sundays at winnifred beach . . .


Jitterbug I know what you mean.  I had a blast watching everyone splash, scream and just socialize.

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*

The beached boatone of Winnifreds icons.



When you saw a picture of that boat in various articles or reports, you automatically knew it was resting upon the Winnifred sands.  Always there. Always in the perfect position to be admired and photographed.  Im afraid the poplar fixture is seeing its final days.

The hurricane pushed it into the dune breaking further its weakened structure. Plants and the insects that live in them are making the remains their home.

Dont think it will be dismantled and the pieces used for fire wood??  Or maybe it will just be overcome by nature???  Or maybe some industrious Winnifred advocate will patch it, paint it pretty bright colors and write Winnifred Beach on the side???

I would hate to not see it there any more.

----------


## *vi*

I was just told my meal is ready.

----------


## goldilocks

I always love a local beach - even in Negril I tend to hang out at the local beach by the roundabout (as long as the river don't come down). The people watching is way more interesting to me there.

----------


## sammyb

Just lovely......

Tee and I used Cynthia's rest room on our first visit to Winnifred, I think you may have been off taking photos/exploring.  During that visit Otis told us not to use the public restroom, glad to know it's cleaner now.

----------


## sammyb

> I was just told my meal is ready.


and I'm hungry!

----------


## *vi*

> and I'm hungry!


lol

----------


## *vi*

So true *Goldilocks*.  You can’t help but truly enjoy the fun they have in the water.  Give them a beach ball and the kids are out there chasing it for hours.  My favorite to watch is when they hoist someone up and they flip up high in the air then into the water.  Wait till you and *Jitterbug* see the pictures from another beach I visited for the first time.  I didn’t want that day to end.

*Sammy*, that was the time I didn’t eat so yeah I was most likely walking and snapping pictures.  Again good to know there’s a nicer restroom out there.

----------


## *vi*

Curried Chicken

Everything was excellent.  From the savory, tender chicken to the very sweet and warm plaintains.  The rice was light, just the way I like it.  The salad (vegetables) had just the right amount of tang to keep it crunchy delicious.  I shamefully sucked sauce from my fingers and licked juice from around my lips with my tongue. 

The dab of sauce was bursting with flavor but fiery hot so be warned.  

The meal was outstanding and I hope these two get the business they deserve because the young chef is an incredible cook.  Cant wait to try his fish.

I was also entertained by the young guys that hang out there.  Never were they disrespectful in their behavior or speech, but funny has hell in their picking on each other.  At first I was uncomfortable as some of the digs were so good I had to laugh out loud.  But they quickly let me know I could join in if I wanted.  Soon we were chatting like friends.  I appreciated their limited use of patois because their joking added to the enjoyment of the meal and atmosphere.

----------


## *vi*

Meet the chefEric



Shane, his partner



They both cook, however Eric is a 5-star chef. Thats how Eric described his credentials.

----------


## Vince

Can't agree more about 5 star!!~Looks like it to mi!!!~Thanks!!~This a "live" trip report *vi*?

----------


## *vi*

Hi *Vince*.  Thanks!  Always a pleasure having you join me as I recount these experiences.  Yes, his food was just that good.  I was tempted to pull people from other shops and direct them to this one.

----------


## sammyb

Put my cucumber and tomato salad to SHAME!  Dyam that looks DELICIOUS!

----------


## Schuttzie

Oh my goodness, so much as changed since we were there!  We'd gone for something like 7yrs each Christmas and haven't been for almost 6 years.  I miss it so much!  Thank you so much, Vi, for sharing this wonderful experience, many blessings to you!

----------


## *vi*

LOL @ *Sammy*.  No girl, cucumber and tomato salad can't touch that.  I specifically asked if I could get a much dark meat as possible and he delivered.  Each piece was thick, tender and tasty.  Their personalities werent shabby either.  Eric is a little shy, while Shane is the PR person.  He's an all day talker.  I really hope they make it.

awwwww *Schuttie* hearing it's been six years since your last visit breaks my heart.  When I go back, I'll make a note to take a couple of videos of the beach just for you and hubby.

----------


## *vi*

I was out of Red Stripe but had about a half cup of rum.  Needed a partner for the rum.  Got one from the restaurant and split it with one of the hang-out guys.  He was so appreciativelol

The sun was going down.  I love walking the beach as dawn takes over the sky.  Its like telling the world its time to wind down and relax. I also needed to walk off all that food.

----------


## Schuttzie

I really hope to go back one day~  Nice to see that ICliff is running the bar now.  We had many conversations with him and his many travels.  We tried to get him "slippers" in town but after 2 tries we finally nailed the size, lol.  We have been away for too long.  I love these pictures and they warm my heart!

----------


## *vi*

wow *Schuttzie*, you make me wanna treat you and hubby to a ticket so you can be there same time as me.  I would love to see the look on your face when you arrive in Portland.  I love how you appreciate that part of Jamaica the way I do and I really hope you can return soon.

----------


## *vi*

Had my music streaming through these fabulous earbuds while I stroll the shore line feeling so happy to be here.  My buzz has been reignited as these final minutes on the beach drift away.  

I was feeling the right kind of mellow listening to my Billy Ocean set starting with his cover of the Long and Winding Road.  Ill listen to that twice before letting Love Zone play followed by three more of his soulful melodies.  A man with a face that could stop a clock but a voice that is handsomely timeless.  

I only snap 4 pictures in between steps and sips.  Totally occupied in taking it all in.  Being amazed at how content I was feeling and acknowledging the fact that I only know such complete self-satisfaction when Im here in Jamaica.  Portland confirms that this is the right place for my soul by accepting me, flaws and all.



Fifteen or so minutes into the walk I remembered I left my wallet in my beach bag which was sitting on the bench.  Wasnt much in it.  Actually it wasnt the money that jolted me into a minor panic but my room key, phone and bank card were in it.  I never have to worry about walking away from my things when I-Cliff is here, but since hes not I need to be more responsible so I made my way back.

----------


## *vi*

From a few yards away, as I trudge through the cool, thick sand, I can see someone sitting next to, if not ON my stuff.  He was that close to my bag.

I slowly walk around the young man settled comfortably in my spot on the bar bench.  My spot because its the only open space next to MY bag.  I stagger a little having to rest the bottle on the counter before reaching for my bag.

This you property? he asks without even looking at me.

I turn to see him focused on whatever he had in his hands.  Hes got a look of intense concentration on his brow.  Not with whats in his hands, thats just a distraction and from what I was feeling, so was I.

Yes I answer while lifting it off the bench and away from himMy phone falls to the ground just an arms length from him.  He doesnt reach for it.

Picking up the phone to dust off the sand he looks at me.

Your driver called.  Said he will be here in 20 minutes or so.

I take the buds out my ears because it sounded like he said my driver called.

----------


## *vi*

Excuse me??

He repeated the line.  Im confused.  Does he know my driver?  Did the driver call him?  How long ago did they talk??

Sat down to gather my thoughts before asking him anything else.

He, on the other hand obviously dismissed my presence and onto his project a long time ago.  I see him pinch a measure of greens between his fingers and place it in a small pile on top of two sheets of whisper thin paper.

Oh great hes about to blaze up. Why I got to smell that stuff???  I was here firstwell technicallyand I should tell him, I mean ask him to relocate.

I needed a calmer so I hooked the player to the speaker then swallowed a mouth full of rum & red stripe.  Music oh sweet music what would I do without you.  Close my eyes letting the alcohol harness my nerves and my lips so I dont say what Im thinking.

I check through my bag.  Money still there.  Card still there.  Extra batteries still accounted for.  Waitwhere is myoh thats still here too.  All that worrying for nothing.  I could still be enjoying the surf washing over my feet and the melodies of the next vocal set on the player.  Oh wellits getting late and my ride is on the way.  Let me call to see how close he is.

The second I looked at my phone I knew  :Mad:

----------


## sammyb

YOU KNEW WHAT........come with it

----------


## *vi*

> YOU KNEW WHAT........come with it


lol

----------


## *vi*

YOU ANSWERED MY PHONE????!!!!


PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let this man say..... 

_you crazy-in-de-head american ooman.  Cha!!!! me nuh touch you phone!!!!!  Insult me, you insult me bad.  Me nuh check you property atall!!
_
Please let that come out of his mouth.or something like it.

----------


## Sam I Am

The pessimist in me is thinking he answered and also took credit  :Frown:

----------


## JitterBug

otis's bar looks deserted. . .  does icliff stock it?

----------


## Schuttzie

Oh, you sweet lady, I'd love to be there when you are there and Jitter's, too.  I enjoyed my time hanging with Jitters very much.  Portland has a very special way about it and a very special place in my heart... "MAGICAL" sums it up  :Smile: 

I would be so upset to see that answered your phone, too, after he obviously rummaged in your bag to get to it.  Hmmm, what did have to say for himself?

----------


## Schuttzie

Hey, sweet lady, Jitterbug!  I think I Cliff wasn't there that day so all of his stock is tucked away somewhere.

Otis and I Cliff always watched out for people that left their things there.  I've seen Otis shoo some boys away from another tourist's bags and put napkins over their drinks while they were swimming and enjoying the beautiful beach.

----------


## JitterBug

schuttzie, i hope you come back soon. when that transpires, please let me know. i'll jump in. it's been two years since i've been on the east side . . .

vi, somehow otis was the centre of the beach vendors. yes, he used to leave his stuff on stored at a home just down in the lane. clifee must do the same. i've picked up otis in porty as he's stocking his bar and dropped the stuff of at this house. . . . memories are so vivid, me driving by the gas station ansomeone calling my name . . . always sounds sweeter in ja!!

vi, sorry to hijack your tread . . .

----------


## sammyb

ICliff's son was managing it the day I went last month.

----------


## *vi*

> The pessimist in me is thinking he answered and also took credit


Hi *Sam*, you are part right.  Youll see it got deeper than that.




> otis's bar looks deserted. . .  does icliff stock it?


*Jitterbug*, the bar is very different.  Even the vibe around it is different.  I know I-Cliff does what he can in keeping up with repairs and stock, but honestly Otis was a perfectionist with a passion for succeeding.  He was an excellent businessman and he and I-Cliff were a great team.  Im happy for him but he is so missed.  

I have another picture of the bar which I wasnt going to show, but since we are on the subject I feel you and others who are familiar with how it looked would appreciate seeing it now. Again, no negative reflection on I-Cliffthings change.

----------


## Schuttzie

Awww, that's what I remember but less benches. Otis always took such good care of it and really made it welcome for us each year and ohhh, the vibes were always there.  We helped him stock up, too and we'd help pick up the beach after Boxing Day as it was really littered afterward.  We usually came around 10:00am and left around 5-6pm and made a whole day of.  Such great memories!


 I'd love meet up with you, Jitters when one day we can go back!

----------


## *vi*

Before I continue on with the story I want to give everyone a visual..you see where that red towel is, well that's where my bag was when I went walking.  The guy was sitting in the middle of the bench.  I ended up sitting on the corner of the bench to the right.

----------


## *vi*

> Oh, you sweet lady, I'd love to be there when you are there and Jitter's, too.  I enjoyed my time hanging with Jitters very much.  Portland has a very special way about it and a very special place in my heart... "MAGICAL" sums it up 
> 
> I would be so upset to see that answered your phone, too, after he obviously rummaged in your bag to get to it.  Hmmm, what did have to say for himself?


GREAT it's a plan.  You let me know when you and hubby pick a date and we will try to work this thing out so you can again experience the magic of Portland. I can see you now smiling and feeling irie 24/7!

*Schuttzie* I know you miss it bad!!!!  Pleasse cintinue to share your thoughts and memories.

Going to post the rest of the incident soon.




> .vi, somehow otis was the centre of the beach vendors. ..
> 
> vi, sorry to hijack your tread . . .


So true *JitterBug*he was the center of the businesses there.  He was respected.

And please no need to apologize because you didnt hijack at all.  Your comments are relative to the topic and very appreciated by me and others.  It helps when someone confirms or expands on my postings.  Makes me wanna share more and not feel Im boring the masses who have never been there.

----------


## *vi*

> ICliff's son was managing it the day I went last month.


Sammy, I didn't know he had a son.  We talked a lot about his travels, but not about family.  oh wait he did mention a sister who sometimes sells jewelry on the beach.  would like to meet him.

----------


## *vi*

_[B]the night continues[/B_]...

I had to stay coolhe sure is.  Taking his sweet time to respond.  I asked again if he answered my phone, but he wasnt going to say a word until he finished doing what hes doing.  He lifted his index finger gesturing me to wait a minute???  Is he for real???

He gently rolls the spliff between his fingers until the whisper thin papers are wrapped perfectly, securing the leafy greens inside. A dab with the tip of his tongue wets the glued edge just enough to make the paper stick and stay closed.

He turns his attention to mefinally. 

Looking up into my eyes now full of disbelief mixed with angerhe remains silent as he slides the one end of the white, bumpy oblong object deep into his mouth until the tips of his fingers that clamped the other end touches his lips.  Slowly pulling it out, the seam is sealed.  

He sparks a match lighting the end but doesnt draw on it to start the burning.

Eyes still locked on mine, he slightly smiles, extends the spliff towards me and says...

Empress?

No thank youI dont smoke.

Still smiling, he places the spliff between his lips and pulled from it a thick cloud of smoke that lingered in the hollow of his mouth until he inhaleddrawing inside what was to be absorbed then released.

You never smoked?
At one time yes, but haven't for years.

----------


## SPARKLE1010

" Oh No Vi"...please tell me he didn't use precious phone credit??  Waiting patiently......  Oops  sorry  :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

LOL no *Sparkle*, he didn't...more on the way...

----------


## sammyb

girl you can write....

you had me at...................




> Eyes still locked on mine, he slightly smiles, extends the spliff towards me and says...
> 
> *Empress?*


carry on please

----------


## *vi*

*Sammy* you get called that multiple times a day when you are there...this was my one and only time and I treasured it.

----------


## Schuttzie

Lovely writing, Vi, as if I'm right there.  Keep on lady!

----------


## Vince

Loving  the pics and report *vi*!!!!!

----------


## *vi*

Thank you *Schuttzie* and *Vince*.

----------


## *vi*

Yes, I answered your phone.  The ringing would not stop and you were occupied.  Your driver was worried. Hes on his way.

I look at my phone to see 13 missed calls from my driver.  No wonder he answered it, the chiming must have made him nuts.  No excuse for touching my property but its not that serious now.

His voice.  No patois, just a clear, precise, pleasant Jamaican accent. 

I can feel something shifted inside me.  Although he deserved it, I decided not to fuss about the intrusion.  Maybe because he meant well?  Maybe because nothing was taken?  Maybe because it wouldnt change anything?  Maybe because the ocean in my view was incredibly enchanting? Maybe because he called me Empress?  Yes thats itall the above.

Definitely all the above which is the reason I related this encounter and the ones I plan to share.  See I went from being a hands on hipsfinger in your faceneck snappingfire breathing b!tch to a calmready to listenready to understandrational human being.  

Although all who frequently visit Jamaica dont frequent the same places but DO, however, encounter situations that happen island wide.  Situations where you get an attitude adjustment by someone you might normally avoid.  Like that souvenir vendor who asks you to stop and take a look each and every time you pass. Then one day you do stop and discover a new friend stood behind that table.  Or that relentless beachboy you wish you can turn a fire hose on says a word or two that grips your soul so tight you excuse his objective and cant get enough of him.  Or that likkle bwoy with pure devilment in his eyes who begs and begs you for money so he can eat.  You finally buy him two patties w/box juice only to soon want to make sure he has shoes, a clean shirt and a future.  Or that aged carver whose wrinkled hands are blistered and callused from carrying the heavy box of stained masks day after day.  You finally slow down long enough to see how weary he is and end up buying a chipped carving at the end of your hour conversation.

Meeting Anthony that night was one of those incidents.  I gave into the moment and my surroundings resulting in a changed  attitude because it is Jamaica.

Remember the sun is settingtime to be stilltime to relax.

----------


## *vi*

I took two more swallows of my beer, now warm, flat and bitter from the rum.  He compliments me on my music library.  Said its good that someone my age keeps up the current artiste and music.  

"Someone my age??  gee thanks."

I could smell the essence of his smoking, but I was too busy listening to him to care.  He was telling me about his Montego Bay buddy doing him wrong.  I let him vent.  I let him smoke and vent.

Then

He exhaled when I inhaled.  Or maybe I inhaled when he exhaled.  Either way I felt a RUSH.  Felt my entire body smile.  I should hug him like any concerned Auntie would, but Im going to need some help standing up. 

The music stopped.  

What happened to the music??
Viyou okay??
Sure just a little tipsy from the rum.
Your driver is here.
Where?

I turn to see him standing beside me holding my player and beach bag.  

Time to go already??
You will be alright, Vi.

In the car, I wave to Anthony.  He waves back.

You need chicken foot soup.
You get me some soup, it better have the whole dyam chicken in it.  Im soooooo hungry.



End of another interesting day in Port Antonio

----------


## Sam I Am

> Although all who frequently visit Jamaica don’t frequent the same places but DO, however, encounter situations that happen island wide.  Situations where you get an attitude adjustment by someone you might normally avoid.  Like “that” souvenir vendor who asks you to stop and take a look each and every time you pass. Then one day you do stop and discover a new friend stood behind that table.  Or “that” relentless beachboy you wish you can turn a fire hose on says a word or two that grips your soul so tight you excuse his objective and can’t get enough of him.  Or “that” likkle bwoy with pure devilment in his eyes who begs and begs you for money so he can eat.  You finally buy him two patties w/box juice only to soon want to make sure he has shoes, a clean shirt and a future.  Or “that” aged carver whose wrinkled hands are blistered and callused from carrying the heavy box of stained masks day after day.  You finally slow down long enough to see how weary he is and end up buying a chipped carving at the end of your hour conversation.


I love this  :Smile:

----------


## JitterBug

thank you miss vi . . . i've got my fix . . . you are an accomplished writer . . . more please!!!

otis would never leave trash around his little place . . . icliff does what he can, as we all have dfferent capabilities . . . if you have a chance, hear his life story, it's sad, sad, sad!!!

----------


## Maryann

"thank you miss vi . . . i've got my fix . . . you are an accomplished writer . . . more please!!!"

Yes, I second that!

----------


## goldilocks

Pure niceness.  I always look for the "no pressure" vendors; the one in the back corner, the one pushed to the end of the row by the more aggressive vendors, the one who offers a pleasant greeting rather than trying to hard-sell.  Hard sell and borderline intimidation will never get my business.  I don't really need any more carvings and such but I'll support a vendor just because they are trying to make an honest living, and not hustling.

----------


## *vi*

Thank you so much J*itterBug* and *Maryann*.

*JitterBug*, when I was there in January, I-Cliff was constantly cleaning up the area.  He was collecting bottles and raking the beach.  I guess when he's not there the debris doesn't get picked up right away.  You also got me interested in his story.  We talked about his travels, but not what he's been through.  Such a gentle spirit...I can't imagine.

----------


## *vi*

I hear ya *Goldilocks*.  I rarely enter markets because I can't stand the vendors yelling for me at the same time.  That never happens when I go into the market downtown Port Antonio.  I get nothing but greetings and smiles as I stroll around.  I stop and look and sometimes buy from a vendor because they let me check out the merchandise in peace.

----------


## *vi*

NEW DAY



Woke up with a slight headache.  A steamy hot shower and fresh air took care of that.  

Ready for this day and its a beautiful one!!!!



Breakfast by Claudia.  She made the BEST bacon omelet I ever ate.  The egg was light and not watery.  The omelet had a peppery flavorblack pepper.  Just enough seasoning to be noticed, but not be over powerful.  Bacon was tender and sweet.  She made the plate up so bright and pretty.

----------


## JitterBug

the view from match is outstanding. can you see the sea at all?

----------


## *vi*

Not from that unit.  I remember being on the balcony of the suite but only seeing a little ocean above the trees.  So there is no real ocean view from the resort.

----------


## Schuttzie

Sweet!  I'm still tagging along, Vi, and loving every post~

----------


## *vi*

I had made plans for today which didnt work out.  

I reserved this day to go rafting on the Rio Grande weeks before I got here.  That excursion is not cheap so its something I cant do every time I visit no matter how much I wish I could.  So I was looking forward to this for a long time.  The weather was perfect so all during breakfast I envisioned myself sitting on a bamboo gondola  being poled through the currents by an experienced captain.  A very muscular experienced captain.  I even practiced asking if he would take off his shirt.  He probably wouldnt want to do that but the fun would have been in the asking.  

The cancellation was a result of a conflict between my driver and the raft captain and another driver.  MEN!!

Yeah, Im sure you can tell I was disappointed and pouty.  I needed to so something just as interesting or my mood would be sour the rest of the day.  The sunshine was too precious to be wasted staying inside and I did the beach yesterday so I needed to just get out and see where I end up.

Called and asked my driver to take me into town and I would hang at the marina while he makes a couple of trips.  So I packed up my tablet so I could jump on the wifi at Marybelles Pub, a bottle of ice water, my journal, music and a hopeful mind that something more exciting would come my way.

----------


## *vi*

> Sweet!  I'm still tagging along, Vi, and loving every post~


Schuttzie, you truly make my day!!!  Please stay close, darlin, because I intend to show you a lot of interesting and fun sights.

----------


## butterfly

I really love your writing style.   You really know how to capture the essence of a nature filled,
 tranquil, serenity of a vacation.  After working so hard you truly deserve it.  I was looking at your pictures of the Match Resort and was wondering if you got an opportunity to see the other bar, which I believed was located on the roof.  The time I was there it wasn't operable, but I was wondering if they ever opened it yet.  It seems like a great place to have a party.

----------


## *vi*

Thanks Butterfly.  I didn't go on the roof this time so I don't know, but the bar outside the restaurant was open.  They have a nice sound system so it must be nice when a good size group is there.  Great place for a wedding and reception.

----------


## *vi*

Of course I had to fuss about the rafting going down the tube on the way to the marina.  I wouldnt be a woman if I didnt.  

Stopped to get a bag of potato stixx then on to the pier.

----------


## *vi*

This is where I come when I dont know where else to go.  The marina is in town.  When youve had enough peace and quiet just walk out the main gate  and your immersed in the busyness of downtown. 

I set up my tablet and log on to the net.  

Looked at the time and saw it was later than I thought.  Dang, happy hour should have kicked in gear 15 minutes ago.

Just as I was about to order a drink my diver returns to tell me he found a boat captain to take me to Navy Island and asked if I wanted him to call him.  I was all for that because Ive been trying to get over there since first coming to Port Antonio.   Going to be a good afternoon afterall.

He called and made contact.  Boat captain is on his way to the marina.  

How much??
He didnt say.
I was hoping you would find out.  Sometimes when you go along it cost a lot.
No, hes a friend of mine.  He wont overcharge you.
I just like to know how much its going to cost.  I didnt bring much money with me.
No worries.  Elvis will give you a fair rate.

Elvis???

----------


## JitterBug

elvis is alive and well in jamaica! how cute is that!    :Cool:

----------


## *vi*

TRUST ME it ain't the same Elvis...LOL

----------


## *vi*

Asked my driver to get me a red stripe from the bar while I pack up.  Tell him I dont want it opened because I want to take it with me.

He comes back with the beer and I put it in my bag so I wouldnt be tempted to pop that cap and guzzle.  Its going to be hard because its ice cold.  To help ward off the temptation, I wrap the bottle in my hand towel to keep it cool and so I wont see the label.

Ill wait with you.
Thats a good idea since I have no clue what this guy looks like.

Decided to take a couple of pictures while I wait.  Rummaging through my bag on my lap I find my camera.  Batteries are low so I change them.  

WTH??????

All of a sudden I feel this extremely cold liquid flow between my thighs and down my legs.

Its the red stripe.  The cap was popped.  I was livid!

Driver tried to stop me but it was too late.  Like a bullet fired from a magnum 357 I was headed straight to the bar with choice words for the bartender.  I was either going to get another red stripe or a refund.

EXCUSE ME!
Yes, mam???
The cap on this bottle was open.  I didnt want it popped.  I want another bottle, please.
I cant do that.
Waityou opened the bottle after he told you not to and I'm stuck with it??
He told me after I opened it.  Said he forgot to tell me not to remove the cap.  He tried to secure the cap.  Did it work??

 :Mad: 

Please forgive my outburst.  He didnt tell me that.

We walked silently back to the table.  It was hard not to push him into the deep end of the pool as we passed by it.  I knew he couldnt swim.

You owe me a red stripe.
I know.
You better go get it now, the captain will be here any minute.
No, not here.  I get it from the supercenter.  I get chree for the price of one.

URGH!!!!

I almost had tears in my eyes looking at the half empty bottle.  

On top of that, I reek of warm beer.

BUT IM GETTING ON THAT BOAT!!!

----------


## sammyb

I'm dying over here :Embarrassment:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## SPARKLE1010

LOL @ warm beer smell...Still following along Vi....Beautiful picture of the marina, so calming

----------


## *vi*

*Sammy* I see you got the visual.  I was not happy.  

Hey there *Sparkle*...I appreciate you girl!!!  Wait till you see the view from the water after we head to navy island.  so still, so gorgeous.

----------


## *vi*

Elvis arrived and his rate was more than fair so we were soon afloat in his little motor boat.

He made me put on a life jacket.  I hste those things.

----------


## *vi*

Introducing Captain Elvis!!!



Elvis is a character without even trying to be one.  Hes a natural man.  A take-me-as-I-am man.  Elvis refuses to sweat the small stuff like crime...the cost of livingthe hustle & bustle of lifeclothing.

Told me he was sleeping when he got the call to come to the marina.  He didnt want to keep me waiting so he came as he was.  Like I saida natural man.

As we puttered across the vastness of the ocean I think about *SammyB* and how she wouldnt come near this little boat.  I wonder if I should be on it.  But I can see the island so its not a far swimjust in case.

----------


## *vi*



----------


## sammyb

nice shorts..........and yep I'd need a cruise ship AND two life vest!

----------


## sammyb

Wow, I think of the book I read that has a PA setting, so many things occurred on Navy Island...can't think of the title now.......looking forward to viewing it through your eyes.

----------


## Schuttzie

Your driver knew? LOL, but I shouldn't laugh.  I can imagine your outrage and now reeking of beer like you had been drinking since you got up.  Glad you could go with the "flow"  :Wink:   Oh, I hate life jackets, too, they feel like you are choking.

 Beautiful pictures!

----------


## *vi*

*Sammy*, I remember someone posting the name of the book a while ago.  Hopefully whoever it was will see this and post the book's title again.  Since going onto the island I would like to know more about what took place in that hotel and those cottages.

----------


## *vi*

> Your driver knew? LOL, but I shouldn't laugh.  I can imagine your outrage and now reeking of beer like you had been drinking since you got up.  Glad you could go with the "flow"   Oh, I hate life jackets, too, they feel like you are choking.
> 
>  Beautiful pictures!


Yes Schuttzie, he knew.  I wasn't angry because it was opened, I was heated because he didn't tell me.  A human can not re-secure a cap on a bottle of beer but that's what he tried to do instead of telling me what really happened. LOL you hate lifejackets too!!!!!  I'm a big girl so when I put one on I feel like a linebacker.  NOT an attractive look at all.

----------


## *vi*

Today I did something I wanted to do since my first visit to Portland and that is get to look around Navy Island.  I remember the driver pointing at the island telling me and the two ladies I was traveling with that it was once a tourist resort but now its used by the Royal Navy.  Looking hard in the direction of the island, I could see what appeared to be a two-story building being overtaken by nature.  I had to get a closer look. 

So two years later Im standing on the sands of Navy Island.  

I didnt even know it was listed in TA as a Portland thing to do until a few days ago.  However, unless you are into gazing at ruins or perhaps seeking a reclusive retreat or would like to take a low impact island hike, Im not suggesting for anyone to block out time from a visit and hire a boat to go over.  I went because Im too curious for my own good.

This is what you see before the boat reaches the dock  The ruins of the Navy Island Hotel.  I didnt expect it to be so close to the shore nor look so intimidating.

----------


## *vi*

The below photo was taken in 2005. The hotel was not operational, just more of it to see before the storms began to dismantle it.  

http://www.scorpiosail.com/logentryp...5.02.88web.jpg

The government authorized to have the debris cleared leaving the frame structure that stands today.







Although the building remains in general are an eerie sight, the beach and hotel area is kept clean.  The Royal Navy uses the grounds so they do a lot to keep fallen leave and trees from accumulating.

Parties are also held here.  A crew comes over to clean both the inside and outside.  Sound system is set up inside.  cook stands are grilling on the beach.  I missed out on one in January.  Found out about it the day after.  Now I ask if any parties are planned for other there.  Im determined to catch one sooner or later.  What fun it will be to taxi over in a boat in the darkness and dance all night in the sand.

----------


## Sam I Am

I think you all are talking about the book "The Pirates Daughter" by Margaret Cezair-Thompson.

----------


## JitterBug

vi, during my good old days in porty, i used to stay at bonnie view . . .  i always had lunch at the navy island hotel . . . it was beautiful and regal . . . there use to be some cottages to rent but were out of my financial reach . . . didn't take long for the nature to do its damage . . .

----------


## *vi*

> I think you all are talking about the book "The Pirates Daughter" by Margaret Cezair-Thompson.


Yes, Sam, I'm sure that's the book.  Have you read it??  If so, does it mention the Eiler family?? If it does I've got to get that book today!

----------


## *vi*

> vi, during my good old days in porty, i used to stay at bonnie view . . .  i always had lunch at the navy island hotel . . . it was beautiful and regal . . . there use to be some cottages to rent but were out of my financial reach . . . didn't take long for the nature to do its damage . . .


Jitterbug!!  Wow…boy would I love to sit with you to hear about your earlier visits to Portland.  As you can tell that place is my obsession.  And yes, from the photos I’m finding, I can tell the hotel and restaurant were beautiful.  

I read somewhere that the circular thatched-roof cottages were $119 a night back in the fifties.  That price came with everything…transportation, a wait and cleaning staff, food and drinks.  I guess you can say one of the first all-inclusive accommodations.

----------


## sammyb

> I think you all are talking about the book "The Pirates Daughter" by Margaret Cezair-Thompson.


Yes, Sam that's it...thank you.

Vi, loving the journey!

----------


## *vi*

thanks *Sammy*...and it's far from over... :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

As *SammyB* said, the little island has an interesting history.  Once the playground for the rich and famous of 1960s its now the resting place of a decaying hotel that is surely the keeper of many secrets.

As I stepped across the second floor room, I could imagine the elite standing around clutching their glasses of champagne as they toasted to another night of eating, drinking and imported debauchery. 

One of these visits I hope to meet someone who was there.  A boat captaina maid..a chef who wouldnt mind spending a few minutes or hours remembering what Navy Island was like when it was alive with guests and events.

----------


## Sam I Am

> Yes, Sam, I'm sure that's the book.  Have you read it??  If so, does it mention the Eiler family?? If it does I've got to get that book today!


I loved that book.  I thought it was a great piece of historic fiction.  Having never been to PA it really brought it to life in my mind.  When I finally make it there some day, I plan to bring and reread that book.  I am not sure about the Eiler family... it does not ring a bell.

----------


## sammyb

I don't remember reading anything about the Eiler family either but it's been a while since I read the book....time to reread it!

Loving these Navy Island photos Vi.....

----------


## Schuttzie

I've read that book too, and loved it!  Nice to see some photos of the island, Vi~

----------


## *vi*

okay everyone, you convinced me to get that book.  

a tidbit I found on WikipediaRE: the Eilers 

"Joseph and Gertrude Casey were investors.  After Josephs death, Gertrude leased the entire island to the Eilers who lived there while completing the construction to the Admiralty Club, a private resort.  After five years of operation, a disgruntled employee who was fired because he was stealing funds riled up the entire staff and took over the island. The staff commandeered the two boats used to ferry guests to the island and held the Eilers at bay until they received all their termination pay. After this terrifying experience, the Eilers left the island within a week."

I thought the book expanded on that couple and their ordeal.

----------


## *vi*

There is a path that leads to what remains of the cottages.  But I wasnt wearing the proper shoes and he wasnt wearing any at all so venturing beyond the beach and into the bush will be saved for the next time.

Taking photos of the outside I notice trees full of mangos.  Mangos galore!  I felt like I found a gold mine.  I got Elvis attention and showed him the fruit suspended high, out of my reach.  I told him how much I love mangos.  He searched the ground until he found this long pole.



I sat on the steps watching him scope the clusters of mangos until he spotted the ones ripe for eating.

Didnt take much poking for one to drop and then another.  Just in time because I was ready for a snack.

----------


## sammyb

It's about Errol Flynn's arrival in Jamaica

Here you go
In 1946, Hollywood’s most famous swashbuckler, Errol Flynn, arrived in Jamaica in a storm-ravaged boat. After a long and celebrated career on the silver screen, Flynn spent the last years of his life on a small island off the Jamaican coast, where he fell in love with the people, the paradisiacal setting, and the privacy, and brought a touch of Tinseltown glamour to the West Indian community.

Based on those years, The Pirate’s Daughter imagines an affair between the aging matinee star and Ida, a beautiful local girl. Flynn’s affections are unpredictable but that doesn’t stop Ida from dreaming of a life with him, especially after the birth of their daughter, May.

----------


## *vi*

THANKS *Sammy*!!!! Going to search and order it tomorrow.

----------


## *vi*

Returning with two huge mangos, one filling each hand, Elvis joins me at the steps.  He takes a seat still possessing both mangos.  I watch him rip into the fruit he held tight in his left hand while the other mango (the NOT-for-Vi mango) sat nestled close to his right hip like an obedient child.  

DangI guess mine is still in the tree.  And thats where its going to stay.



Hey, Im not feeble. I could have done what he did and used the pole to fetch my own fruit.  But knowing my luck I would disturb an unripe mango the size and hardness of a coconut that would come crashing down on my head knocking me out cold.  The thought of possibly laying unconscious on the sands of a deserted island with a half naked man convinced me not to even try.

----------


## *vi*

Presently, Navy Island has little to offer the average vacationer, but for someone seeking a little adventure or a history enthusiast, it may turn out to be a worth-while outing.  To me it was kinda thrilling to stand in a place that holds lots of dramatic stories.

----------


## sammyb

LAWD the man didn't even share ........... :Frown:

----------


## Schuttzie

I know, right, sammyb? Not very gentlemanly.

----------


## *vi*

ladies no he didn't.  that surprised me as well but I guess if I asked he would have gotten the pole for me LOL.  But he's a really nice guy who is quite smart.  Just needs a little polishing.

I'm going to hire him to take me around the San San area next reach...can't wait!!!!

----------


## *vi*

Time to head back to the mainland.  



The trip to Navy Island was nice and Im glad I did it, but being on the ocean is what really makes my heart rejoice.  If I could I would give Elvis a few extra $$$JA to putter around the marina and Titchfield area.  Its so peaceful this early evening and the ocean is perfect for boating.  But he has to get back and I need to shower and change clothes so ashore we must go.

Below is a view of the marina from the ocean.



I pay Elvis with a promise to hire him and his little motor boat when I return.  Hes good people and more importantly hes someone I, a solo traveler, can trust.  

I have been searching for a boat to charter like I do in Negril.  But boats or any other motorized water vessels for that matter arent lined up along the beaches here.  So I started asking around because my visits there arent complete unless I spend some time out in the middle of the vast waters.  Even as I type this my heart revs up knowing that will happen when I return.  

I cant wait.

----------


## goldilocks

LOL, well ain't that just like a man!   :Stick Out Tongue:  

some men, anyway.   hope he got a green one.  well, next time you know how to do him - get one big box food and don't share.

----------


## *vi*

I was thinking I wasn’t missing out when I saw the mangos and how green they looked, but *Goldilocks* the juice dripping from his lips when he bit into it told me I was.  

I DO like your suggestion...lol

----------


## sammyb

> 


Postcard quality

----------


## SPARKLE1010

Sammy -  yes it is... I had to steal this picture to make my screen saver...  just beautiful

----------


## *vi*

Thanks *Sammy* and *Sparkle*.

Go ahead *Sparkle* and place that photo where you can see it everyday because soon that's where you'll be standing  :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

I break down and buy another over-priced red stripe while I wait for my ride.  I try to write a little but the handsome, middle-aged couple in the pool is making too much racket hugging and kissing and showing each other much love.  Yuck!!  



No, they are really cute and Im just jealous.  They are really enjoying each other as if no one else in the world exists but them and it is truly beautiful. I admit sometimes it's not fun being "Vi -- party of 1" when I make my Jamaica reservations, then there are the other times I wouldnt trade that label for all the jerk sauce in Jamaica.  



Okay, going to stop that thought here and will continue the Im in the mood for love ramblings later in the report when I relate another incident.

In the meantimethe pictures of the bar area remind me of what a beautiful Sunday it was.  A vivid, beautiful July day in Port Antonio.  

*sigh*

Im beginning to miss all of her painfully and I still have a number of days and experiences to write about.  I can feel completing this report is going to be tough to do without using way too many sappy words but Ill try not to let things get too mushy.  Especially when I relive certain moments sent from Heaven.

----------


## Schuttzie

I love the marina photos, Vi, and you can get as sappy and mushy as you like  :Smile:   We are just feeling human beings, right?  Love it!

----------


## Summer

Vi, your pics. are to die for!! undisturbed tranquility. I have saved your pics. to use as screen savers hope you don't mind. I showed this to a Jamaican friend at Uni she says she has yet to experience this type of Jamaican beauty. I was puzzled until she told me she is from the inner city of Kingston and never ventured far from it.

Yes, and Elvis is greedy, especially because you told him about your love affair with mangoes :Big Grin:

----------


## JitterBug

too funny about elvis not sharing . . . not sure about that. sharing is such a basic thing, i'd have re-think on him being a nice guy . . . on the other hand, one time i had a lapse in judgment and shared a very short amount of time with a "companion" who proceeded to get a box of food and ate the whole thing without ever offering me a taste!!!! . . . so, maybe that's just a "jamaican" thing . . . to me, it's a "selfish, self-centred thing" . . .

----------


## Maryann

Beautiful photos!  Love the yellow flowers.  Geesh, too bad about the mangoes, and it was your idea!  Lol!

----------


## sammyb

Your photos leap from the screen.....sigh

be as mushy as you like, we're here for you and we do understand...........on one reach I sobbed so badly at the airport, the driver called the next day to make sure I was okay.....Beloved can do that to any of us.

No, JB not a "Jamaican" thing Elvis is just plain selfish!   :Wink:

----------


## *vi*

> I love the marina photos, Vi, and you can get as sappy and mushy as you like   We are just feeling human beings, right?  Love it!


awwww thanks *Schuttzie*, I say with the biggest smile that you are a gem.  Pictures of Jamaica have a way of not only reminding us about the moment but also how the moment felt and how it smelled and how it tasted.  Okay, Ill be sappy but definitely avid corny.




> Vi, your pics. are to die for!! undisturbed tranquility. I have saved your pics. to use as screen savers hope you don't mind. I showed this to a Jamaican friend at Uni she says she has yet to experience this type of Jamaican beauty. I was puzzled until she told me she is from the inner city of Kingston and never ventured far from it.
> 
> Yes, and Elvis is greedy, especially because you told him about your love affair with mangoes


Thank you so much *Summer*!  Help yourself to any of the photos as I am happy to know they bring you pleasure.  I have so many that I change the 100 photos on my screen saver once a week.  The people in the office love looking at them when they pass by.  I understand your friend not venturing out. Some people just dont have the desire to do so. Im glad shes enjoying the pictures.

LOL @ greedy Elvis.  




> too funny about elvis not sharing . . . not sure about that. sharing is such a basic thing, i'd have re-think on him being a nice guy . . . on the other hand, one time i had a lapse in judgment and shared a very short amount of time with a "companion" who proceeded to get a box of food and ate the whole thing without ever offering me a taste!!!! . . . so, maybe that's just a "jamaican" thing . . . to me, it's a "selfish, self-centred thing" . . .


*Jitterbug*, I know my descriptions of him conflicts, but up to and after that mango moment he was/is a nice guy.  Somewhat clueless, yes when it comes to hospitality.  I also had a friend buy and eat an entire meal in front of me knowing I hadnt eaten.  Another man was talking to me one time, left to find a seat to sit in, bought it back with him, sat in it to continue the conversation while I was still standing. I guess Im used to seeing those little selfish acts from some, however after bringing it to their attention, I can look beyond it.  I just know to only expect Elvis to provide a no-frills service.  lol




> Beautiful photos!  Love the yellow flowers.  Geesh, too bad about the mangoes, and it was your idea!  Lol!


Thanks *Maryann* and shoot yeah it was my ideabut it went right over his head.




> Your photos leap from the screen.....sigh
> 
> be as mushy as you like, we're here for you and we do understand...........on one reach I sobbed so badly at the airport, the driver called the next day to make sure I was okay.....Beloved can do that to any of us.
> 
> No, JB not a "Jamaican" thing Elvis is just plain selfish!


Oh *Sammy*, I can always count on you to understand where Im coming from and to tell me to go ahead and let the sap flow.  I appreciate you to the max girl.  Very caring of that driver to check on you like that.

----------


## *vi*

btw…I love these discussions everyone.  I appreciate how comfortable you all feel sharing your comments and opinions about my experiences.  It makes writing the report more interesting and makes me glad I decided to include more narratives than I usually do.

Just had to say it... :Smile: 

Now back to more report.

----------


## *vi*

Town was quiet.  Typical Sunday in Port Antonio.  Folks slow down early and continue that pace into the night.  A day of resting in the truest sense.  

I wasnt saying much as we rode down the almost deserted streets.  I wasnt even watching the outside pass by like I usually do.  I lingered in deep thought thinking about the pleasant afternoon and hoping the days ahead of me will just as nice.  

I did wonder if my driver got my red stripe but didnt feel like hearing the excuses. Ill have him stop at the supercenter on the way to the hotel.

----------


## *vi*

He told me the government has issued notices to vacate to the shop owners along the seaside as exiting town.  That made me sad for them because so many people have little businesses there to support themselves and their families. He told me they have the option to either set up at the foot of Folly Point or pay for a stall in the new craftmarket which was being constructed while I was there.  It looks really nice, but most may not be able to afford the monthly fee to occupy a spce but also feel they wont get the same amount of business if they take the free option and set up at the point.

I pointed to Anna Banana.  Them too?
Yep.
What about that place.  It used to be called the Hot Spot but I see they are rebuilding it.
No, not them.  They have a permit to modernize the place.

He kinda shrugged the issue after that comment saying this is not the first time they were told to move.  They will refuse to move and life will go on until the next time.

I dont know but as I looked around noticing all the renovating, upgrading and new construction going on in and around Port Antonio I get the feeling the government means it this time. I wanted to go back and take pictures of both sides of the entire avenue.  From Piggies cookshop at the split of the road all the way to Folly Point game field. But couldnt let go of the thought long enough to ask him to turn back.

I hope to get back to take those photos and videos before anything is changed.  Change is good and its bound to happen.  But the present look is one I want to see long after its gone and forgotten.  .

----------


## goldilocks

I love the small shops; if I wanted to go to American-style malls I would stay in the US.  (Note:  I haven't set foot in a mall in probably 20 years, not a follower of US mass market trendy crap)

----------


## *vi*

I really hate to see these go, *Goldilocks*, but I do support progress if it means more jobs and revnue for the local shop owners.

----------


## *vi*

To my delight and surprise, we enter the supercenter parking lot.  He remembered the stripe he owes me.

Make sure the bottle is a cold one! I shout as he nears the store.  

Back with two red stripes and a half pint of Port Royal.  Told him hes off the S list and that rum surprise put him at the top of the A list.

There was activity at the field.  We went to check it out.

Soccer game.  Im even less interested in soccer than cricket.  But I agreed to stick around and enjoy the scene while I down this semi-cool red stripe.  He gets out moving closer to the game.  I stay in the car with both front doors open enjoying the breeze coming from the ocean.

Many families out at the point this evening.  Some on the field watching the game while others spread out socializing.  Was out there parked for about an hour.  It was so relaxing and a great people-watching episode.

----------


## *vi*

Diver had to make a couple of runs to and from Boston. I didnt feel like riding so I got dropped off at the hotel to shower and change.

Later I went out to get something to eat.  Found a place selling crayfish soup and roasted conch.  I got the soup and asked them to make sure I get plenty of meat.  A quick Ill pay extra for the meat. got me a smile and a hearty serving of the piping hot soup.  Decided to take it back to the room and eat.  I wasnt tired, but there wasnt anything going on around town and I needed to reorganize the stuff in my suitcases.  They were a mess.

The soup was outstanding.  Got a picture but I didnt take my time and it ended up looking like hog slop so I decided not to post it.

I put on Necessary Roughness while sorting through the pile of clothes dumped from the suitcases onto the bed.  What a mess.

First time watching NRinteresting show.

good night portie

----------


## Schuttzie

AHHHH, so sweet!  I love all the little shops, too!  If they end up moving by Folly's, they may do OK, I think.  Catching people coming and going from that end.

----------


## *vi*

*Schuttzie*, although I’ve only started doing this, walking the avenue on a busy Friday or Saturday night is a favorite of mine.   So much goes on from about 7pm to 11.  A few cook shops stay open playing music only loud enough for those inside to hear.  Again, not once am I disturbed as I walk from one end to the other. I love it!

But whatever happens I just pray the vendors will be okay.

----------


## *vi*

*NEW DAYA REVISIT TO A FAVORITE HIDEAWAY*

After breakfast I finished tidying up my luggage contents then checked my funds only to discover I need to change more money.  I made a mental note to stop at a cambio when I go into town.  

I decided to change clothes.  Took off the ugly, yellow baggy shorts and the t-shirt that said Yo, wassup! on it then put on a petty white & floral cotton sundress.  I love this dress decorated nicely with big, colorful hibiscus flowers against a white background.  But I felt the look was incomplete without the blue flower barrette I forgot to bring.  It would have looked nice behind my ear surrounded by the cluster of curls.  I searched to see if maybe I packed something similar like a hairclip or a bright color band.  

Nothing.  

The dress is pretty so it doesnt matter I dont have other accessories to go along with it.  Its pretty enough as is.  Then why do I feel a little disappointed???

I look at myself in the mirror and sway my hips from side to side.  Good, it doesnt cling.  Thats all that matters right now.  I look fine.  No I should change.

The phone rings.

Its my driver calling to say hes waiting outside.  Wow, its almost noon already???  Checked the clock and its actually 12:10.  No time to change and why was I fretting about my outfit all that time anyway???  No one knows its incomplete but me.

----------


## Schuttzie

We woman always fret but I'm sure you looked beautiful...just walk out and own it  :Wink:

----------


## *vi*

We will find SOMETHING even if we know all is well!!  You are so right *Schuttzie*...lol

----------


## *vi*

Downstairs, pass the reception desk, a goodbye to Duane and out into the blinding sunlight.  Darnsunglasses!!  Looked in my bag and there they were.  The black ones with the big saucer-size lens.  They will do.



The stops in town this afternoon first the cambio to exchange more money and to buy more credit now the auto parts store to look at car headlights.  Driver said its getting harder to see the road at night so hes purchasing brighter bulbs.  I thought I hope it IS the bulbs need changing and not his eyesight going bad.  

I wander through the store while he takes care of business.  

I felt I was being watched.

Went over by the tires close to the window.  I like the smell of new tires. Could see a young woman outside selling bags of mangos.  She had some big ones, three to a bag and I had to have them.  I turn to see a little person peeking around a display of motor oil and other cans of fluids.  I smile, but he doesnt.  I go closer but he runs to his father.

I leave the air conditioned store to go out into the heat to buy the mangos.  She only has two bags left and tried to talk me into buying them both.  The price of 100J per bag was excellent but I didnt want 6 mangos.  I gave her 200J for the one bag.  She was happy with that decision.  

Go back into the cool store and the little peeker is watching me as I enter with my bag of fruit.  He moved close to his dads side as I approached.

Is it okay to give him a mango?
Yes monis alright.

Do you like mangos??
Yes he answered followed by a nod.
This is for you.

He took the mango with his left hand, but uses the palm of his right to press against my dress. He lifts the hem up to his nose and smells one of the blue flowers.  He didnt let go right away but lifted the hem for another smell.  

He thinks your dress is beautiful.
Thank you.

The men got a kick out of him smelling my dress.  I appreciated the way his innocent actions let me know the flower barrette wasnt even needed.

----------


## *vi*

Rolled up to the gas pump2,000 please.  Quick in and out of the grocery store forwhat else?  Red Stripe.

Then on the road heading east.

----------


## sammyb

AWWW the innocence of a child.........

_Can't wait to see where WE are going next........_

----------


## *vi*

almost there...

----------


## *vi*

> AWWW the innocence of a child.........
> 
> _Can't wait to see where WE are going next........_


 :Smile:

----------


## SPARKLE1010

*Vi*, knowing you I'm sure you were just fine in your dress, but what a sweet likkle boy to confirm that for you.   :Smile: . I luv the way you always ask permission prior to handing out goodies to the likkle ones.  Such a mommy!  Your pictures are making me "home" sick.

----------


## *vi*

Thanks *Sparkle*, I hate I left those flowers at home.  I searched high and low for those crazy things and they matched a couple of dresses I had with me. He was cute and YES he made my day. 

I never liked it when people would offer the boys candy without checking with me first. I mean what if they were diabetic or have allergies to sugars or dyes.  That’s why I make it a practice to ask the adult if it’s okay to give something to a child.  Plus I get to meet more people that way.

----------


## JitterBug

omg, i feel like i'm riding with you . . . miss that place . . . i can smell the air . . .

----------


## *vi*

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh the Rio Grande River

I must steal a phrase from Summer when I describe this section that lays beside the Rio Grandeit is truly the  place to find undisturbed tranquility and without a doubt one of my favorite hideaways.

I delight in the sounds of the river rushing over the rocks and the striking view of the majestic John Crow Mountains and the Blue Mountains.

----------


## *vi*

Hi *Jitterbug*!!!!  Got plenty of ground to cover before this thing ends.  I do hope you continue to enjoy the ride.

----------


## *vi*

This section is in Fellowship.  Its a poplar area for swimming but rarely are we joined by more than one or two people coming to get refreshment from the heat of the day.  Today we are in the company of quite a few others.

Besides the two gentleman wading not too far from me and the three teens standing, chatting to the left of where I stood, there was a lot of laughter coming from the small group way up on that mountain ledge.

----------


## *vi*

They were having a BALL climbing the sides then taking turns jumping off.  Always one at a time.  I cant tell you what fun it was watching them.  







Have about 3 great videos of them diving and splashing in the water.  But I haven't learned how to post videos yet otherwise I would share those action moments as well.

Reminds me of the fun I had with my brother and his friends riding our bikes down th hilly valley.  My friends were too scared to do it.  But like those guys here, I didn't have fears of height or speed.  

The five went even higher than they are now.  I envied their agility AND stamina.  They were jumping before we came and were still flying off as we left.

----------


## *vi*

The mighty busu.  A teeny, tiny snail used in soups.  Taste just like clams.

----------


## *vi*

Red Stripe on the Rocks anyone???

----------


## Schuttzie

Awww, sweet sweet boy! You have a wonderful loving kind heart, Vi~  And so full of joy and can appreciate your surroundings....love it <3

This so exciting tagging along on your journey!

----------


## goldilocks

Priceless!  I sooo need time to wander at my leisure.

----------


## *vi*

And I appreciate YOU, *Ms. Schuttzie* for sticking around and for your kind comments.  Being in Jamaica brings out the "giver" in me like it does to so many others on this board.  In between reaches, I shop with kids in mind. Yesterday I made the mistake of going into Old Navy and browsed by their summer clearance areas.  Although I'm concentrating on backpacks & shoes I couldn't help filling a cart with shorts & tops because they were so reasonable and I'm so obsessed.  When momz calls she doesn't say hello she says "Vi, what store are you in??"

----------


## *vi*

> Priceless!  I sooo need time to wander at my leisure.


Goldilocks this place is perfect for you!!

----------


## ohliz

Sorry to be so late to the party, I finally got an invite  :Big Grin: 

Love the way you write, Vi, always...and have to nod and laugh at some things.

When you said you went on a boat with Elvis to Navy Island I was going to say I did too, until I saw his picture...not my Elvis. Checked my notes and I went with "PRESLEY...as in Elvis" - also from the marina and seriously looks like the same boat!

Glad I am now riding along...

----------


## *vi*

Hello *Liz* and welcome.  So glad you joined the ride.  I know you are very familiar with a lot of, if not ALL, of these places so feel free to add your comments and thoughts.  And thanks so much for the compliment.  

I have to laugh out loud when I saw the name of your boat captain.  Too funny.

----------


## *vi*

This isnt a pack a lunch, bring the beach towels and a two-pound novel place.  Its more of a YOU is all you need to bring place.  A perfect site to experience total mind relaxation.



On a glorious sun saturated day like today one can come here to mentally drift away and get lost in the peaceful breeze that is always present.  The tranquil sound of the water traveling over the rocks is your only disturbance.

----------


## *vi*

After exploring the perimeter getting up close and personal with nature, I take my time entering the gentle current to claim a rock that would support me for a few minutes or more. Who tracks time when you find a sweet spot to linger in?? There I sit and enjoy the water as it streams over my feet and swollen ankles.  The temp changes from cool to warm as it moves along and it feels utterly deeeevine!  Rushing eagerly between my toes and every once in a while splashing the calves or sprinkling dots of wetness on my thighs.

My thoughts trend going from one thing to another as I sip the red stripe I manage to carry without wasting too much.  Thoughts of giving thanks for just being in the center of a sparkling river flowing through one of Gods most beautiful creations, the island man named Jamaica.  Thoughts of momz and if she could see what I see right now she would understand why Im an unwavering Portland enthusiast. After pondering the two above I step out of my head.  Jamaica is the only situation that allows me to get out and stay out of those rooms in my mind that stockpile worries, priorities, family needs, loved ones lost and regrets.

----------


## *vi*

The towering mountains and walls of green leave me breathless as I gaze upward at their height.  The sun is hot, but not scorching my skin.  The temperature suits me.

Watching the boys jump, flip and dive into the water forces me to giggle out loud.  Not too many moments do that to me these days.  Life, the majority of the time, doesnt allow for much spontaneous, child-like outbursts of inner enjoyment.  But Jamaica gives me enough of those moments to take with me that keep me smiling in the midst of back home pandemonium.



The Rio Grande as it travels through Fellowship, Portland is as non-intimidating as the little busu that cling to the rocks within it.  I love this area for what it brings to my worldfurther proof that I am welcomed here and my reason to return.

----------


## SPARKLE1010

"Jamaica is the only situation that allows me to get out and stay out of those rooms in my mind that stockpile worries, priorities, family needs, loved ones lost and regrets. "   Awe Honey... So happy for you that JA has imbraced you into her arms and gives you the recharge you need to function here....  Your pictures are making me want to book today...I just know if Momz were to visit she would most definitely understand what keeps you going back.

----------


## JitterBug

after countless rides down the rio grande, i still have to remember to breath . . . breathtaking every time . . .

----------


## *vi*

*Sparkle*, momz listens but I’m sure it’s because I can’t shut up when it comes to Portland.  She’s nice like that in that she doesn’t tune me out like other people…lol.  But I’m sure she doesn’t understand the obsession which is why I wish I could take her there.

*Jitterbug*, yes it is just that awesome.

----------


## *vi*

Hate to leave, I really, really do but I have a pedicure appointment that I cant miss.  My feet and toes are atrocious.   So making my way back to town.



Ginger Lilly

----------


## *vi*

Passing many banana fields and seeing these plastic bottles filled with an unknown liquid hanging from the trees. I tried to find someone in the area who would know whats in them and their purpose.  No one around.  So if anyone knows the answers could you please post?  Im still very curious about them.

My guess to ward off insects???  *Jitterbug*....*Liz* do either of you know??  Anyone??

----------


## *vi*

Driver stops to hail up a cousin who owns a little roadside stand.  I wait in the car.  Crouched on the ground to my left is an elderly man well into his 80s selling guinep bundles.  When he didnt offer to sell me some, I inquired.

Good afternoon, sir.
He nods
Guinep sweet?
He nods
May I have one to taste?
He nods then rose to bring me three bundles to choose from.

I take a piece of fruit from each and all three were sweet and juicy.

How much a bundle, sir?
Fifty dolla.
I hand him 200J I will take all three.
He nodded then returned to his seat.
Driver comes back and they chat briefly then bid each other goodbye.

I drop the three bundles into my bag adding them to the bundle I bought earlier.

Vi!  Why you buy so much guinep?
I couldnt sit looking at the man and NOT buy any.
But why so much bundle?
You should know me by nowI honesty dont know. Now here take these and start eating.



He just smiles and shakes his head.

*sigh* just one of those humbling moments.

----------


## *vi*

Finally in town I walk up the steps of the two-story building to get to Peaches place.  Last time I was here I got the worksnew nails, new hair and one of best pedicures I ever had.  Everything came to less than $35US and that included tip.

Also the last time I was here the place was packed.  This time it just be me and three employees.  





Marsha is a sweetheart and spends over an hour on pedicures.

----------


## Schuttzie

> Jamaica is the only situation that allows me to get out and stay out of those rooms in my mind that stockpile worries, priorities, family needs, loved ones lost and regrets.


Sparkle, I was going to quote this too, lol!  This is exactly how I've felt there and the childlike joy and laughter of the simplest things.  We used to watch for long periods of time the crabs on the beach that go in and out of their holes digging, scooping out dirt.  So much fun to give them a chip and see them try to pull it back into their hole, haha!

Such beautiful words, Vi, how you describe everything and cooling water bringing peace and tranquility!

----------


## *vi*

LOL *Schuttzie* I look for those tiny sand crabs!!  

The clich stop and smell the roses actually happens in Jamaica.  She invites you to enjoy her but also makes you stop and pay attention to whats around you.  From those tiny, beige crabs you mentioned to the mighty Caribbean Seavery little does one ignore what one encounters there.  

Thanks again for your kindness and support.  :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

I normally get all this (expensive) salon crap done before coming to Jamaica, I hated the nail color on my toes in January and wanted it OFF!  So I found Peaches place and decided to make an appointment to get other things done besides the pedicure. Now Im a regular client.  So yeah I get on the plane with jacked up toes and crusty heels and let Marsha work her magic.



I love the service and the inviting atmosphere here.  Not like the salon I go to back home.  Its big and impersonal.  I make sure I have plenty to keep me entertained while I waitand waitand wait.  But not at Peaches.  Everyone talks to everyone including me!

----------


## *vi*

I love the service and the inviting atmosphere here.  Not like the salon I go to back home.  Its big and impersonal.  I make sure I have plenty to keep me entertained while I waitand waitand wait.  But not at Peaches.  Everyone talks to everyone including me! 

Since it was just a couple of us in the shop, we listened to music and chat female chat.

Childrenmenweightmenfashionmencrampsmenmus  icmen.

They had me rollin as they spoke about de wortless men dem.  Wish I could post them but I dont remember all of the details.  So unless told right, the stories wont bring the same reaction.  I told them next time Im going to video the talkin!!  They said okaylol.



90 minutes later I looked like I had new feet attached to my ankles.  Soft, tender heels and piggies I was proud to show off.  And guess whatNO PICTURES!  Thats not like me.  I guess I was waiting to take a photo at another location.  Maybe Ill come across a shot.  But she did an awesome job.  Ultra Hot Pink polish with a silver starburst spray on the big toe.  Love them.



Heres a photo of the ladies from January.  Left is Marsha, right is Cardell.  Cardell does hair.  I love that name, Cardell.  Can you believe shes a grandmother??!!

----------


## *vi*

*A new day and a grandtastic road trip*

Today would be a full one of first-time experiences.  Not a day to wear a dress because Ill be doing some climbing and walking through the bush.  After breakfast I came back to the room to change.  Discovered the only pair of shorts I bought was missing the front button.  So I sat pushing and pulling the needle and thread through the tiny button holes feeling proud for remembering to pack the travel sewing kit.  



Visiting the small town of Bath in St. Thomas to check out the Bath Hotel and Mineral Spa. Also called Bath Fountain.

Ill wait to share my personal feelings about the experience later.  

In the meantime, in between flashes of scenery along the way, Im going to post a little information I found about this poplar destination.

----------


## SPARKLE1010

:Cool:  - This is going to be Nice!!

----------


## Schuttzie

Can't wait!

----------


## sammyb

Your photos of the Rio Grande touched my soul...thanks!

Peaches Salon seems like a winner and CHEAP! Good you find creative ways to spread your money around!

Oh My you know how I love Bath and the Rasta I like there....can't wait..................

----------


## Summer

*After pondering the two above I step out of my head. Jamaica is the only situation that allows me to get out and stay out of those rooms in my mind that stockpile worries, priorities, family needs, loved ones lost and regrets.* 

The above really touched that inner part of me......
So caring of your buying all that gunep from the older gentleman, am sure you recognized that if he is still vendoring like that at his age its because he needs to
Well am caught up again and loving your report. \your pics. take me to a place of serenity and tranquility :Embarrassment:

----------


## rachel

Can't wait to see pictures of Bath!   Stayed at the Bath Fountain Hotel once.   Loved your picture of the ginger lily - didn't realize that white flower was at the top of those.

----------


## *vi*

> - This is going to be Nice!!


Hey Sparklewell parts of it will be nice.  Gonna keep the posting about this experience real.




> Can't wait!


Schuttzieget ready, more is on the way.




> Your photos of the Rio Grande touched my soul...thanks!
> 
> Peaches Salon seems like a winner and CHEAP! Good you find creative ways to spread your money around!
> 
> Oh My you know how I love Bath and the Rasta I like there....can't wait..................


Thanks Sammy.  That section of the Rio Grande is a must for me. An hour to 90 minutes is all I need to jump start that inner calm.  Yeah, I really like Peaches place and the staff.  I was going to try other places but after this last visit I decided to stick with them.  




> *After pondering the two above I step out of my head. Jamaica is the only situation that allows me to get out and stay out of those rooms in my mind that stockpile worries, priorities, family needs, loved ones lost and regrets.* 
> 
> The above really touched that inner part of me......
> So caring of your buying all that gunep from the older gentleman, am sure you recognized that if he is still vendoring like that at his age its because he needs to
> Well am caught up again and loving your report. \your pics. take me to a place of serenity and tranquility


Summer, he was just sitting thereso quiet.  I wanted to see him smile before I left his presence but couldnt come up with anything so I bought bundles of guinep instead.  I can tell he appreciated that.  The guineps were very sweet btw.  So glad you are feeling my pictures.. I have a lot more to share that I hope move you that same way.





> Can't wait to see pictures of Bath!   Stayed at the Bath Fountain Hotel once.   Loved your picture of the ginger lily - didn't realize that white flower was at the top of those.


Hi Rachel.  Yeah the flower and base were huge and heavy.  Once I had it in my hand I was like what do I do with it now? lol Very pretty, but I had to return it to the bush.

----------


## *vi*

on the MOVE!!!!

Entering Boston Bay

*inhale*

mmmmmm can you smell the delicious scent of meat roasting on the grills at the jerk center??!!!  *Sammyb* wanna share a pound of jerk sausuage with me??  My treat.

----------


## *vi*

The day was perfect for the hour+ ride to Bath.  The temperature under the radiant sunshine and blue sky was high, around 90 degrees, but very low humidity making the heat not a big problem.  Still, I was prepared with my small insulated bag containing 2 frozen bottles of water, each wrapped in a hand towel.  I alternate between the towels using them to wipe my face when I need refreshing.  The bag, which has the silver thermos insulated lining, is a convenient size, just big enough to hold the water bottles and a 3 ounce misting bottle of water which is kept cold by the ice.   It worked great in the heat keeping the ice solid until I removed it when I needed a drink.  

A good quality mini insulated bag is a must have for road trips.



Lets not forget snacks.  A couple bags of  potato stixx (see below) one bundle of guinep and a mango (not pictured but in there lol)  OH and individual packages of citrus scented Wet Wipes.  Never leave the US without them.





I only wanted to hear reggae during this journey.  Unfortunately, I didnt separate the music files on this particular player so that meant keeping it close so I could fast forward through the other stuff.  A minor nuisance but worth it since this player had all the good tunes worth the constant thumb pressing to seek.

----------


## *vi*

Fifteen or so minutes into the pleasant ride my song comes on and I remember the heck of a time I had finding it.  Mr. Vegas featuring Jovi RockwellYoure Gonna Need Me.  A boardie used it as background music in their report video.  Instead of simply ASKING them who sang the song, I took the long route searching from scratch.  Finally found it and LOVED the video as much as the song.  She makes the break up tune fun as she sings and dances around Mr. Vegas in her undies and brimmed hat.  

When she hit him with the pillow (giggle) it reminded me of the time I clocked my horse-faced EX with a pillow containing a shoe. Why a shoe???  Because at the last minute I decided to remove the hammer.  

No, it wasnt like the playful scene in the video, but it did get his attention.

Anywayafter seeing that video, I became an instant fan of Jovi Rockwell and her special voice.  A voice that will wake you up and either having you leap out of bed to dance or in a mad dash to destroy device thats playing it.

----------


## *vi*

Next up was No Games by Serani.  I sway and twist in the front seat to this song.  Great beat.

Who is that, Vi?
Serani.  Got a nice beat dont it?
Is alright. You have that odder nice song on there?
??? What song???
Oh gosh, me noh remember de title.
Who sings it?
"Oh gosh
Give me some wordsa line in the song.
She say something likeannoda baby
Queen IfricaAnnodanoBelow the.?  Below the Waist.  Yeah thats the jam.
I want to hear that.

I search but wasnt finding it.  For all I know I would have to FF hundreds of songs before getting to that one.

Not finding it. How about this one.  I like this one a lot too.

D Angel featuring G Whizz Cant Love You Like Me.

Sound like two men.  Is it two men who sing that?
No, female and male.  Listen close.
Still sound like two men. The girl look like a man?
No, not at all.  Shes really attractive.
She do sound rough like man.
Their voices harmonizethats all.  Makes me wanna dance.  Come on, pull over and lets dance to this!!!  

Hee hee heehe laughs

No, sorry I cant dance to song sound like two men ah make love together.

LOLI gave up

----------


## sammyb

> 



ohhh Portland

----------


## sammyb

if you want to share the jerk sausage......1 1/2 PLEASE :Stick Out Tongue: 

do you buy the potato sticks there or here in the states?

----------


## *vi*

I get the stixx there!!  *Sammy*, the salsa flavor is the bomb.  I bought a ton of sunflower seeds with me but once I tasted the stixx I hardly touched the seeds.  Nice and crunchy.  Not too salty but has a nice salsa kick.

----------


## *vi*

Diver is thirsty so we stopped in quiet Manchioneal for soda.  I asked him to get me a stripe as it was getting close to noon time happy hour.  Tells me no because hes taking me to a special place for my first red stripe of the day.  

OkayIll wait.

----------


## *vi*

Tells me his son goes to this high school.  Travels all the way from Titchfield to get here.  Takes over an hour on the bus because of all the stops along the way.  Well at least until the bus is full.  Fortunately hes one of the first to get onhe and his buddy so they never have to worry about getting a seat in the morning.  Unfortunately their day starts at 5:00 AM.

----------


## sammyb

Happy Grove....only the elite get to attend...have to make high marks to be accepted I'm told...loving the journey, such nice memories coming back to life...thanks!

okay have the stixx on MY LIST :Smile:

----------


## Schuttzie

Oh, I love the small lanes in Portland!  So lush and green and then the local people walking, love it!

----------


## *vi*

*Sammy*, I got to spend a little time with the lad and he's one bright star.  In fact the afternoon I shared with him and his buddy was one of the best days of this visit.  That day is coming up.

----------


## *vi*

> Oh, I love the small lanes in Portland!  So lush and green and then the local people walking, love it!


I fell in love with everything about Portland, especially the lush green vegetation.  This is the start of the rainny season so the landscape will become even greener.  so beautiful.

----------


## *vi*

What a view.  Stopped to show me a clearing in that distant field.  Its a section of a sugarcane estate that was recently harvested.  Said the field is set ablaze to rid it of dangerous and pesky insets.  But its the method (which I wont repeat here out of respect for animal lovers) farmers use to start the fires that motivated me to see what I could find on the subject.  

Didnt find anything on the how but found plenty on the why and that is to to reduce the amount of leafy material (greens, trash) that is not used.  Didnt see anything thing about eliminating the insects although to me it makes sense.  

Also saw where the cane factories have been told in March of 2012 they must stop burning fields by 2014 because of the effect the smoke has on people who live near the estates the environment.

Anyway now Im interested in visiting a sugarcane plantation to see how and why its REALLY done.

*Schuttzie*, check out the below picture...

----------


## *vi*

Described as a relaxing mountain hideaway, Bath Fountain is located in the foothills of the John Crow Mountains in the parish of St. Thomas.

A hotel and spa, the main attraction is the mineral massages.

According to legend the baths were discovered in the 17th century by a runaway slave suffering from ulcers on his leg. He stumbled across the spring and washed his wounded limb in the water. He noticed the next day that his leg began to rapidly heal.  News of the healing fountain spread and soon the spring (then named "The Bath of St Thomas the Apostle") attracted visitors from all over Jamaica. 

There are two springs, one cold and one piping hot which flow through the rocks on bamboo pipes.  Reputed to have healing qualities, the natural spring waters are believed to aid in the recovery of a wide range of ailments, including gout, rheumatism and skin conditions. The active elements in the water are lime, sulphur and magnesium. The mineral concentrations are not as high as those found in the Milk River or Rockfort mineral baths but it is believed that the natural high temperature of the waters provide additional healing power.

Some information I wished I had researched before going there.

----------


## Schuttzie

Great background information, Vi~  I love the pictures, especially the people walking, thank you!!!

----------


## *vi*

*Schuttzie*, I wish I researched the place before I went.  I think its important for people who are considering going for the first time to understand the "healing powers" aspect of Bath Fountain.  From what I'm finding out now it's more chemical than spiritual.  I'm glad you like the picture.

----------


## *vi*

Rasta Steve was in the parking lot when we arrived.  He introduced himself to me and said he would be escorting me.  

Before we even got to the bridge leading to the path to the springs, I let him know I wasnt getting a massage and that I was there to see what its all about and to take pictures.  I told him I heard nothing but great things about the place and had to check it out.  All of that was understood by him. Again I asked it if was okay for me to be there and take pictures but no massage.  He said yes so we began the trek.

It was a little bit of a challenge walking the uphill path and being careful of where to step, but Rasta Steve was patient and helped me through the uneven areas.  I enjoyed the invigorating walk and was proud I was able to keep up with little assistance.  I am clumsy by nature.



Rasta Steve stopping along the way to have a drink of water.

----------


## Schuttzie

I've not been there but I've heard many good things, too.

----------


## JitterBug

vi, you have driven through my daily stomping grounds . . . i can literally smell the air . . . rasta steve is soo respectful not pushy like the young boys. 
i just booked my april reach for 2 weeks and will devote to portland and blue mountains, just the last three days for the beach, that's my plan.

one year, i hit the harvest of cane . . . it's back breaking work but really interesting to know how it's sectioned off and how the men get paid for the work they do.

thanks for reminding me how much i've missed the last two years.

----------


## *vi*

> I've not been there but I've heard many good things, too.


Whatever you heard, Schuttzie is true.  The only caution I read were the guys along the road who try to get business are agressive so it's adviseable to drive to the gate area and make your arrangements inside.

----------


## *vi*

*Jitterbug*, the first time I rode between St. Thomas and Port Antonio it was at night.  NOT a fun ride at all and said I would NEVER travel that route again.  But after seeing it during the day and stopping at the places along the way I can’t wait to do it again.

I’m so happy you will be doing mainly Portland.  I get excited for anyone going there, but you already know what to expect so your reach is going to be a guaranteed good time.

Regarding the harvesting, is getting rid of the dangerous bugs another reason they burn the crops?

----------


## *vi*

The minute I reached the massage area I knew this was not for me and wanted to turn around and go back.

I felt that my presence was intrusive.  Why??  Because I hate everything this place stands for.  I dont like spas and I hate massages.  Even the sight of someone being massaged stirs anxiousness inside me.

Its not a phobia, its a dislike of having a strangers hands touching all over my body even for professional purposes.  I deal with it when it comes to doctors, but thats it.  I dont do massages.

Silly me. I thought the (tropical) environment Im so in love with would overshadow what is done here.  Yeah its outside in a most beautiful natural setting..but it is undeniably a spa.

Before I continue the experience I want to make it clear that it is NOT my intent to criticize Bath Fountain at all and I will go out of my way to choose my workds carefully to make sure I don't. However, if after reading this anyone feels my post may damage the good reputation of Rasta Steve or hurt the business then please let me know and Ill pull this partifular post.

----------


## sammyb

Please feel free to express your views...they are after all YOUR views!

Everyone isn't going to like every aspect of Jamaica.....or any where for that matter....that's why God made us all individuals, we have the right to THINK differently, enjoy different experiences, parishes, even food....

yes that HILL is no joke but worth it in the end

carry on please, I'm interested in reading your take on the place etc

----------


## goldilocks

I get creeped out by the thought of a stranger (professional or not) massaging me too.  not relaxing for me at all. but I could sit in a mineral wata pool all day!

----------


## *vi*

Thank you *Sammy*.  I adore you!  You know more than only one on earth that I'll defend anything Jamaican to the bitter end.  Fortunately, the blame for me not enjoying myself there is strictly mine and NOT Bath Fountain or those that work there...yet I still feel compelled to include the experience in the report.  This is the reason I included the disclosure.

*Goldilocks*...I thought I could too.  :Frown:

----------


## *vi*

Leaving as soon as possible was all ll I could think about as I was guided through the two amazing streams -- one hot the other ultra refreshingly cold ---. My driver knew something wasnt right when I wasnt taking pictures.

Okay, maybe taking pictures will bring me some pleasure. But I noticed I couldnt snap pictures of people being massaged.  Again this was very intrusive for me to.  I went out of my way to avoid violating other peoples private moments no matter how public the setting.

This is not the beach.  
This is not a club.  
This is not a mountain hike.  
This is not a street party.

This is an open air spa where people come for a particular service that is relatively private.  A service they love and expect to receive without distractions.  I, on the other hand hate such a service thus making me a definite distraction.

I took two more photos before turning off the camera and getting my drivers attention.  He makes his way over to me.  With desperate eyes I whisper 

I need to leave.

----------


## SPARKLE1010

My exact thoughts Sammy.............[QUOTE=sammyb;109421]Please feel free to express your views...they are after all YOUR views!

Everyone isn't going to like every aspect of Jamaica.....or any where for that matter....that's why God made us all individuals, we have the right to THINK differently, enjoy different experiences, parishes, even food....

----------


## *vi*

*Sparkle*, you also know I’ll blacken the eye of anyone who bad mouths Jamaica.  I’m just that attached to her.  So you know this isn’t easy to write.

----------


## *vi*

He looks confused and concerned.  Asked me if I was feeling alright.  I tell him I’m fine, but I just don’t like it here.

Now he looks disappointed.  He enjoys bringing people here. He promotes the place all the time.  Plus he and Rasta Steve are good friends.  But he understood and said he will find Rasta Steve to let him know we are leaving.  I hand him my camera while I search for my purse so I can leave a donation.

He sees Rasta Steve and walks towards him.  They talk.  Both come towards me.

“He wants to massage your feet.”
“What!!”

----------


## *vi*

Rasta Steve then points to my ankles and comments on how swollen they are and how bad that is.  I look at my driver and wonder if he told him I was leaving.  I reminded Rasta Steve that I wasnt getting a massage.  He reached down and squeezed my left foot hard. Looked back at me and asked me to reconsider just having my feet massaged to reduce the swelling.

In my mind I was screaming no, but ok came out of my mouth.

It didnt feel good. I was uncomfortable from the very first touch.  But I stayed focused on the end result and hopefully that was no swelling so I could close the strap on my cute, brown sandals.

That first barely tolerable touch went from toes to my heels.  From my heel to my ankles.  From my ankles to my calves.  From my calves to my thighs.  From my thighs to

Yeah, you get the picture.



35 minutes later, there I sit on the edge of this rock with my legs, arms, shoulders and a bit of my neck area covered with mineral mud and Rasta Steves own made mineral oil.

----------


## sammyb

ohhh Vi :Frown:

----------


## *vi*

:Frown:

----------


## *vi*

I could have stopped him long before the knees, but I didnt.  I kept telling myself its going to get betterknowing there was no possible way it would. I couldnt stand the slapping sounds of the heavy, wet towels landing on peoples backs and stomachs.  I couldnt stand the grunts and groans as limbs were being stretched and bent at the joints.  I couldnt stand the sound of the crystal clear water rushing along its path by beside me.  

Massages for goodness sake!!!!  A simple care-free thing, so why all the drama???  yet I hated being a part of it so much.

I knew I had enough when I felt myself getting angry because I was covered with mud.  Angry because I was being massaged.  Angry and now looking for someone to blame.  He asked me if I bought a towel so I could remove my top in order for him to massage me properly.  I calmly said Please rinse me off.  The look in my eyes told him I was about to flip out.  The hot water was hot.  The cold water was cold.  Nothing felt good.  Nothing felt therapeutic or relaxing or tranquil.  It felt horrible.  I felt horrible.

Finally my body was mud free.  I can leave.

----------


## *vi*

I learned so much that afternoon.  Learned that not EVERY service in Jamaica is an OPEN attraction.  Spectators can not expect to be accommodated everywhere.  I should not have gone.

I also learned to respect my own limitations and stop compromising my feelings all the time.  I should have said no to even a foot massage, then leave.

But at the end, this is an awesome set-up for people who are into massages.  And Rasta Steve is very talented at what he does.  Trust me, all the positive reviews on TA are truly warranted.  All the massagers are serious about their craft and perform it with pride.  Although not for me, I wouldn’t criticize a thing about Bath Fountain.

----------


## sammyb

Oh Vi....so sorry this happened, so sorry you felt uncomfortable.  Glad you saw for yourself what it was about, glad you learned to not compromised your feelings going forward!

The first time I went I had a lot on my mind and Rasta Steve seem to sense this, the bath wasn't crowded and he took extra care.  The next time it was way too busy and I felt uncomfortable because of that...so many people all around, but Rasta Steve was the comfort in that mass of people.  Still if I went again and felt uncomfortable as I did that second time right from the start I too would leave.  

Your feelings are precious and meaningful and always remember NO ONE can read your mind and NO ONE will stand up for you better than YOU, took me a long time to "get that" and I still stumble a time or two.....but it's getting there....You did leave Bath with something positive that day, learning more about YOU

----------


## rachel

Is the Bath Fountain Hotel now privately owned?    When we stayed there, it was run by the government.  You could take a mineral bath in the hotel itself but there were no massages (at least that I know of) or anything like that when we were there.   A guide took us back to I think the same places you have the pictures from but it was completely deserted back there.   We stayed overnight there for something like $35 (we were the only ones that stayed at the hotel that night) and had a really nice three course meal in the dining room for something like $7 a person - it was actually like a nice supper club meal here in Wisconsin.

----------


## JitterBug

vi, for future trips, rasta steve can do massages inside the hotel if you prefer . . . having said that, i'm not a fan of being massaged out there . . . there is just something very wrong with that for me . . . it's not that you should not have gone to bath, it's just that you should have stuck to your boundries. live and learn.

countless trips there and the massage is not for me. i got upstream a little, there are two very nice natural pools of water and have my own party over there, not with all those eyes upon you. i've spent hours sitting and meditating in that pool with my party with no spectators.

for anyone that is interested, that mud is just that == mud that the young men make up and put some herbs in it, nothing therapeutic about it!!! it's just business.

i do love that area it's serene and peaceful once you leave the hustle and bustle. . . . if one takes the little path above on the other side, the path takes you to a little village, real simple and peaceful and lush, lush.

and taking a mineral bath in the hotel is totally out, do you really believe that the water is changed out after every person?? i don't. it is good for a meal though, real old world charm.

vi, don't mean to hijack your thread, but it's related to your topic.

----------


## Schuttzie

Oh, I'm so sorry you were so uncomfortable and anxious, Vi!  I know how that feels and it begins to get me angry too, when I don't stand up for myself.  I don't do spas or that kind of pampering, either so I guess that's mainly why we never went there.  But I'd love to see the area and sit in the waters and just immerse in the surroundings.  I totally understand why you wanted to go and you were so respectful of not taking photos of other peoples massages.  It would seem intrusive.  I don't care for crowds and would find some place like Jitters described that is off the path and quietly serene.

As Sammy, said, at least you did learn something about yourself after this experience and it didn't completely tarnish the memory of Bath.  Many blessings to you, Vi, and know that you will be more strong in your resolutions in the future!

----------


## goldilocks

Hey *vi* you did good!  You gave it a try and made your escape without flipping,  I wouldn't even have tried to get a massage.  Jitterbug's little pool sounds good, but I don't like people rubbing on me either, especially my feet!

----------


## *vi*

> Oh Vi....so sorry this happened, so sorry you felt uncomfortable.  Glad you saw for yourself what it was about, glad you learned to not compromised your feelings going forward!
> 
> The first time I went I had a lot on my mind and Rasta Steve seem to sense this, the bath wasn't crowded and he took extra care.  The next time it was way too busy and I felt uncomfortable because of that...so many people all around, but Rasta Steve was the comfort in that mass of people.  Still if I went again and felt uncomfortable as I did that second time right from the start I too would leave.  
> 
> Your feelings are precious and meaningful and always remember NO ONE can read your mind and NO ONE will stand up for you better than YOU, took me a long time to "get that" and I still stumble a time or two.....but it's getting there....You did leave Bath with something positive that day, learning more about YOU


thanks so much Sammy.  You truly understand.  Here at home I would NEVER consent to doing something I KNOW I hate.  Consenting to that massage was like a person eating a big, juicy parrot grouper even though they hate fish.  Why, because it was prepared in Jamaica?  That was part of my reason for saying okay to the massage.  Crazy I know.  But sometimes some of us do things there we wouldn't do at home simply because we are in Jamaica at the time.

And yes, I believe Rasta Steve sensed my agitation which is why he continued massaging me.  Like you said, he can't read minds so he had no clue of the cause of the agitation.  That's why I can only blame myself.

----------


## *vi*

Hi *Rachel*, Yes, bath fountain is still owned by the government and yes you can still take mineral baths in the hotel.  My intentions were to walk the outside stream area, the gardens and the inside spas.  After the massage I forgot about everything else.  I just wanted to leave.  But a lot of folks on TA talk about the spa rooms so they are still very poplar.

Oh *Jitterbug*, you are right about sticking to my boundaries.  But sometimes its hard for me to enforce my own limits.  To me it would have been better NOT to even go then to have to tell him to stop.  And please dont apologize for your input, I appreciate and welcome all you want to share.  This is helpful for me and others.  I do regret not exploring.  The path you mentioned sounds like something I would like to walk.  

Thank you *Schuttzie*, lol you dont do massages either!!!  we do have a lot in common.  After I saw how personal the service is, I couldnt take pictures of other people. The place got crowded before I left.  Met 6 people coming down the path as I was leaving.  Lots of children getting massages.  So many do enjoy what they get from Bath.  Thats good.  Its just not for me.  Yes, I know a lot of me enjoying myself in Jamaica depends on me listening to my heart and mind.  I wont let this experience taint my visit to Bath, instead I will, like you said, be strengthen by it.

----------


## *vi*

> Hey *vi* you did good!  You gave it a try and made your escape without flipping,  I wouldn't even have tried to get a massage.  Jitterbug's little pool sounds good, but I don't like people rubbing on me either, especially my feet!


 :Smile:  @ the "big up" and a LMAO at "escape without flipping"!!!  Trust me Goldilocks, I was on the edge.   To me, it was like torture.

----------


## Summer

> Rasta Steve then points to my ankles and comments on how swollen they are and how bad that is.  I look at my driver and wonder if he told him I was leaving.  I reminded Rasta Steve that I wasnt getting a massage.  *He reached down and squeezed my left foot hard*. Looked back at me and asked me to reconsider just having my feet massaged to reduce the swelling.
> 
> In my mind I was screaming no, but ok came out of my mouth.
> 
> It didnt feel good. I was uncomfortable from the very first touch.  But I stayed focused on the end result and hopefully that was no swelling so I could close the strap on my cute, brown sandals.
> 
> That first barely tolerable touch went from toes to my heels.  From my heel to my ankles.  From my ankles to my calves.  From my calves to my thighs.  From my thighs to
> 
> Yeah, you get the picture.
> ...


Vi, the above bolded is what I detest I say no do not touch me I react stark staring violently crazy......to me this was a ploy to continue. I swear they still remember from kijdergarden to High School  arrrrrrrgggghhhhh!! :Mad:

----------


## *vi*

LOL *Summer*, darlin I hear ya.  Like I said, I can say NO and nothing can change my mind.  But for whatever reason, even when I should have kept it a NO when he insisted, I let it happen.  Lesson learned.

----------


## Summer

I hear you Vi, I just snapped there for a minute  :Embarrassment:   :Wink:   loving every bit of your report. Great camera u have the pictures have such great clarity its like u can step right in.

----------


## *vi*

Sweetie I do understand.  Trust me, I was boiling when it hit me and ready to explode.  But I soon realized I allowed it to get out of control.  Thanks for caring, *Summer*.  And thanks for the comp on the camera.  Second only to my passport when I travel.

----------


## rachel

Bath sure must have changed since I was there (which probably was in the mid 1990s).  It was almost totally deserted when we were there - I think we were the only tourists that had been there in more than three weeks.   It was basically just us, a couple of workers at the hotel and some goats.   It was so beautiful back along the river - seemed so untouched and undisturbed.   Don't know if I'd enjoy it now if there's so much hustling and such going on.  I much prefer off the beaten path, non-tourist type things than some crowd of people.

----------


## JitterBug

i just want to re-confirm that bath is just as beautiful as you remember it, don't want ppl to not go . . . one just has to walk upstream from the hustle and bustle . . . unless you ask a local to show you, none of them will walk past the "hustle" of things. so, one would have this serene, beautiful place, full of birds and just nature!!! . . . just the shear beauty of it takes my breath away!!! and, as you walk that bridge and to go to the "hustle" you turn right, but if you go straight up, and follow the path, there is more beauty, you kind of look down onto the river and bath hotel.

i've stayed at the bath hotel two different times and both times found the place to be creepy . . . we were the only guests and they lock those gates within the hotel on each floor and one is stuck, real creepy! yes, the food is good in the hotel.

lot of ppl from from "town" (kingston) come down for the "bath". the jockeys from the racetrack are a regular attraction, if  you hit the place when they are there, it is more than hilarious to be an observer!! . . .

i've gone there totally alone and have been ok. just a simple "no" and you're alone.

i personally find it real therapeutic to just "be" there just a little upstream. the water is not deep, up to the knee usually. wear water shoes.

----------


## *vi*

Hi *Rachel*, unfortunately I didn’t wander outside the massaging area, but I from what I did peek, I would definitely go along with *Jitterbug* in that the property itself is still as serene as you remembered.  It only gets crowed in the massage area, no where else.

Thanks for the great input *Jitterbug*.

----------


## *vi*

*...and the day continues*...

Music played as the car was driven further away from the Bath Fountain lot.  No other sound mingled with the hum of the motor and the soothing set of Lovers Rock as we headed back to Portland.

Took out the camera to take pictures as the scenery we were passing started commanding attention.  So beautiful this land.  I didn't mind the many potholes.  When the car swerved to the left, I would look deep into the thick, green bush trying to spot flowers or cascading waters.  How could I possibly stay agitated when my time to enjoy all of this is limited?   Snap out of it girl.

You checking out the pictures from Bath?
No, I didnt take many.  Well, a few, maybe about eight or ten.
I did take pictures for you.
Oh really??  Okay.  I guess you got a lot of the scenery??
Check the camera.  I got a lot of photos for you.

It felt okay that he took pictures of the people and not me.  I was glad to hear I might have a variety of shots of the streams, rocks and of course massages in action.

No sir, he didnt lie.  He took a lot of pictures.  47ALL OF ME getting massaged from my toes to my temples.  A couple were keepers.  Some were mad funny.  I looked ridiculously stiff covered with mud, sitting on the edge of that rock.  Too many of them showed that I desperately need to loose weight.  Delete.  Delete.  Delete.

All felt good again once we crossed back into Portland.

----------


## *vi*

I was passed ready for a cold red stripe.  Thought we would have to drive a few miles before finding a store but instead he pulled up to someplace better.

*Under the Rock Restaurant and Bar*.

I was floored when I saw that blue and white building.  Not kidding.  My vision of Under the Rock Bar was nothing like what I saw.  It is very attractive and inviting from the outside.  I couldnt wait to walk in.

----------


## *vi*

Located in Hector's River at the south end of Portland its a two-level bar/dance club at the bend in the road. It gets its name because the bar is surrounded by naturally-carved stone. 

The beach recently formed in the cove below the bar and alongside the club is small but lovely.  Very romantic and the perfect place to spend the entire day.  Entrance is free unless there is live music or sound system going on. You can buy drinks at the bar and there are usually food vendors on the beach. Every Sunday night there is music and sometimes they have live shows with local talent. 

The inside is just as lovely as the outside. Great layout and dcor.  Huge bar and the view of the beach from on of the stools at a window is breathtaking.

The soft lighting gives it a cozy-evening feeling even in the day.  Not too dark, just dim enough to be relaxing. 

The drinks are very reasonable.  A shot of over-proof 100J, a red stripe 150J.  The bartender is a sweetheart.  She was ultra polite is letting me know ONE shot will get me to where I wanted to go.  She was right! 

After taking a few interior pictures it was time to see this beach!

----------


## *vi*

After coming down the steps, I found myself standing on this generously spacious concrete patio.  Walked to the rail and was in awe of the view.  A view I couldnt stop taking in.  One that I knew I had to see again and again.  All I could say was Amazing!

----------


## *vi*

I didnt make it down to the beach but plan to spend my first Sunday there during my next reach.

----------


## *vi*

That is the bar under the rock.  I'll get better pictures of the area next time.





I hated to leave but time was getting short.  But as I promised, will go back to get my beach on proper.

----------


## Schuttzie

What a beautiful little place!  Love the small beach, how sweet is that  :Smile:

----------


## JitterBug

for sure a cool little spot . . . totally local . . . the place throws some kick ass parties on a sunday night. did you get to it vi?
it's a lovely view.

----------


## sammyb

very nice! adding to my list...carry on please

----------


## *vi*

*Schuttzie*, you and hubby would love this beach.  Besides time being tight I didnt want to go down because I knew I wouldnt want to leaveEVER!!!  The few pictures I took dont come close to showing the beauty of that special place.  A man came up with his little baby.  Baby is close to a year.  He said he brings the baby here whenever he needs calming.  He stands at the top holding him close and let the sights and sounds of the beach lull him to sleep.  So picture yourself on that beach in your baby's arms drifting off to sleep by the sounds of the ocean.  

*Jitterbug*, did you use kick ass to describe a party??!!! Then thats the kind of party I need to check out.  No, didnt make it last time but thats where I will spend my first Sunday on my next visit.  I think about that place all the time. I can do all day at Winnifred Beach and feel the same about Under the Rock.  Bet the atmosphere is something else at night!!

Dont go far *Sammy*, I have a couple more places for you to add to your list.  Have that pen and paper ready!!

----------


## goldilocks

My list is getting longer by the minute!

----------


## JitterBug

vi, yes, "kick ass" is about correct . . . great sound system, i caught "stone love" one time and next time a different sound system just as good . . . totally local, some cool, mature ppl from all over the place come there, starts late, goes till dawn, i've been fortunate to catch it two times. . . make sure you check to be sure they're "on" . . .

----------


## *vi*

*Goldielocks*, visiting this beach is a must for you.  Shoot visiting Portland is a must for you!!!!!  Make it happen girlfriend!!!!

*Jitterbug*, if I remember correctly it was you who suggested I go to this beach.  I think you mentioned it in my second trip report.  I looked it up on the net and have to honestly admit, I wasn’t impressed by what I found so I never put out the effort to check it out.  I have a much different opinion after being there so I thank you.  Goes to show you can’t always rely on just the internet to endorse a place.  I'll go for beach time and while there find out if something’s planned for that night.  Will double back after dark for sure if they tell me yes!!!

----------


## *vi*

After leaving Under the Rock Beach, I experienced another first time here.  This hidden Portland gem can be found at the end of this path within the small community of Long Road.

I enjoyed the ride down this country path as much as the arrival to the destination

----------


## *vi*

*Ennis Bay Beach* 



Ennis (or Innis) Bay Beach is another beach enjoyed mainly by locals.  As soon as I got out of the car I could tell this is one cool place to hang out and have good fun on a hot, lazy afternoon.

Bundles of friends gathered hereanother bundle over thereand a few clustered elsewhere.  No one paying me a bit of mind.  I loved it.  

My driver is a little upset.  Says the beach/shore doesnt always look that rough.  In fact he said he never saw it in need of attention. I mean, it didnt look horrible.  Nothing that a team of ten or so with rakes and a cart for hauling debris couldnt handle.  But I can understand his shock considering he knows how it usually looks.

Me, I wasnt going to complain or turn up my nose because I was happy to see natural ocean wash-up like driftwood, seaweed and shells instead of the medical waste, trash and dead rodents that end up along some of the shore lines here.

I have a feeling its going to look like new when I revisit.

----------


## Schuttzie

You are right, Vi, my hubby and I would absolutely love it there  :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

Well then we've got to make that happen don't we???????  Serious, *Schuttzie*, I do hope to hear you and the love of your life have purchased a ticket soon.  That would make my day.  You just don't know.  :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

Again I didnt stay long enough to take a dip in the tempting ocean or be memorized by the landscape.    This was another take a peek to see if you like spot.  And YES of course I like it very much thank you!!!

Theres a strong non-fuss non-hassle vibe here.  While I could be a solo bather at Under the Rock, I would like to have company at Ennis Beach. Its a very social-type setting. 

I understand this is another weekend party hot spot.  hmmmmm Ill find out soooooon  :Smile:

----------


## JitterBug

vi, i'm so glad you enjoyed the out of the way places, local stuff . . . no tourist in sight . . . sometimes, one can strike up a conversation with local folks and get a whole different look at jamaica and family life . . . i love "regular life" . . .

just before you leave long road on that tight left turn, is free i's place "zion country" . . . did you get there???

----------


## JitterBug

tourists are used to well-manicured beaches . . . it's good to keep an open mind and experience and just "be in the moment" . . .

----------


## kaycee

I'm so glad, I came across your trip report. Its one of the best Ive read so far...very detailed and great pictures.

----------


## Schuttzie

> tourists are used to well-manicured beaches . . . it's good to keep an open mind and experience and just "be in the moment" . . .


I so agree, I just don't want to see people's trash everywhere.  Another location, not in JA, we came across a beach that you had a hard time finding a spot to sit because of all the trash....very sad  :Frown:

----------


## *vi*

> vi, i'm so glad you enjoyed the out of the way places, local stuff . . . no tourist in sight . . . sometimes, one can strike up a conversation with local folks and get a whole different look at jamaica and family life . . . i love "regular life" . . .
> 
> just before you leave long road on that tight left turn, is free i's place "zion country" . . . did you get there???


*Jitterbug*, I knew of Zion Country, but didnt know WHERE it was.  I read about it before this reach and it sounded like something I wanted to check out.  I wish I knew I was right there. But I will l look for it when I return.  And as far as enjoying the out of the way places, thats all I do.  I love to explore and I love variety which makes Portland perfect for me.  Ill check out a (fee required) tourist attraction just for the one-time experience.  But I will go back if it touches me, like rafting the Rio Grande, Reach Falls or Pelican Bar.  And yes, Ive learned a lot about life from my conversations with some very honest folks.  Some of those conversations left me speechless.




> tourists are used to well-manicured beaches . . . it's good to keep an open mind and experience and just "be in the moment" . . .


be in the moment is the only way to appreciate what Jamaica has to offer us visitors.  In my mind, the beach was perfect, rustic yet not abused.  Yeap, from the tire swings to the stranded boatperfect.  




> I'm so glad, I came across your trip report. Its one of the best Ive read so far...very detailed and great pictures.


Hi *kaycee*!  Welcome.  Im glad you found this ride too.  Happy to have you on board.  Thank you so much for the compliment.  Really means a lot to me.




> I so agree, I just don't want to see people's trash everywhere.  Another location, not in JA, we came across a beach that you had a hard time finding a spot to sit because of all the trash....very sad


*Schuttzie*, its devastating how some beaches get trashed.  Now I expect the charged beaches and the free beaches that are lined with businesses to be constantly maintained and clean.  But its impressive to find local beaches, like the ones in Portland, just as clean or sometimes cleaner.

----------


## *vi*

Once againway to soon to be leaving, but I need to eat.  So on the road we go.

----------


## *vi*



----------


## Negril1990

I love your trip report, the writing and pictures wow!, probably the best one I've read on Negril .com thanks and i hope theirs more.

----------


## *vi*

Thank you so much *Negrill1990*. I'm smiling all over the place reading your words.  WELCOME to the ride and YES there is plenty more on the way.

----------


## *vi*

Stopped in Long Bay to have my meal at one of my favorite places, but was disappointed to hear the chef took a job elsewhere.  His cooking was outstanding.  Ladies are doing the cooking now.  





I had brown stew pork which was really good and they gave plenty.  But it just wasnt the same not seeing my friend pop out to ask if everything is okay or to fill my water glass.  Always wore the biggest smile.  You know how you get used to seeing certain people at certain places.  Its as if their present, not necessarily the business, made the place special to you.  



I asked the ladies where he went and they happily told me.  I appreciated that so much I will definitely eat there at least once a visit.

----------


## brazz

Thanks for the report and pictures, vi....So nice to see Portie.  Going back again in March...counting the days.  What a beautiful area Port Antonio is, truly amazing!  Thanks again!

----------


## *vi*

Hi *brazz*,

I appreciate you supporting the report. I'm having a good time reliving the experience.  Not so bitter sweet writing it since I'm making plans to return soon.  I want to say it's also an honor that you commented.  6 Posts!!  Yeap, a real honor.  

When people ask me “where” in Jamaica I’m going, I get blank stares when I say Port Antonio.  I love it!!!  All I have to say after that is Portland is nothing like the other parishes you may be familiar with.  You want to know just how different, go see for yourself.

I hope I’ve given you some ideas for day trips…regardless; you know you will have a marvelous time just being there.

----------


## brazz

I get the same strange looks too....but I just smile knowing I have a secret paradise to look forward to.  We are bringing a newbie couple with us this time, can't wait to show them the real Jamaica.....
You did give me an idea for the Under di rock bar, thank you!  The rest I have been to before, unless you have more secret places to come.  Please keep it coming!!

----------


## *vi*

ahhhhhhh yessss "secret paradise" says it all. I have more shots of places I plan to post, but only two are new experiences for me.  You probably have already been to them.  If you decide to go to Under the Rock, I'm confident you and your group will have a really good time.  Oh and *brazz*, since you are not new to Portland, feel free to suggest restaurants or escapes I haven't mentioned.  I'm keeping a list as well.

----------


## *vi*

This is where my chef friend is now making those to-die-for meals.  Its about a mile from the other place going towards Port Antonio.  I remember seeing the construction starting during my August 2012 visit and thought what a cool place that is going to be. Now its up and running.  Looking fabulous.  I dont know the name of it, but will soon.  If my belly wasnt full, I would have stopped for a drink and checked the place out.  But now its become one of the many spots I look forward to visiting.  



I asked a freind to peek in and they said it's nice inside.  The prices are good.  Nice menu selection.  

Hey...all I wanted to know if it's still open.   :Smile:   I can't wait to eat with that view in the background.

----------


## *vi*

On the way back, I was trying to decide what to do the rest of the day.  Well, to be exact, I mean that evening after I shower, rest a little then change.  But remembered I was checking out of Match Resort the next day and although packing up my stuff wont take that long, it left me feeling a little sad and unmotivated to get into anything beyond that.

Granted its not as depressing as packing the night before leaving the island, but it does come with a measure of misery to head off from anyplace in Jamaica you arent ready to bid goodbye to.  I knew I wouldnt make it back there before my departure day so for me and Match this was so long for now.

This will be my first time at this next place.  Although beautiful from top to bottom, it will be different.  Going from a hotel to a guesthouse will be an adjustment.  But after seeing it, I couldnt say no.  



Have to make a note to stop at the above restaurant during the next reach...that paint job is something else.  

I did a lot today but it wasnt overwhelming or tiresome.  So I need to take my mind away from these less than happy thoughts and enjoy the rest of this gorgeous sunlight.  I love being in Jamaica during daylight saving timeIll take all the daylight I can get and soak it up till the sun is tired of looking down at melol

----------


## sammyb

did I hear you say BROWN STEW PORK...............yes,  I did...well here I am ready to enjoy it!!!!!!!

enjoying the ride babydoll, keep it coming.........

----------


## Schuttzie

[QUOTE=*vi*;
  I love being in Jamaica during daylight saving time…I’ll take all the daylight I can get and soak it up till the sun is tired of looking down at me…lol[/QUOTE]

Yes, I love take every moment in the sun that I can!

----------


## *vi*

> did I hear you say BROWN STEW PORK...............yes,  I did...well here I am ready to enjoy it!!!!!!!
> 
> enjoying the ride babydoll, keep it coming.........


Dont have to tell you how tender the meat was, Sammy.  Sure could devour a plate of it now.  




> Yes, I love take every moment in the sun that I can!


You and me both, Schuttzie!!!

----------


## *vi*

Went back to the room.  Flicked on the AC and tv before jumping in the shower. I usually bring 3 different bath gel aromas.  Something tropical, something aquatic and of course something Oriental. Tonight I lathered up with Midnight Heat by Beyonce.  I think its the perfect after-sundown scent because its warm and sensuous. 

The hot shower was revitalizing.  Its going to be hard staying put now.  

I tried to act serious and pack for the transfer tomorrow. Reminded myself check out is at 11:00 am.  Gave it 45 minutes but wasnt in the mood. Im sure 30 of those minutes were spent staring out the patio window. Thats where I preferred to be.

----------


## *vi*

I can’t concentrate.  Got to get out.

Called for a ride…twenty minutes later he's here.  I quick clustered the clothes into a semi-neat pile and stepped over the two empty bags lying opened on the floor to get to the door.

Met Maria in the lobby.  She needed to confirm that I will be checking out tomorrow.  I barely nodded yes.  She asked what I would like for breakfast.  I told her ackee and saltfish and whatever.  

She smiled.  “Toast?”  
I smiled. “Yes please.”

Okay, since she will be here tomorrow morning I’ll save her goodbye for then.  Out the door I go.

----------


## *vi*

The warm, early evening air wrapped itself around my bare arms to mingle with my peony scented skin.  It would be nice if when I walked by a handsome gentleman he would stop me to say how good I smell letting me know I chose the right fragrance.  Yeah that would be nice.

People were scattered here and there as I entered town.  More are out then I expected.  The cook shop on the corner was firing up the grill for the roasted fish and conch.  Alongside the grill were the big pots of soup.  I wanted to get soup now because they sell out fast.  But again remembered I had no way to heat it up so I had to take my chances of some being there when Im ready to go in.

No particular place in mind to go this evening, but a cold red stripe would get it off to a great start. Dashed into the convenience store at the gas station, came out with a red stripe, a cranberry wata and a bag of crackers.  

In town is not where I wanted to be.  Listening to the echo of waves sounds much more appealing.

This is one of the many reasons I love Portlandyou can always find a vacant ocean view parking space somewhere close.  Even at Folly Point, theres two stretches of scenic views to opt for.  I am drawn to a section closest to mansion ruins where the ground is higher and a strong cross breeze is always circulating.  Thats where we went.

Me and my driver step outside the car to take in the view.  Gracious its so beautiful out here.

----------


## sammyb

awww so delightful!

----------


## kaycee

Very beautiful pic...I long to be in Jamaica.

----------


## Schuttzie

We loved Folly's and the view is fantastic...absolutely beautiful!

----------


## *vi*

*Sammy*, it was one of those this moment couldnt be more perfect scenes.  

*Kaycee*, I know how you feel.  Sometimes I have to force myself to stay off the message boards in between tickets.  I get jealous of the folks counting down to departure because I long to be there so desperately.  Do you at least have a general idea of when you will return?  That makes the wait a little easier to bear.

*Schuttzie*, that section of Folly where you can see Monkey Island is my favorite, quick retreat.  Its also a great spot for a picnic lunch.

----------


## goldilocks

[QUOTE=*vi*;Sometimes I have to force myself to stay off the message boards in between tickets.  I get jealous of the folks counting down to departure because I long to be there so desperately.  .[/QUOTE]

***raising hand***

----------


## *vi*

LOL @ *Goldilocks*....I see you ovastan

----------


## *vi*

No matter how hard I try, I cant make those perfect days in Portland longer.  Twenty-four hours is all I get and there arent many left to this one.  

I have things to do and my driver has to make a Boston run after dropping off pocket money to his son.  

So after more than an hour, I rip myself away from this living picturesque image and make my way back to Match.  



We did stop at the corner cook shop to inquire about soup.  I could see plenty of servings of roasted fish and conch, wrapped in foil and kept hot on the grill.  But didnt know what was left in the big pots.  Ive arrived sometimes when the cook was removing them from the fire because the contents were finished.

Tonight, one of the helpers lifted the large, heavy steel lid allowing a cloud of steam to escape into the evening atmosphere.  The over-sized ladle stirred the still cooking soup with ease.  

Yes, Miss.  Still plenty soup we have.  Large or small?

 :Smile: 

Yes, it was a fantastic day.

----------


## *vi*

Checking out in order to check in.

Go down for breakfast for the last time. Theres my table waiting for me.









The ackee was INCREDIBLE!!!  

THANK YOU CLAUDIA!

I wanted more, but didn't have room in my belly.

----------


## *vi*

View of the patio from the restaurant





Check out.  I also made my rounds at that time to give tips and goodbye hugs.  I give two thumbs up on Match Resort. I have no complaints or suggested improvement at all.

The entire staff, which is like family, made my stay there carefree and pleasurable.  

Miss Marie


Miss Jannalee


Ladies, I will be returning.

----------


## *vi*

I checked into the *Sunrise Villa Guesthouse*.  A beautiful and spacious guesthouse located in San San.  

A friend told me about this place and once I saw it, I knew I had to stay there.  

There are three bedrooms on the top level where I stayed and had access to the kitchen, living room and patio.  I was the only one there so the entire floor was mine.

Rooms downstairs are also rented out.  I believe there are 5 bedrooms down there along with a front sitting room, formal dining room, kitchen, den and five more bathrooms.  Yes, the place is huge.

----------


## *vi*

This was my bedroom for three nights.  



No air conditioning, but as you can see, it wasnt needed.  Not for me anyway.  The breeze was constant because the room was on the corner.  All the windows in the entire house have mesh installed on them so no mosquitoes.

----------


## *vi*

This is the patio.  A door from the bedroom and living room lead to the patio.



Views



The Trident Castle...zoomed in of course



The front yard where many fruit trees and flowers decorate the landscape.

----------


## JitterBug

yummy food . . . i'll be sure to check out the match resort in april.

thank you vi. wonderful.

----------


## kaycee

Your photos are amazing. Looks very peaceful, I definitely want to travel to Portland some day.

----------


## goldilocks

OMG @ Sunrise Villa!

----------


## *vi*

*Jitterbug*, I like to taste the black pepper in my ackee.  When Claudia made it, I didnt have to add anything to it.  I wont be staying at Match during my next reach, but I will have a couple of meals there and take something for the ladies.  They took good care of me.  So yes, please do check them out.

Hi *Kaycee* and thanks.  I didnt think I would like Portland because I live for the night life, and although PA is not famous for places to party, the ones I do go to are sufficient.  More are opening soon.  But thats just a small part of it.  In Portland you get the opportunity to really know Jamaica without interruptions.  That and the natural beauty of the parish sealed it for me.  Feel free to ask questions.  If I cant answer them I know either *Sammyb*, *Jitterbug* or *Schuttzie* can.

Lovely isnt it *Goldilocks*.  And VERY reasonable.  Howevahhhhh it is a guesthouse and one is true guest in the owners home who lives there along with two other family members.

----------


## *vi*

Settled in at the new place a quick shower then into town for water and more fruit.

Another gorgeous day In Port Antonio.  



Big up to my driver, ONeal who just got his red plates.  FINALLY putting his robot taxi driving days behind him, he is now an official registered & insured Portland route taxi driver.  

*clap*
*clap*
*clap*

No more heart palpitations when approaching a police road block.  No more detours into the bush to avoid roadside vehicle inspectors.  No more angry passengers who have to get out of the car because a wrecker is on the way to tow it.  No more standing helpless and humiliated watching the car being hauled away by a wrecker.  No more fines and impoundment fees.

And its about time!!!

Now if only my girl Alaya would do the same.  But ONeal says shes not hassled because shes a female.  Might be true now, but Im sure eventually shell have to abide by the law.  Plus I wont refer her to anyone until she does. 

But anyway, the changing of the tags was a blessed eventclose to being ceremonial worthyLOL

ONeals brother and his wife surprised him by driving all the way from St. Thomas to see the tags.  No lie.  

Vi, dis my bigger brother Al.
Al, dis Vi from New York.

----------


## *vi*

There they werein the middle of the typical chaos of downtown Port Antonio at 2:00 PM under the blazing sun, checking out the red tags.  From the front to the back, from the back to the front they smiled and nodded with elated approval as they inspected the tightness of the bolts.  Dont forget to admire the route coverage written so neatly on both sides.  Such fine penmanship.

It was a proud moment the two brothers were sharing in the street of Port Antonio.  Meanwhile, I and the poor passenger in the back seat were literally cooking in the car.

I was about to get their attention, but the lady in the backseat, dripping with sweat, beat me to it.



So we are on our way with the brother and wife following behind.  Dropped off the backseat passenger who fussed with him (in patois) about the delay the entire drive to her place.  Me I would have put her out.  100J wasnt worth enduring her scolding.  

Then to a tiny road store for a pepsi and red stripe. 

Then to Boston Beach.where the red tag ceremony continued.  lol

----------


## *vi*

Nice crowd on the beach today.  I wasnt swimming.  The plan was to drop me off while he does the taxi thing for about two hours.  When he shared the plan with his brother, they decided to also come to Boston for jerk sausage and pork.

The brothers walk to jerk center to get the food while I get to know the sister in law.  Very nice person.  Shes about 20 years his junior, but he looks younger than what he is so the age difference isnt too obvious.  

The brothers return with bundles of grilled jerk meat wrapped in beige paper.  

Wife must have been starving.  She left me quick to sit in their ride and eat.  The brothers went back to ogling the red plates.  My attention was directed to the activities on the beach.

Camera time!!!!



These two gentlemen came on the scene to sell their catch.  They obviously had a very successful fishing day.

----------


## *vi*

As soon as those guys dumped the sack, people came out of nowhere to buy fish.  And there was plenty.  Something to everyones liking was down there.  Heck even from way up where I was, I could spot something that made my mouth water. Hard to not see that delicious, thick hunk in those white shorts and mesh tank.  YUM!!!!  Forget the fishhow much are YOU a pound????

As I stood playing spy and taking pictures of that meal in white, someone taps my elbow. 

Hi.  Excuse me.  Hi Miss.  Ramemba me?

I turn, back up a little and stare into his confident eyes.  I dont have a clue who this person is.

----------


## Sam I Am

I've had a terrible day. And your " how much are you a pound" make me laugh out loud. Thanks.

----------


## Schuttzie

Me, too, Sam, haha!  This is great, Vi!

----------


## goldilocks

LOL, I appreciate a thicker guy too.  

I bought a nice string of fish one afternoon on the public beach in Negril by the roundabout for $1000J that included two lobsters, and I didn't even have to get out of the wata!

----------


## SPARKLE1010

Oh  *Vi*... You make me laugh..."Forget the fish…how much are YOU a pound???"  You are too much... Still following along and enjoying every bit

----------


## *vi*

> I've had a terrible day. And your " how much are you a pound" make me laugh out loud. Thanks.


Awwwwww Sam, I hope things are going the total opposite for you today.  Sending you one big cyber HUG!




> Me, too, Sam, haha!  This is great, Vi!


Thanks Schuttzie




> LOL, I appreciate a thicker guy too.  
> 
> I bought a nice string of fish one afternoon on the public beach in Negril by the roundabout for $1000J that included two lobsters, and I didn't even have to get out of the wata!


Goldilocks, dont get me started on my lust for thick men.  That one had me drooling.  

btwthat was a great purchase.   Two lobsters for less than the price of a claw. 




> Oh  *Vi*... You make me laugh..."Forget the fishhow much are YOU a pound???"  You are too much... Still following along and enjoying every bit


Sparkle, I would have approached him if I wasnt distracted.  Im telling you, thick men are hard to find in Portland.

----------


## JitterBug

> Sparkle, I would have approached him if I wasn’t distracted.  I’m telling you, thick men are hard to find in Portland.


that's too funny but very, very true!!

----------


## *vi*

He definitely knew me but I can not place him.  That small muscular frame.  The afropuff held back by a strip of cloth.  The flat, shirtless chest...rock solid like a dark chocolate hersey bar.  The barely tolerable high energy.  Maybe I didnt meet him in Port Antonio.  Maybe hes someone I had an altercation with in Negril or Ocho Rios or Montego Bay???  Wiry, very wiry like a grasshopper on crack.  

I sip my red stripe as I think.




He puts his hands on his waist and shifts his boney hips from side to side.  

I glance back down at the crowd to see mr thickness-in-white leave with a string of fish.  Dyam, and hes leaving alone.

Im getting irritated because he wont tell me who he is and hes getting agitated because Im not even trying to guess.

Its too hot for this.

----------


## *vi*

> that's too funny but very, very true!!


I tell you Jitterbug, I'm like dang what's a sista with an appetite for big men to do in Portland????

----------


## *vi*

“Miss….Miss…you still nuh ramembah meeee???”
“No, I don’t.  Who are you?”
 “We met at the beach the odda day.”
“What beach????  Wait…WINNEFRED???  Anthony??!!!”
“YES mon.  I answer your phone.”
“I still can’t believe you answered my phone.”  
“Your driver is my good friend.”

He grabs O’Neal by the arm and pulls him to his side.



“Take our picture, Miss.  Me and him are good, good friends.  Right??

Driver slightly grins, but remains speechless.  I slowly raise the camera and take the photo because he wasn’t letting go of O’Neal’s wrist until I did.

He looks and acts so different from what I remember.  I guess it’s because we’re both sober now.  

Anthony releases his grip and O’Neal walks away without confirming whether or not he knew this individual. I see him go sit in the car and start eating the jerk pork he bought.  I guess his brother is eating also.  I think I’ll join them and eat my sausage while it’s still warm.

“Miss, I called you the next day.  Yes…”
“What?  Huh?  You called my cell?”
“Yes.  I call to check on you.”
“I saw I missed a call that came around 2 AM…but…how…”
“That was me, but you nuh answer the call.”
“You lifted my number???”
“No, I called my phone from your phone.”
“WHY???”
“Me already tell you…to check on you.”
“Yeah…but…why did…never mind.  I’m okay and thanks for caring about me.”

Then he leaped away.

----------


## *vi*

The pork was cold and dry, but the sausage was scrumptious.  The breadfruit was cold also, but moist and sweet so I ate it too.  Washed it all down with the rest of my red stripe.



I mean, I could have been vexed and raised a fuss when he told me he lifted my number, but what was the point?  I realized he was being himselfa harmless nuisance that most folks tend to ignore because he doesnt stick around long.  



Again, its all about looking at things differently when you are in a different world.

----------


## sammyb

> [/URL]


This lady has the right idea....a perfect "set up" and a view to die for!

Vi girl you are too much....very much enjoying your vibe.....needed this break

----------


## JitterBug

too funny . . . "like a grasshopper on crack" . . .

i also like "thick" ja men . . . not too many of those in portland for sure.

----------


## Schuttzie

> Again, it’s all about looking at things differently when you are in a different world.
> [/URL]


This is so very true!  And I have a thick man  :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

Thanks *Sammy*.  She looked so content sitting on the best seat in the house.  Like a bronze mermaid. 

*Jitterbug*, I'm going to keep searching  :Smile: 

*Schuttzie*, now I know why you have such a happy disposition.  Give me a thick, bald man under 5ft 10 and I'll be one happy someone. oh and big legs are a bonus!!!

----------


## *vi*

I woke up in a panic. 

What day is this?? I remember asking out loud as I jumped out of bed.  I leave Jamaica today???

My heart is racing and my eyes filling up with tears.  Nothing was packed.  Stuff was still everywhere.  I couldnt breath.  I couldnt stand up straight.  I couldnt think.  Where do I start?  Dear Lord where did the time go.

Then my foot hit the empty plastic water bottle that held rum and red stripe from the night before.

LOL girlwake up!  Its only Sunday!!  You have three more nights so save the departure drama for later.

Sun rising in the horizon...lol try to ignore the window mesh.  I was too lazy to go outside to take the picture.

----------


## *vi*

The empty bottle reminded me of last night and the fun I had.  Hung out at a new bar on the beach in west Port Antonio.  Wasnt a lot of people there, but we partied like we were hundreds at an all star line-up reggae show.  Music blaring, laughter echoing and drinks flowing.  

I turned on some music then lounged on the bed to look at my pictures.

Good heavens.who took these??!!!  Pictures from the night before were unrecognizable.  Well five out of the 27 werent bad.  This confirms one thingI had a BLAST last night even if I dont remember it.

----------


## *vi*

Time to get this day started.  Didnt feel like cooking so had breakfast of fruit and ginger tea on the patio.  I wrote a little and daydreamed a lot of what it would be like to wake up to this every morning.

----------


## kaycee

Mmmm....that fruit looks good! 



Did you ever see Mr. "Thick" again?  :Smile:

----------


## Schuttzie

Yum, I love just fruit in the mornings!  What a lovely view to wake up to  :Big Grin:

----------


## *vi*

> ...Did you ever see Mr. "Thick" again?


No Kaycee, I didn't.  And believe me, I was looking.

----------


## *vi*

> Yum, I love just fruit in the mornings!  What a lovely view to wake up to


It was one of the best views I had the privilege to wake up to.

----------


## JitterBug

hey vi, looking forward to more stories . . .

----------


## *vi*

oooooh *Jitterbug*, I'm sorry, but the report is winding down.  I have two..maybe three more places on the way.   :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

I knew I wanted to go to the beach today.  ONeal suggested I go to beach close to town.  I was game.  He also suggested his son tag along with me for company.  I adore his son, but never spent a lot of time with him.  Ten minutes at the most.  Hes a teenager on the quiet side so was unsure of how to relate to himentertain him.   To make sure he would have a good time, I suggested he bring a buddy.  



So after getting me we scoop up the lads.  They were eagerly ready for the beach whether I was going or not.

----------


## *vi*

Sunday at Shan Shy Beach

Every time I look at these pictures Im reminded of fun I had that day. It was another beach day I hated to see end..  I can still hear the screams, laughter and splashing of the many, many children that were out there.

Ive come to realize I prefer being in Portland when school is out   Seeing the kids dressed in their crisp pressed school uniforms is nice, but nothing compares to seeing so many smiling faces on the beaches daily during summer break.

Another first time experience for me, this hidden gem is located in west Portland soon after coming through Boundbrook when traveling east.  The beach rests a few feet below the main road so its not easily visible from above.  But a short walk or ride down the concrete path and be dazzled by the beautiful white carpet of sand that leads to calm, clear waters perfect for swimming.

This is a locals retreat where parents bring their kids and sit watching them swim and splash till exhaustion.

----------


## *vi*

Here are a couple of shots of the beach.  It looks empty because it was a little before 1:00 and the masses had just started to stream in.  Even though they were hungry, my guys didnt waste any time striping down to their swim trunks and diving into the water.

aaaaahhhhh the water was perfect.  Soothing swirls of warm caresses encircled my body as I stood within her.  The fine sand beneath me was soft and even while the tide was oh so playful.

I said to myselfyes, this is the Sunday place to be.

The boys came near me with spirited grins.

I recognize that look.  

Pointing to my hair without smiling was all I needed to do to let them know that splashing me was NOT a good idea.  They said something like awwwww and giggled while they viciously splashed each other.  Boys will be boys.

----------


## *vi*

THIS.this is what Im talking about.  Pure Kid Fun.  I got such a kick out of watching them do what I used to do withy my brother.  For some reason he loved being covered with sand.

----------


## sammyb

AWWW the innocence of youth!

Portland is OH SO BEAUTIFUL

----------


## *vi*

And if it wasn't for you, *Sammy*, I would have never known just how beautiful it is.  Thanking you for the hundredth time   :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

The guys tell me they are ready to eat.  I send them inside to order their food.

Me, Im chllin on the concrete bench enjoying (what else) a red stripe.  Listening to a mixture of R&B and Reggae I am definitely in my zone and not even thinking of leaving anytime soon.

They return a few minutes later. Did you see something you wanted?

Yes.  Cheeseburgers.
Okay.  How much?
We didnt order them.
Why not???
Because when we went in, the man started screaming at us telling us to get out.
He did what!!??
He cussed us and told us to get out of the shop.

Oh MAN now I gotta disconnect from my peaceful moment and go play the infuriated aunt role.

----------


## *vi*

Excuse me.

The cook comes to the counter.

Did you just berate two boys?
Yes.  He responded calmly.  They came into the shop.  They arent supposed to be in the kitchen area.

They simply didnt know they werent supposed to enter that area.  This wasnt their first time at the beach, but their first time getting food there. This was a treat for them and this guy almost ruined the experience for them.

I let him have it.  He didnt have to yell at them and he definitely should not have cussed them out.  He let me rant until I was satisfied.  He sincerely apologized and I ordered the burgers. 

Because I was still a little angry, I only took a couple of pictures of the inside.  

Sent the guys back to pay for the food and receive an apology.

----------


## JitterBug

the jamaican folks can be rough rough at times . . .

----------


## *vi*

*Jitterbug*, normally I would have made my point calmly, but I had to come real with this.  How he treated them was soooo uncalled for.  He knew it as well.  He just didn't know me.  Does now...lol

----------


## *vi*

15 minutes later the cook comes out with their plate on a tray.  I gave him a tip and he again apologized to the guys.

They LOVED the burgers.

----------


## *vi*

Back to people watching and chillin.

----------


## *vi*

I had a great time with the guys.  They liked hanging with me.  Tried to teach me patois.  That was hilarious.  Told me I need plenty more lessons.

Another shameless plug for those potato stixx.





The guy's moms were calling for them so we had to packit up and leave.  What a delightul day that was.  The location is excellent to where I stay and the vibe was friendly and fun.

Shan Shy Beach another reason to continue my love affair with Portland...I can't wait to get back there...me and the guys.

----------


## *vi*

This is itthe final installment. 

Thanks to everyone who commented and I also appreciate those who stopped by to take a peek. 



My last full day in Port Antonio.  

7:45 in the AM.  Another beautiful morninghow boring.NOT!

Sat on the large patio with my music, ginger tea and a plate of whatever fruit and vegetables I had left.  The plan is to savor this day the only way I knew howone breathtaking minute at a time.



ONeal called to ask if I wanted to ride with him to St. Thomas.  Leaving at 11:00 to take two ladies to a funeral, wait for them then bring them back.

NO WAY!!!!!!!

Sorry but my last full day in Portland will be spent on a beach.  Link me when you get back. 

So around 12:30 I called my driver David to come for me and take me to Frenchmans Cove Beach.

----------


## *vi*

*Frenchman's Cove Beach*



Entrance $7.00
Lounger $5.00
Red Stripe $4.50
A Shot of OP $4.00
*Ambiance & Vibe**Priceless*

----------


## *vi*

It really is a stunning beach.  Yes a paid beach and one may ask why bother when there are so many free beaches in Portlandwell because like all the other beaches, Frenchmans Cove has a personality of its own.    The most peaceful beach Ive even been on in Jamaica.  



Also, you get what you pay for (in a positive sense).  The staff caters to your every request.  A waiter comes to you to take your drink or lunch order if you dont want to go up to the bar/restaurant.

----------


## goldilocks

*vi* I'm so glad you stood up for those youth, there was no need for the chef to treat them so.  People can be so unkind to the children sometimes, and the youth remember that treatment and may turn and do the same to others when they get a little older.  I've seen grown adults take their little bit of authority and just power-trip on people, and I know that behavior got it's roots from that kind of abuse when they themselves were young.  

Frenchmans Cove is a beautiful ending to a great report!  I feel like I travelled with you!

----------


## sammyb

awww Frenchman...LOVE your towel and clips

----------


## Negril1990

great trip report , now please go back I'm ready for another

----------


## kaycee

Im so glad you stood up for the boys! I had a similar incident in negril. I went to a duty free shop on the west end with a jamaican family member,who had never set foot inside a duty free shop before.  I walked in a few seconds ahead of them, and was offered a drink and a shopping basket. Once my cousin came in, they stopped him and asked what he wanted. He told them he was with me. We looked around and my cousin found a pair of earrings he wanted. They were $1500J. He asked to see them, they said no. He decided to just buy them without checking them out and they said no, told him he needed to leave. I told them what I thought of them and dropped the basket of items I planned on purchasing on the counter.Even when they saw I was visibly upset, they still tried to persuade me to buy their overly priced trinkets. I kissed my teeth and said a few not so nice words and left. No apologies or anything...

----------


## *vi*

*Goldielocks*, I HAD to get with him.  The kids tried to brush it off, almost like it’s the norm for them.  But how could they not be hurt???  And of course the cook didn’t expect for anyone to stand up for them.  Yeah, well hopefully he’ll think again before he goes off on another child.  Hopefully.  Oh and the boys were surprised I got in his face.  In fact I think that’s when the two of them got closer (relationship-wise) with me.  I made them stay on the beach.  But they knew I got my point across when this grown man apologized to them.  I don’t tolerate bullies of any country.

And I want to thank you so much for supporting the report.

----------


## *vi*

> awww Frenchman...LOVE your towel and clips


Thanks girl...reduced to $1.50 at the mart. you know I'll find the bargains!!!!

----------


## *vi*

> great trip report , *now please go back* I'm ready for another


ummmmm it's funneeee you should mention that..."giggle"

And thank you for joining the ride and your kind words.

----------


## JitterBug

bravo vi!! beautifully done reporting . . . and yes, as i said, ja folks are "rough rough" with their own, absolutely, see it over and over again. and yes, that's the cycle that continues that needs to be broken. . . . i'm a realist, not in my lifetime!!!

as much as i love winnifred, i can only handle so much of the local intrusion . . . san san and frenchman's are my getaways from the local scene. i've been to san san countless times, spent better part of the day there and be the only person there. just the way i love it!!!

----------


## *vi*

> ....I told them what I thought of them and dropped the basket of items I planned on purchasing on the counter.Even when they saw I was visibly upset, they still tried to persuade me to buy their overly priced trinkets. I kissed my teeth and said a few not so nice words and left. No apologies or anything...


Good for you!!  I bet you picked up on the same negative vibe I felt.  Being rude/mean to someone because they "fit" a profile doesn't fly with me.  Especially when it comes to children.  and YES on stressing your feelings by affecting their pockets.  Ms. Kaycee...I hope that basket you left behind was FULL!  loll

----------


## kaycee

Yes ma'am! It was about $200usd worth of items. :Smile:  

I know shopping is suppose to make you feel better, but I felt excellent after not buying those items.

----------


## *vi*

> bravo vi!! beautifully done reporting . . . and yes, as i said, ja folks are "rough rough" with their own, absolutely, see it over and over again. and yes, that's the cycle that continues that needs to be broken. . . . i'm a realist, not in my lifetime!!!
> 
> as much as i love winnifred, i can only handle so much of the local intrusion . . . san san and frenchman's are my getaways from the local scene. i've been to san san countless times, spent better part of the day there and be the only person there. just the way i love it!!!


Jitterbug, I want to thank you for your contributions as well as support with the report.  I'm just beginning to see all that is common territory to you so your input was highly appreciated.

San San is on my list for the same reason you mentioned.  Sometimes you just need to be with you and God (or whom ever one connects with spiritually).  Under the Rock is close, but it's not a place I would want to do alone.  However Frenchman's Cove is. From now on FC or San San will be a must for me when it's time to say goodbye.

----------


## *vi*

> Yes ma'am! It was about *$200usd* worth of items. 
> 
> I know shopping is suppose to make you feel better, but I felt excellent after not buying those items.


oooooweeee!!!  YOU GO GIRL!!!!!!

----------


## *vi*

Personally I dont mind paying admission for absolute undisturbed relaxation.  This was the perfect choice for my last day in Portland.

----------


## murph

That was just a fantastic trip report vi! Thanks for letting me tag along with you. I never really knew ANYTHING about the Portland area, and now I feel like I MUST GO! 

Thanks again vi, hope you get to go back soon
murph

----------


## *vi*

The restuarant and bar

----------


## *vi*

> That was just a fantastic trip report vi! Thanks for letting me tag along with you. I never really knew ANYTHING about the Portland area, and now I feel like I MUST GO! 
> 
> Thanks again vi, hope you get to go back soon
> murph


Murph!!!  Thank you sooo much for not just tagging along,  but letting me know you occupy a seat.  Your comments were very motivating and kind.  PLEASE do try to spend a little time in Portland.  It's all I say it is and more.  OH and make me ask you something...is tomorrow soon enough????  :Big Grin:

----------


## *vi*

yeap, I humiliated that bottle of red stripe by dressing it in that tacky cozy.  



The fly UNDER the fly you see had the audacity to think I would be okay with it getting a sip of my $12.50 drink!!!  No sir, Vi doesnt share her rum with any creatureespecially flies!  Well he paid the price and ended up being dinner and a cocktail to his frind.

Silly thing to write about in a TR I know.  But being in Portland helps clear my head of the serious to make room for the silly.  And you know whatI thank PA for reminding me just how GOOD silly feels.

----------


## *vi*

So before I began my beach stroll, I poured the rum from the glass back into the bottle and covered the top.  Looks ridiculous doesn’t it??  Sure it does.  But it looked perfectly rational after a few swallows and it kept other free-loading flies out.

----------


## *vi*

If asked who goes to FC more...residents or visitors imo I would have to say it's 50/50.  It all depends on how you feel and what you want opposed to what you can afford.  There was a nice mix of both that day.  Just a really cool vibe all around.

----------


## murph

OMG a red stripe Moo-Moo! Perfect for those sunday afternoons... just lying around the house hahaha

----------


## *vi*

> OMG a red stripe Moo-Moo! Perfect for those sunday afternoons... just lying around the house hahaha


MOO MOO!!!!!!  LMAO!!!!  oh Murph that is priceless and so fitting for me.  I mean men use cozies and big girls do moo moo's.  I love it!!  I'll be sure to put pearls on the next one.

----------


## *vi*

Another fantastic afternoon in Port Antonio

----------


## SPARKLE1010

*Vi*.  As always really enjoyed the report....you have such a knack for reporting...luv the pictures....took me where I needed to be....time to make another visit to share with those of us that can't seem to make it any time soon...Have a ball girlie!

----------


## *vi*

Thank you *(((Sparkle))). * Don't fret my Sista, you will soon be there so that your soul can be soothed and rejuvinated by Portland as well.

----------


## *vi*

I apologize for ending the report minus the dishing of accolades, the list of blessings received and a tally sheet of tears shed.  

...well I could, but I have a plane to catch.

Peace

----------


## Sam I Am

Feeling thankful and jealous  :Smile:   Have fun!

----------


## kaycee

Have a safe flight! :Smile:

----------


## sandman66

> bravo vi!! beautifully done reporting . . . and yes, as i said, ja folks are "rough rough" with their own, absolutely, see it over and over again. and yes, that's the cycle that continues that needs to be broken. . . . i'm a realist, not in my lifetime!!!
> 
> as much as i love winnifred, i can only handle so much of the local intrusion . . . san san and frenchman's are my getaways from the local scene. i've been to san san countless times, spent better part of the day there and be the only person there. just the way i love it!!!


Jitterbug - Can you clarify what you mean by "local intrusion"? I have heard only excellent things about Winnifred beach. Am I missing something?
We are coming that way in December and are really looking forward to seeing that part of Jamaica.

----------


## sandman66

*Vi* - it took a while but finally finished reading this thread. What a great trip report. My wife and I are travelling to Portland area for a couple weeks at Christmas. It will be my 6th trip to Jamaica, my wifes 4th. We have always gone to Negril but have talked about getting to the Port Antonio area for a change. It's finally going to happen.

----------


## JitterBug

> Jitterbug - Can you clarify what you mean by "local intrusion"? I have heard only excellent things about Winnifred beach. Am I missing something?
> We are coming that way in December and are really looking forward to seeing that part of Jamaica.


sandman, nothing bad at all, love winnifred . . .  it's great . . . at times, i just wanted to get away to a quieter spot and be spoiled a little . . . my holidays were spent in local environment and it sure was wonderful to be a tourist, especially at frenchman's, there is service right to your lounge chair :Cool:  . . . . you will enjoy winnifred.

----------


## LadyP

Thank you, thank you, what a beautiful report with fabulous pictures to go with it.  I was on this ride from beginning to end and totally enjoyed it.  Love Portland but haven't been in years, Frenchman is my spot, love it there, again really enjoyed the ride and could feel your love for Porty.

----------


## rachel

Aww, sorry to see this trip report end - the pictures were just absolutely beautiful!  I know one time when we were in the Portland area, admission to Frenchman's Cove was included as part of the night we spent at a hotel - can't remember if it was when we stayed at San San Tropez or if it was included with Fern Hill.   I waded out into the river that goes into the ocean at Frenchman's and was going to sit down on a rock and all of a sudden that "rock" swam away!   I jumped about a foot!  Not sure if it was a turtle or some kind of a fish.

----------


## billndonna

Thanks for your wonderful report and beautiful pictures,safe travels!!

----------


## Schuttzie

Oh, my goodness! I've been away for a few days and look at everything I've missed!  That beach on the west side of Portie looks wonderful and I had no idea it was there. It looks like it has cookshops along there.  So glad you stood up for the young boys, for sure.

The new restaurant at Frenchman's is beautiful.  They were only just starting to work on it the last time we were there.  They would bring out cooked food from somewhere else and set up for people to enjoy. Actually, they may have had cook pots going and did it there in the open under some awnings. There are even picnic tables, too, wow~  My girls always enjoyed the waves there.

I'm sad to see your journey end but it only so you can begin another.  Many blessings to you and thank you so much for this labor of love you've shared with us!

----------


## brazz

Beautiful, thanks vi!!
I am searching for a name of a cove and if it is possible to get there.  The cove is in Long Bay.  I have seen pictures of it on ta from personal pictures of guests at Hotel Jamaican Colors.  They just call it the cove, or cliff.  Take a look at it, absolutely breathtaking!  Just wondering if you knew about it or heard anything about it.  I really want to see it on my next reach.  Maybe only accesable by boat?

----------


## Summer

Vi, thank you so much for a beautiful report. You are a wonderful writer it's as if I am right there. :Big Grin:

----------


## Babalew

Hey Vi... I enjoyed the ride.  You gave some insight into new beaches to check out.  And thanks for the info on Bath.   I don't like public massages either but do enjoy just sitting in the water and reflecting. Maybe you would enjoy firewater in ochie better. Massages are offered but you can decline and they've built a wooden wall around the stream so you can be alone with your thoughts.  I will be returning to PA soon..before they get too touristy!

----------


## *vi*

Thanks everyone for your comments which I will respond to shortly.

I just returned from Jamaica last night, 11/3.  It was a WONDERFUL 12 day visit.  One where I left feeling a LOT wiser, happier, content and grateful.

A heap of changes going on in Port Antonio.  I will post updates in a new thread for the benefit of anyone heading that way and for those of you who don’t mind my ramblings and photos.

For now…I say with a BIG smile Portland treated me very well.

----------


## Sam I Am

Glad to hear you had another great trip!  Can't wait to read about it!

----------


## sandman66

Please don't make us wait long. I am so looking forward to our trip to the "other" side.

----------


## Smokin Kevan

Wow! I am so feeling the vibe of this super trip report!

Up to page 17, not much accomplished in my last 2.5 hours at work,lol!!!

I've done Ochi, Trelawny, Montego Bay and Negril.... 

Now Portland seems.."Interesting"...

Happy Travels and thanks for the details... Ahhhh.....lol!

Skb!

----------


## kaycee

Glad to see that youre back posting! Can't wait to hear about your recent trip!

----------


## *vi*

Hi *kaycee*.  Yeah, I'm back but not happy about it...lol  Catching up on things here at work is delaying the responses and report a little.  Hopefully will get it started soon.  Thanks again for your support.

----------


## *vi*

> Feeling thankful and jealous   Have fun!


I had a BLAST!!!!!  Cant believe Im back already.  The time flew and yes Im checking airfare daily so I can do it all over again.




> Have a safe flight!


Thanks kayceethe flights were smooth




> *Vi* - it took a while but finally finished reading this thread. What a great trip report. My wife and I are travelling to Portland area for a couple weeks at Christmas. It will be my 6th trip to Jamaica, my wifes 4th. We have always gone to Negril but have talked about getting to the Port Antonio area for a change. It's finally going to happen.


Hi sandman.  Thanks for reading and so glad you enjoyed it.  I hope I was able to provide ideas to help you and your wife with your planning.  Im so excited for you both.  Feel free to ask me questions.  As far as the beachesdepending on how long winter break is, you and your wife will most likely have them all to yourselves due to the kids being in school.  I know your wife will truly enjoy the pampering at Frenchmans Cove and the laid back vibe at Winnifred.  Consider rafting the Rio Grande.  The drive alone will take your breath away.  You can also hop a route taxi to Long Bay and have a drink at my new favorite spot on the beach.  Ive got to check my notes for the name.  When I do, Ill post a picture of it also.  150JA ice cold red stripes!!!!  May I ask where you are staying?

----------


## *vi*

> Thank you, thank you, what a beautiful report with fabulous pictures to go with it.  I was on this ride from beginning to end and totally enjoyed it.  Love Portland but haven't been in years, Frenchman is my spot, love it there, again really enjoyed the ride and could feel your love for Porty.


You are so welcome LadyP and I thank you for taking the time to read the report.  Yes, Portland has a hold on me that I dont ever want to shake loose.  I fall deeper in love with the place the more time I spend there.  I hope the pictures bought back sweet memories for you.




> Aww, sorry to see this trip report end - the pictures were just absolutely beautiful!  I know one time when we were in the Portland area, admission to Frenchman's Cove was included as part of the night we spent at a hotel - can't remember if it was when we stayed at San San Tropez or if it was included with Fern Hill.   I waded out into the river that goes into the ocean at Frenchman's and was going to sit down on a rock and all of a sudden that "rock" swam away!   I jumped about a foot!  Not sure if it was a turtle or some kind of a fish.


Hi there Rachelthanks so much for hangin in with me.  I laughed out loud at your swimming rock.  Was it that big???  I dont think I would have gone back into the water after that.  Definitely not in the same area.





> Thanks for your wonderful report and beautiful pictures,safe travels!!


Thank you for joining me Donna.  I always enjoy having you along in the rides.

----------


## *vi*

> Oh, my goodness! I've been away for a few days and look at everything I've missed!  That beach on the west side of Portie looks wonderful and I had no idea it was there. It looks like it has cookshops along there.  So glad you stood up for the young boys, for sure.
> 
> The new restaurant at Frenchman's is beautiful.  They were only just starting to work on it the last time we were there.  They would bring out cooked food from somewhere else and set up for people to enjoy. Actually, they may have had cook pots going and did it there in the open under some awnings. There are even picnic tables, too, wow~  My girls always enjoyed the waves there.
> 
> I'm sad to see your journey end but it only so you can begin another.  Many blessings to you and thank you so much for this labor of love you've shared with us!


Ms. Schuttzie.  As always, I thank you for such sweet and kinds words.  Your girls will have to be dragged off that beach nowprobably you too.  To me its worth the fee to be therea small price to pay for ALLLLL of that serenity.




> Beautiful, thanks vi!!
> I am searching for a name of a cove and if it is possible to get there.  The cove is in Long Bay.  I have seen pictures of it on ta from personal pictures of guests at Hotel Jamaican Colors.  They just call it the cove, or cliff.  Take a look at it, absolutely breathtaking!  Just wondering if you knew about it or heard anything about it.  I really want to see it on my next reach.  Maybe only accesable by boat?


Hi brazz.  Thanks for the compliment on the report. I wish I saw this before I went. I would have hunted out the cove as Long Bay is truly a special place that Im just discovering.  I didnt just ride through this visit, I actually spent some time in the area and met a couple of people. I will definitely ask about it next reach.

----------


## Schuttzie

Sweet, Vi, we would all love to hear and see new pictures of your most recent trip!  Your observations and reflections on the goings are a treasure  :Smile:   Much love and respect to you!

----------


## sandman66

Vi- We are staying at Tim Bamboo. Have car, will travel.

----------


## brazz

Thanks for the reply vi.  I am going this March.  I have to check that cove out....

----------


## Negril1990

Hi Vi, 
 I've been lurking Negril forum everyday but not a good trip report  to be found, I'm suffering from SJW ( Severe Jamaica Withdrawal ) please help us....

----------


## *vi*

> Vi, thank you so much for a beautiful report. You are a wonderful writer it's as if I am right there.


And Ms. Summer, you are a delightful supporter.  Thank you so much for making my report your escape from your very busy schedule.





> Hey Vi... I enjoyed the ride.  You gave some insight into new beaches to check out.  And thanks for the info on Bath.   I don't like public massages either but do enjoy just sitting in the water and reflecting. Maybe you would enjoy firewater in ochie better. Massages are offered but you can decline and they've built a wooden wall around the stream so you can be alone with your thoughts.  I will be returning to PA soon..before they get too touristy!


Greetings Babalewso glad you enjoyed the report.  Thanks for the suggestion of firewater.  I like the way you describe the set-up and it sounds like something I will check out.

----------


## *vi*

> Sweet, Vi, we would all love to hear and see new pictures of your most recent trip!  Your observations and reflections on the goings are a treasure   Much love and respect to you!


Thank so much darlin Schuttzie.  Although I visited a lot of the same places, I had a few unexpected *omg* moments that will make the background picures new.  Going to start it soon while the memories are still fresh so don't go far.  btw...you and hubby got that 2014 calendar out looking at dates???????

----------


## *vi*

> Vi- We are staying at Tim Bamboo. Have car, will travel.


a car!!!!  SWEET!!  You are all set.  The staff will take good care of you and Mrs. Sandman.  Hope you get to meet Tricia, she's a sweetheart.  Oh and the food is really good.

----------


## *vi*

> Thanks for the reply vi.  I am going this March.  I have to check that cove out....


Can't wait to hear allllll about it.  In the meantime I'm contacting my Long Bay connections to find out where it is just in case I DID get there but didn't know where I was....lol Happy Hour starts early on the rock!!!!

----------


## *vi*

> Hi Vi, 
>  I've been lurking Negril forum everyday but not a good trip report  to be found, I'm suffering from SJW ( Severe Jamaica Withdrawal ) please help us....


wow.... thanks for the first smile of the week!!!!!   And here I thought I would have to wait for payday to get that first "feel good" moment since returning.  I hope to end your suffering soon Negril1990 once I get caught up at work and organize my pictures....don't go far.

----------


## SPARKLE1010

*Vi*.  Welcome back...so glad to hear that you had a few omg moments, can't wait to hear all about them....I know there are lots of pictures...hurry Honey we are awaiting....

----------


## Sam I Am

I'm about 2 weeks from my next trip to jamaica so I'm counting on you to ease me into the right vibe  :Smile:

----------


## brazz

> Can't wait to hear allllll about it.  In the meantime I'm contacting my Long Bay connections to find out where it is just in case I DID get there but didn't know where I was....lol Happy Hour starts early on the rock!!!!


Thanks vi

----------


## bjritz

Dearest vi,

Thank you for this superb trip report. I've only been to Negril and you have opened my eyes to Portland in the most amazing way. You have a cool vibe and write with passion. The pictures of your journey just captured me and held sway over the couple of days of following you around. Your respect of the wonderful people you encountered was encouraging. Namaste!

This would make a great boardie avitar:

----------


## sandy-girl

Wonderful report Vi! Now I have somewhere to look as a guide when I make it to Portland. Thanks!

----------


## *vi*

> *Vi*.  Welcome back...so glad to hear that you had a few omg moments, can't wait to hear all about them....I know there are lots of pictures...hurry Honey we are awaiting....


Yes me gal, Sparkle, a couple of those moments left me speechlessthe way only Jamaica can do a mouthy someone like me.   Plenty of pictures with different sight angles just for you.  I hope to start posting this week.




> I'm about 2 weeks from my next trip to jamaica so I'm counting on you to ease me into the right vibe


Sam, you must be a bundle of positive excitement.  Bet you wear a smile 24/7.  Enjoy your time in Jamaica to the max!!  Have a fruity drink for me please.

----------


## Schuttzie

> Thank so much darlin Schuttzie.  Although I visited a lot of the same places, I had a few unexpected *omg* moments that will make the background picures new.  Going to start it soon while the memories are still fresh so don't go far.  btw...you and hubby got that 2014 calendar out looking at dates???????


No, I'm afraid not yet, Vi.  We've been talking about going back soon but don't have dates yet, sadly.   Can't wait see more of your amazing pictures, bless!

----------


## *vi*

awwwww *Schuttzie* sweetie whenever you and hubby do go back, it will be MAGICAL.  In the meantime I'm glad you are tagging along with me cuz I do enjoy your company.   :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

> Dearest vi,
> 
> Thank you for this superb trip report. I've only been to Negril and you have opened my eyes to Portland in the most amazing way. You have a cool vibe and write with passion. The pictures of your journey just captured me and held sway over the couple of days of following you around. Your respect of the wonderful people you encountered was encouraging. Namaste!
> 
> This would make a great boardie avitar:


Oh myseeing this Namaste! felt like I had just been given an award.  Thank you so much bjritz!!!  Your comment has me beaming in this dark little corner of the office.  

Its so easy to write with respect and the love I feel for that place because thats what I receive when Im there.  Staying indoors is absolute torture for me.  I dont care if its just sitting on the curb along the seaside watching the commotion of daily life, I have to be face to face with Portland all the time.  Afterward, its impossible for me to keep silent about my wonderful experiences.  Im happy you enjoyed this journey and were able to, in essence, feel what I felt.

oh and I can't decide WHAT shot to use as an avatar, but that's a great suggestion.

----------


## *vi*

> Wonderful report Vi! Now I have somewhere to look as a guide when I make it to Portland. Thanks!


Thanks Sandy girl, and please feel free to ask away when you start your planning.  I will be happy to answer whatever I can to help make your trip as memorable as mine.

----------


## Maryann

Your trip reports always inspire me, Vi.  Thank you!

----------


## *vi*

Thanks *Maryann*.  I'm glad you moved by the report and very happy you posted.

----------


## kaycee

Do you plan on continuing with your report?

----------


## *vi*

Hi *Kaycee*

Going to do a new one which I should be ready to start posting next week.  But I do have one more entry for this one.  I'll try to get that up today.  Thank you for remembering me...your support means a lot.   :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

One more thing I want to mention regarding this visit.

Appreciating Duty-Free Liquor  :Smile:  and the duty (tax) ON said liquor  :Frown: .

----------


## *vi*

\

I arrived to the airport super early so decided to kill time browsing the rum inventory at Sunshine Liquors and comparing prices with those of the liquor mart smack in the center of the airport avenue.  It was brutal moving around the small, hot, congested store with a carryon but worth the effort.  Their prices are the best Ive seen anywhere.  

Twenty minutes later I leave with eleven bottles of some of best white and gold rum they had on the shelves.  Four were overproof.  The entire purchase was less than $70.  

I had plenty of room in my carry-on so six went in there.  The others were packed in one cardboard sunshine box and taped up good.

This was my first time bringing back more than 2 or 3 bottles.  US Customs allows 2 bottles duty free.  So I knew with this load I would be facing fees but didnt know how much.



Having that box sitting next to me made leaving Jamaica less painful. Not MUCH less, just a little closer to bearable.

----------


## sandman66

Where is sunshine liquors located? How much duty did you have to pay? I came home to Canada once with one extra bottle. I claimed it and the duty took away most of the savings.

----------


## *vi*

You will see Sunshine Liquors is at the top of the escalators once you leave check in and security to proceed to your gate.  it's before the little food court and way before Margaritaville.  Just look straight ahead when you reach the floor.

http://www.mbjairport.com/content/28...s_f575x300.jpg

WOW *sandman*, You were charged that much???!!!!  Maybe Canada imposes a higher duty rate than the US.  The more expensive the alcohol the more the duty will be.  What did you claim??

----------


## *vi*

The flight was good.  The below kept me from shattering as I was taken further and further away from my Jamaica.

----------


## *vi*

Landed in Philadelphia on time (5:35 PM) only to be told that due to an earlier storm, there is no power in some parts of the airport.  US Airways gate was powerless so we couldn’t get off the plane.

So we waited...



...and waited...



...and waited...

----------


## *vi*

For almost three hours we sat waiting for a gate so we could deplane.  The pilot kept us updated on what was going on inside the terminal while the attendants gave us beverages and scolded those who were out of your seat too long.  

For so many people to be cooped up on a plane for over six hours (flight and sitting time combined) things were surprisingly calm.  Aside from a restless baby or two, no one freaked out.  I dont know what got THEM through it, but after 90 minutes, I pulled out my reservesmile.

----------


## *vi*

Finally got a gate and were off the plane.  

Immigration was a breeze.  Customs was not.  Hungry, disoriented and exhausted didnt matter to the customs officer, he made me go to the secondary inspection area because of the extra bottles of booze.

I was 3rd to be inspected.  The two ahead of me, male at one booth, female at the other, both (of course) had issues.   He has some sort of problem with his documents.  She was Jamaican living in the US, but because of a scent of ganja on her person every item in her luggage  was searched inside and out.  All six pair or her 5-inch wedges were X-rayed.

After thirty LONG minutes its my turn.  By this time I was ready to just surrender all the extra bottles so I didnt have to go through what they did.  Or worse, pay double digit$ in duty fee$.

----------


## *vi*

The inspecting officer got a box cutter and smiled as he sliced through the tape that secured my cardboard Sunshine Liquors carrier.  He carefully removed the bottles and placed them side by side on the table.

Do you have more?
Yes..
Could you take them out please?
Sure

I pulled the first plastic bag from the carry-on and unraveled the brown paper from around the two bottles and sat them on the table.

The agent is checking what looks like a duty sheet against the brands I purchased.  I go back to the carry-on and do the same with plastic bag number 2.

The officers eyes open wide.  Im nervous now and wonder if I could pay the duty with Jamaican currency because Im sure I dont have enough US cash on me.

I turn to retrieve the third and final bag when he stops me.

You have more???!!!
Yes. I answer shamefully.
Look he laughs dont take them out.  Ill just assess these.  He leaves and goes to the payment window.
Can I pack these up?
Nonot yet.

I scan the bottles and decide which ones Im about to say good-bye to. Myers??  Port Royal White???  Rum Bar?? Oh man what was I thinking??

Two minutes he returns with what looks like a voucher.

----------


## kaycee

I wouldn't surrender my liquor! Lol! I love seeing people carry those sunshine jamaica liquor boxes. Every since my first trip, I've been getting the secondary search as well. Thanks for continuing!

----------


## *vi*

I tried to go easy on you, Ms. Vi, but youve got some collection here.  The over-proof is what sent the amount up so high.  He hands me the voucher.  Go to the window and pay the duty.  You can pack up the bottles after you show me the receipt.

I hold my breath as I look at the total I owe.

What???  $81.00????  I had no idea it would cost that much.  I dont know what to do
Huh???  What???  Nono Ms. Vi.  Look at it again.  Hes about to bust from laughing.
Ohwowreally???  $8.10???
Yeah.  it wouldnt have been that much if you didnt have so much over-proof.

I couldnt get to that window fast enough and hand over the eight dollars and ten cent.

Showed him the receipt and he gave me a customs handbook and made me promise to read it before I fly again.

I wanted to kiss him.

1:05 AMme and the 11 bottles made it home safely.

----------


## *vi*

> I wouldn't surrender my liquor! Lol! I love seeing people carry those sunshine jamaica liquor boxes. Every since my first trip, I've been getting the secondary search as well. Thanks for continuing!


LOL you feel me!!!  Trust me Kaycee I was getting sick thinking about not bringing my booze home after all that I went through that day.  But what a great end to what could have been a nightmare arrival.  

This last reach was the only time I wasn't second searched since 2009.  Girl, I was shocked when I got told to go on through.

----------


## *vi*

I added this incident (I know I used more words than necessary but thats me) anyway I included it because I was clueless on the amount of duty that can be charged on more than the allowed two bottles of duty-free.  

It could have been a lot worse.  But soooo grateful to learn that the amounts, which are detailed in the handbook, are much lower than I ever expected.  

Im sure the handbook is on-line, but for the benefit of others who want to bring back more than the two duty-freebies, check your arrival port for the amounts.  As I mentioned to Sandman, the rates go according to the price of the alcohol.  

HOWEVERon this return (October) I bought back SIX bottles and listed the purchase on my customs form since now Im not afraid of the duty charges.

They didnt even charge me for ONE!!!  Just marked the form and told me to have a good evening.

Go figure!!!

----------


## sandman66

Honesty is always the best policy when it comes to Customs. About 20 years ago my girlfriend and I were returning to Canada after a trip to Wyoming. I had 4 24packs of beer which I declared not having any idea how much duty I would have to pay. He had a look and sent us on our way.

Vi- I don't recall the amount, only that it seemed like a lot. What I remember most is being last in line to pay and that the line moved sloowwww. By time I was free to go the tiny Saskatoon airport was pretty much deserted, my girlfriend was sitting there waiting for me.

I have to critique your selection though - what, no cocomania???

----------


## kaycee

Rum cream looks good! Tried JB, burned my throat. Im a "virgin" drinker. Lol!

----------


## *vi*

*Sandman*, Nice break they gave you on the beer. Bet it made it taste all that much better.  I agree I wont even try to lie to anyone who has the power to not only fine me, but restrict me from traveling to Jamaica.

*I have to critique your selection though - what, no cocomania?*??

LOL although I love the colorful bottle and the aroma, Im not a fan of  flavored rums because they are often too sweet for me.  I regret buying the rum cream because I know I wont be able to drink it.  But this guy talked me into getting it.

You an *Mrs. Sandman* must be getting pretty excited about your upcoming visit. Feel free to ask me any questions either here or via PM.

----------


## *vi*

> Rum cream looks good! Tried JB, burned my throat. Im a "virgin" drinker. Lol!


Kaycee I can't drink JB, Appleton or Port Royal White without a chaser or just on the rocks.  Not only do they burn going down but I swear they numb my tastebud!!  No fun in eating Jamaican food if you can't taste it!!!  Hey darlin, if you want that bottle of rum cream, I'll send it to ya.

----------


## kaycee

Really?? I will definitely take it :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

No Problem...pm me an address and it's in the mail on monday.

----------


## kaycee

> No Problem...pm me an address and it's in the mail on monday.



Hi Vi, your stored message inbox is full?

----------


## Summer

Vi that was awesone!!  :Cool:  what you paid for all that alcohol was so amazing ......I think this is the tenth time or so that am reading your TR, it makes me feel so warm. A cold one here this morning in the burbs. Thanks again look forward to your next report.

----------


## *vi*

Kaycee....I cleared my pm files.

----------


## *vi*

Thank you *Summer*!!!  LOL @ tenth time reading the report.  I haven’t read it over myself yet.  Didn’t realize it had gotten so long and I left some stuff out.  Well like I said I blame you and the others who so wonderfully posted expressions of enjoying the report…it’s a sure motivator to share the experience.

I LOVE Jamaica rum so now that I am no longer afraid of the duty charges and thanks to US Airways with that awesome direct flight, I’m bringing back all I can every visit.  I told a friend I haven’t been in a US liquor store since July!!!

----------


## Pisces

Bravo Vi, a beautiful report from a beautiful person!

----------


## Summer

Well, I printed this report and have it in protective covering, read it again last night while sipping my Baileys!! it's like am reading for the first time......truly awesome report. I have read this report at least twenty times now (no kidding) and it gives me the same warm fuzzy feeling


It warms me up more than the fireplace. _sigh_ .....    *Bigup Vi*  :Smile:

----------


## sandman66

We fly out Friday with an overnight in Toronto. Great idea printing off this report. I might have to do the same. Would make some great reading material on the way down.

----------


## *vi*

*Sandman*!  I hope you see this before you leave.  Well anyway, I’m sorry I didn’t see your comment sooner.  You and the Mrs. try to ignore the construction going on downtown.  New sewer lines are being installed which is a grand thing but makes moving around town a little tricky.  For excellent jerk chicken, go to Piggys.  You can walk there.  His place is located at the split between the town & seaside road as you enter into town.  The chicken is moist, full of flavor and tender.  

Safe journey and have a wonderful time.  PLEASE post pictures when you get back…I’m in need of some PA exposure in the midst of this cold, grey scenery here.

----------


## sandman66

Hi Vi. We fly out tomorrow night with a layover in Toronto then morning flight to MBJ. I don't suppose you could recommend a tourist friendly small local type bar anywhere near Tim Bamboo? We hope to find a place we can call our favorite new bar in Port Antonio. Will take plenty of pictures, we are both plenty excited to get out of this deep freeze at home. Will check out Piggys for sure. So it is walking distance from our hotel?

----------


## *vi*

Yes *Sandman*, you can walk to Piggies from Tim Bamboo.  It’s about a ten minute walk at the “point” where the road splits.  You are also in walking distance of downtown itself.  Once in town you will easily find the mall.  Directly across from the mall is the gate entrance to the marina.  Lovely area.  You would definitely like the bar at Marybelle’s on the pier.

My newest local hangout is Erfa’s place.  Unfortunately it’s not within walking distance, but a very easy 10 minute drive from Timbamboo.  You would head east, going towards Boston Bay.  Her place is at the bend in Dragon Bay.  I haven’t uploaded my pictures so I don’t’ have one to post for you.  It’s a tiny place on the left hand side next to a side road and the house on the corner of that road is white and green.  You can park right out in front.  She and her daughter run it.  Oh man I had a blast listening to the older gentlemen who come there to chat nonsense.  Hung out there many evenings.

The new bar & grill in Boston looks nice.  Didn’t get to check it out but I heard good things about it.  It’s right next to the jerk center.

My absolute favorite chill spot is in Long Bay.  The large, wood bar/restaurant that sits on the seaside.  It’s a solid brown structure with a wrap around porch.  Tables and also set up on the beach.  Can’t miss it.  

Do take Mrs. Sandman to Frenchman’s Cove for some Port Antonio pampering.  

Alas, the only place of all the places I’m familiar with in Portland that I can’t recommend is Dickies Best Kept Secret  I’ll leave it at that.  

I’m so excited for you and Mrs. Sandman.  I really am and truly looking forward to your pictures and hearing how you felt about Portland.  Pack small umbrellas as it’s been a little rainy there off and on.

----------


## *vi*

> Bravo Vi, a beautiful report from a beautiful person!


Thank you so much *Pisces*.  Got me blushing over here.




> Well, I printed this report and have it in protective covering, read it again last night while sipping my Baileys!! it's like am reading for the first time......truly awesome report. I have read this report at least twenty times now (no kidding) and it gives me the same warm fuzzy feeling
> 
> 
> It warms me up more than the fireplace. _sigh_ .....    *Bigup Vi*


*Summer*, I swear, your words continue to blow me away.  You make me wanna go back and add stuff I didnt think was interesting.  You really know how to bring a smile to my face.  I still havent re-read the report yet but I plan to print it out to show ONeil what the heck I do with ALL the pictures I take.  Maybe Ill read it then.  Thing is Im a brutal self-critic so the first typo I see will have me wanting to throw it all away.  But anyway, it makes me want to continue writing knowing there is someone out there that enjoys reading them. 

Again, Thank You from the bottom of my heart for your golden expressions of support.

----------


## sandy-girl

Vi, 

It would be nice if you add more stuff that you thought was "boring". I bet we wouldn't think so. I hope you do.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sandman66

> While waiting for the driver to return with my sausage, I sip the red stripe and enjoy some Nikka CostaLoving You and Someone for Everyone after that So by War.  
> 
> I replay So at least three times, every time.  Lonnie Jordan is soulful and convincing as he asks an X why she left him.  At the time, the songs melody and tone of the artists voice fit the scene I watched so attentively from afar.  The man appeared lonely, maybe a little heartbroken as he concentrated on stringing his beads.  Im sure that wasnt his situation.  But it was easy to let his presence be the video to the music.  The consoling ocean in the background added to my imaginative videoI hope he doesnt mind.


HEY Vi. While at boston beach today we talked to that fellow, his name is Dennis. Not that she needed it, but my wife bought one of his necklaces. Only 5 bucks so everybody was happy. We like boston beach, will be going back in the next week, might even try surfing

----------


## *vi*

> Vi, 
> 
> It would be nice if you add more stuff that you thought was "boring". I bet we wouldn't think so. I hope you do.


Hi *Sandy-girl*.  Thanks so much for the comment and smilie.  What I plan to do is develop the next report as a "continuation/update" post of this one.  Although related, it will be a separate post and I HOPE to get it started...soon.  Still sorting my pictures and outlining the narrative.

----------


## *vi*

*Sandman*, this update is soooo kool!!!  I got a red seed bracelet from Dennis in October and I have to admit I love it and sorry I didn't get a necklace.  Next time.  I’m glad you like Boston Beach.  Are you serious about surfing??  You brave soul you!!!  LOL  Oh if you are feeling exceptionally courageous, you and cut through the Great Huts property and dive off the cliff then swim back to the beach…but get Mrs. Sandman’s permission first.

PLEASE shoot me a picture every once in a while…I’m so in need of a PA fix.

----------


## sandman66

Hi there Vi. We did walk along the edge of the cove where there is a bit of a trail leading to the cliff where there's a "diving" platform. We watched a couple surfers jump in from there, I guess its a lot easier than paddling out that far. As for me, pictures and watching the surfers from there was it, I am too chicken **** to jump from that height.
We have taken plenty of pictures but I am struggling getting them downloaded onto this crappy little netbook.
I have actually been writing trip reports on another site, you probably know the one. PM me if you don't. I will also so if I can cut and paste to put it here.

----------


## Sam I Am

Knock....knock...knock.  Vi?  Are you out there?  Pretty please start your new trip report  :Smile: 
It's not like Im desperate or anything?
It's not like I have 120 days until I am back "home".
It's not like I compulsively check the board for new posts.

Just kidding  :Smile:   But I am looking forward to reading your thoughts and seeing your beautiful photos!

----------


## Schuttzie

Oh, I'm so looking forward to more of Vi's reporting and pictures!

----------


## SPARKLE1010

(((((Vi)))))   waiting patiently for a report update.... I know you are busy at work... but can you share a couple of Ja pictures with us in the mean time... Please... I am so missing Ja right about now.. the weather is so cold...I'm begging Sweety...

----------


## Summer

me too, me too, pretty please  :Smile:

----------


## sunluvinlaurie

I've just spent a wonderful 3 days reading your entire report.  What an amazing trip you created for yourself.  Thank you very much for all of the time, love, and effort you put forth in sharing it.  PA is now going on my 'have to visit' list.

----------


## Sam I Am

Any chance we are going to get a trip report for your most recent trip?  Pretty please?

----------


## allibaba

Wow, I am so late to this party but I must chime in that I really enjoyed reading this. We are headed for our second trip to Negril soon but are already planning our next trip which will be long and we are debating Port Antonio, Treasure Beach or both. Your vivid descriptions and lovely pictures really helped to see what the area is really like and I hope to visit there someday.

Oh and you inspired me to buy a travel journal to record my thoughts while on my next trip. I am leaving my phone at home (I have an electronics curse and always break things on holiday so I am only taking a camera this time).

----------


## Fun in the sun

Im an unwavering Portland enthusiast. After pondering the two above I step out of my head. Jamaica is the only situation that allows me to get out and stay out of those rooms in my mind that stockpile worries, priorities, family needs, loved ones lost and regrets. 

brilliant.

----------


## *vi*

> Wow, I am so late to this party but I must chime in that I really enjoyed reading this. We are headed for our second trip to Negril soon but are already planning our next trip which will be long and we are debating Port Antonio, Treasure Beach or both. Your vivid descriptions and lovely pictures really helped to see what the area is really like and I hope to visit there someday.
> 
> Oh and you inspired me to buy a travel journal to record my thoughts while on my next trip. I am leaving my phone at home (I have an electronics curse and always break things on holiday so I am only taking a camera this time).


While I'm here, thank you allibaba for your generous words.  Glad you enjoyed it.  LOL @ electronics curse.  Did you go yet?  And if so, did you fill a journal????

----------


## *vi*

> I’m an unwavering Portland enthusiast. After pondering the two above I step out of my head. Jamaica is the only situation that allows me to get out and stay out of those rooms in my mind that stockpile worries, priorities, family needs, loved ones lost and regrets. 
> 
> brilliant.


Thank you so much, Fun in the sun.  Those words are still very true.  Jamaica is my sanity.

----------


## Summer

Vi, thank you for all the beautiful trip report that you have shared...here is wishing you and your family Merry Christmas and all the best for the New Year

----------


## johng

Cool out zone!!!

----------

